#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-18
<Rexodus> Killed by service. Die had ik nog niet gehad. ;]
<RichardJ> grappig... probeerde vanochtend voor de grap de ubuntu-installatie op m'n laptop te upgraden naar 11.10-alpha
<RichardJ> halverwege mooie kernel panic :(
<trijntje> wat zou er allemaal fout gaan als ik mn samba share op chmod 777 zet?
<alex--> Hoe update ik mijn firefox 3.6 naar 4.0?
<jpjacobs> normaal zou dat al lang vanzelf gebeurd moeten zijn. Welke versie heb je (van Ubuntu dan?)
<alex--> 10.04
<jpjacobs> beetje oud he ...
<jpjacobs> wel, normaal gezien zou dit het moeten doen: sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude install firefox
<jpjacobs> dat geeft je de laatste versie die voor jou ubuntu versie beschikbaar is
<jk> 10.04 is de nieuwste lts :P
<jpjacobs> je zou wel kunnen zitten prullen om een nieuwere aan de praat te krijgen, maar ik zou toch aanraden je hele ubuntu eens te upgraden
<jk> maar een nieuwere firefox zul je daarin niet kunnen verwachten denk ik
<alex--> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed. 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<alex--> 10.04 is lts
<jk> yup dat is normaal afaik
<jpjacobs> lts wil zeggen: oude pakketten, maar wel nog security updates voor die pakketten
<Idroy_> hmmm, me ubuntu partitie start alleen nog maar in tty1 op, ik heb geprobeerd om gdm te starten via tty1 maar dat lukt niet
<Idroy_> als ik sudo gdm start doe, dan zegt ie: start: job already running: gdm
<Idroy_> iemand enig idee?
<Idroy_> startx een keer proberen?
<Idroy_> brb, even wat proberen
<Twizted> avobd
<Twizted> kan ik ook gewoon unity omzetten naar gnome want ik vind unity niks
<StefandeVries> Twizted: in het inlogscherm kun je als je je inlognaam geslecteerd hebt, kiezen voor de sessie 'Ubuntu Klassiek', onderin.
<Twizted> ok dus klassiek is standaard gnome logisch eigenlijk
<StefandeVries> succes :)
<Idroy_> hmmm, tis me gelukt om weer in ubuntu normaal te booten... ik zit nu alleen een probleem, hoe moet ik eigenlijk deze waardes opslaan? (is van mijn wacom tablet): xsetwacom set 9 Area 100 100 14620 9100
<Twizted> en kde is nog steeds tot de mogelijkheden in natty
<StefandeVries> Tuurlijk, met Kubuntu
<Idroy_> als ik dat in de terminal doe, staat mijn tablet precies goed, alleen hoe kan ik het opslaan?
<Idroy_> slaat xsetwacom automatisch de settings op?
<OerHeks> even zien, Idroy_  > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<OerHeks> gksudo gedit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-wacom.conf
<Idroy_> ok, ik zit nu in dat bestand
<Twizted> biw
<Twizted> das beter
<Twizted> die gnome 3.2 release datum is wanneer ??
<OerHeks> gnome 3 zit in 11.10, wanneer die naar 3.2 gaat, is afwachtten
<Idroy_> OerHeks, en dan dit er onderaan toevoegen? http://pastebin.com/wmyeHjwz
<OerHeks> nog 3 maandjes, tijd zat
<Twizted> hmm\
<Twizted> OerHeks: zijn er al version changelist ergens
<OerHeks> Idroy_, die waarden staan er nu al in, zie ik.
<OerHeks> version changelist van .. ?
<Idroy_> Oerheks, bij mij staan er geen waardes in, alleen dit: http://pastebin.com/isYkzZSf
<OerHeks> die waarden staan in je vorige paste
<OerHeks> ding word keurig herkend.
<Idroy_> heb je me tweede paste gezien? dat is namelijk de 50-wacom.conf bij mij
<Idroy_> daar staan de waardes van de eerste paste niet in
<OerHeks> en die eerste ?
<OerHeks> was dat de 10 ?
<Idroy_> nee, dat zijn de waardes die ik wilde toevoegen aan 50-wacom.conf, maar ik weet niet of er iets aan verandert moet worden (aan inputclass en dat soort dingen)
<OerHeks> ik weet dit ook niet precies, ..
<Idroy_> gewoon proberen?
<OerHeks> hmmm nee
<OerHeks> even verder lezen > To make your changes permanent, simply open (or create) the file .xsessionrc in your home directory and add the lines above
<OerHeks> net boven method 3
<Idroy_> dat maar proberen? en dan xsetwacom area 100 100 14620 9100 erin zetten?
<OerHeks> jups
<Idroy_> ok, dan probeer ik dat
<Idroy_> wat doet die .xsessionrc eigenlijk? alles wat je daarin voegt, doet ie bij boot ofzo?
<Idroy_> in xorg ofx
<Idroy_> ofc*
<OerHeks> ja die word gestart bij je xsession
<Idroy_> ok, ik voeg dit toe: xsetwacom set 9 area 100 100 14620 9100 (die 9 staat voor het device nummer, die moest ik ook invoeren in de terminal)
<OerHeks> oke, dan uitloggen, en weer in loggen, zou moeten activeren dan.
<Idroy_> de .xsessionrc bestond trouwens niet, maarja ik heb hem aangemaakt (dat kon ook stond er)
<OerHeks> klopt
<Idroy_> ok, ik ga ff reloggen
<Idroy_> brb
<Idroy_> zo, hij doet het nu, ik heb voor de zekerheid ook nog even ge reboot (ach waarom ook niet, duurt toch niet lang)
<OerHeks> netjes.
<Idroy_> dankje :D
<OerHeks> dit is van knoppix, maar er staan een paar leuke voorbeeldjes > http://www.knoppix.net/forum/threads/28595-Create-.xsessionrc-for-quick-session-changes
<OerHeks> gooi daar niet je key van je sleutelbos in ofzo ..
<Twizted> weet iemand misschien een manier om firefox beter te laten reageren op mijn muis die komt zo`n 4 sec achter mijn beweging aan
<OerHeks> draadloze muis ?
<Idroy_> Oerheks, okay, dat ga ik even na kijken :)
<Twizted> nope nooit draadloos OerHeks
<Twizted> das eng draadloos alsof ik een horror kijk
<OerHeks> muisbeweging lijkt me niets met firefox van doen, lijkt me
<Twizted> dan ligt het aan de plugin of ubuntu want met zelfde firefox op dit systeem met xp doet ie het wel goed
<OerHeks> zet wat schermeffecten uit, als je systeem trager reageerd.
<Twizted> en ik denk dat het aan de plgin ligt imo
<Twizted> ugh die staan uit OerHeks
<Twizted> hmm denk dat ik uiterlijk uit me menu heb gesloopt om aan te klikken lol
<Twizted> hmm ik kreeg net een melding die ik nog nooit heb gehad in ubuntu
<Twizted> en ik heb er al veel gehad
<Twizted> dit item kan niet worden geinstalled/verwijderd totdat pakket catalogus is gerepareerd
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install -f
<OerHeks> dan fix je de boel
<Twizted> neeuh \
<Twizted> ik zit dingen te uninstallen via software beheer
<Twizted> had enkel die melding nog nooit gehad vond wel geinig heb er al zo veel gehad ooit :P
<Twizted> onder welk submenu kan ik die effect voor de gui vinden want ik heb me hele starmenu door de war liggen
<OerHeks> grappig, als jij het niet kan vinden, omdat het in de war is .. ik is niet helderziend helaas :-D
<OerHeks> je kan in terminal tiepen: ccsm &
<Twizted> OerHeks: je kan toch wel even kijken welk submenu het zit ik had het menu aangepast euh leeggegooid hehe
<OerHeks> tja, dan weten wij het toch ook niet ?
<Twizted> lol
<Twizted> ik denk dat ik snap waarom ik het ook niet in het indelings menu voor start kan vindne
<Twizted> dit pakket is momenteel niet geinstalleerd verkrijg dit pakket eerst en probeer dan opnieuw lol
<OerHeks> iets teveel verwijderd ?
<Twizted> blijkbaar hehe
<Twizted> dat is normaal bij mij lol
<Twizted> blijkbaar mis ik dit dus
<Twizted> sudo apt-get compizconfig-settings-manager
<OerHeks> ze zijn traag met tuxcart 0.7.2 builden :( > https://launchpad.net/~stk/+archive/dev?field.series_filter=natty
<Twizted> daar moet nog install tussen vergeet weer eens een stuk\
<Twizted> weet jij toevallig een goede realtime strategie game onder ubuntu support
<Idroy_> 0 ad
<Idroy_> die is wel lachen
<Twizted> hmm
<Idroy_> is nog wel in alpha (dus nog in test fase)
<Twizted> ai
<Idroy_> is een soort age of empires
<Twizted> die is gewoon onder software te vinde neem ik aan off...
<Idroy_> volgens mij niet, volgens mij moet je hem van de site afhalen
<Twizted> hmm wekt dat met apt-url of met tar-gz
<Idroy_> http://wildfiregames.com/0ad/
<OerHeks> ik vind dit altijd een aardig overzicht > http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/items/free_games/index.php?lang=[/url
<OerHeks> ik speel het liefste die laatste.
<Idroy_> xkobo?
<Idroy_> ziet er interresant uit
<OerHeks> nee, helemaal onderaan :-D
<OerHeks> http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/items/free_games/Images/quake_24_screens.jpg
<Idroy_> ah ja
<Idroy_> quake is ook wel erg cool
<Twizted> whaha nou nee liever niet met maar 15 fp/s
<Idroy_> Quake is nogal oud, dus die heeft niet zo'n hele zware bak nodig
<Idroy_> Twizted: http://trac.wildfiregames.com/wiki/LatestReleaseLinux, daar staat wel hoe je hem kan installeren... (let op, tis van een ppa... op eigen risico dus... ofzo... :) )
<Gotiniens> ik neem aan dat dit 1 v/d vele opgepoetste versies van quake is
<Twizted> ik wil geen quake
<Idroy_> volgens mij ziet ie er standaard uit
<Gotiniens> en 21 schermen aansturen kost ook wel wat kracht natuurlijk
<Idroy_> Twizted, das ook geen quake, maar dat 0 ad
<Twizted> ja snap ik
<Gotiniens> ow wacht, dit is quake 3
<OerHeks> jups
<Twizted> Idroy_: is dat tar of apt-url dan
<Idroy_> Twizted, staat wel hoe je het kan installeren, tis via een ppa
<Twizted> geeft dat veel risicos Idroy_
<OerHeks> PPA kan een risico zijn, maar je krijgt dan ook updates.,
<Idroy_> maar ik denk met dit spel... dat het wel mee zou vallen
<Idroy_> ik heb hem ook dus... tot nu toe doet ie het nog :P
<Twizted> ppa staat vooor ..... proprietarie package ....
<Twizted> ?
<Twizted> ofwel nog niet officieel released toch ??
<OerHeks> Personal Package Archive
<Twizted> ah ok
<OerHeks> het is een persoonlijke build dus. dit kan een persoon, een organisatie of een clupje zijn.
<Idroy_> quake is wel lachen, je kan hem trouwens nu ook via de browser spelen he, quake live heet het, ik weet niet of het echt goed via linux wil omdat het een eigen plugin nodig heeft, en tot nu toe werkt het alleen nog maar in Firefox lijkt het...
<Twizted>  ik zal dalijk ff kieken moet wel interressant zijn zonder geluid want dat hartstikke dood op dit systeem
<Idroy_> is het ook wel
<Twizted> brb
<OerHeks> vaak heb je ppa's in diverse graden, nightly build - experimental - stable
<Idroy_> dit is volgens mij de 'stable' build
<OerHeks> ik garandeer niets, maar deze lijst is redenlijk betrouwbaar. >> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas
<OerHeks> pak dan niet hun link, doch klik door tot je de oorsprong hebt.
<OerHeks> tevens een indicatie van grote actuele pakketten die gebruikt worden in Linux.
<Twizted> euhm ok welke moet ik nu hebben dan voor 0 ad
<OerHeks> 0 ad staat daar niet tussen denk ik :-D
<Twizted> nou ik gaan eens even eerst normale sudo apt-get update runnen
<Twizted> hmm
<Twizted> Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~/+archive/0ad: HTTP Error 401: Unauthorized
<OerHeks> ik lees wel dat 0AD de potentie heeft tot multi touch game
<Twizted> dat werkt dus niet
<OerHeks> nee, daarvoor dien je de ppa toe te voegen
<Twizted> daar was ik mee bezig lol
<Twizted> die command gaf ik
<Twizted> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wfg/0ad
<OerHeks> jups
<Twizted> bij mijn weet om te repo toe te voegen maar kan me vergissen
<Twizted> dan krijg ik dus die melding hierboven
<OerHeks> en dan duurt het een halve minuut voor hij de key op heeft gehaald
<Twizted> ik krijg meteen die melding
<OerHeks> dan sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<OerHeks> dan pas zijn je lijsten actueel
<Twizted> euh ja logisch maar als ie die melding geeft lijkt mij dat het geen nut meer heeft
<OerHeks> jawel
<Twizted> hmm ok
<OerHeks> hij vind 0ad niet omdat je lijst nog niet was geladen.
<OerHeks> * 1 van de zoveel lijsten
<Twizted> die howto werkt dus niet blijkbaar
<OerHeks> als je die ppa via software synaptic > softwarebronnen toevoegd, vraagd hij automatisch lijsten herladen
<OerHeks> je doet het nu met de hand, heel leerzaam
<Twizted> http://paste.ubuntu.com/646756/
<Twizted> dat is het complete pakket dak gedaan heb
<Twizted> + de reactie daarop volgend
<OerHeks> wat staat er precies in je sources list ?
<Twizted> hoe vraag ik die op
<OerHeks> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Twizted> http://paste.ubuntu.com/646763/
<OerHeks> ik zie die hele 0AD ppa niet ..
<Twizted> ik dus ook niet
<Twizted> ik zei toch al dat ie niet zou moeten gewerkt hebben de eerste command in die howto
<OerHeks> eens even zien, hoe heet de ppa precies in de link van Idroy ..
<Twizted> ff kieken
<Twizted> http://trac.wildfiregames.com/wiki/LatestReleaseLinux
<Twizted> daar staat alles
<OerHeks> ja ik zie dat je ppa juist moet zijn.
<OerHeks> voeg die eens toe via synaptic i.p.v. terminal
<Twizted> lol
<Twizted> als ik in synaptic "0ad" invoer in zoek scherm vind niets
<OerHeks> ppa:wfg/0ad
<Twizted> ook niet
<OerHeks> nou, ik voeg die ppa toe, en loop nu te downloaden
<trijntje> synaptic kan ook niet naar ppa's zoeken, omdat iedereen er een aan kan maken
<trijntje> en je kan een ppa niet aan sources.list toevoegen omdat je dan de public key van de developer niet hebt, dus dan weet je niet of het pakket te vertrouwen is
<OerHeks> nu zit software bronnen inhet synaptic menu trijntje
<OerHeks> je kan softwarebronnen in je gnome menu weer toevoegen met de tool hoofdmenu, geloof ik
<trijntje> ik voeg ppa's altijd toe met:
<trijntje> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wfg/0ad
<OerHeks> daarmee voeg je ook de key toe
<OerHeks> dat is idem
<OerHeks> daarna updaten
<Twizted> ja maar als die niet werkt
<trijntje> ah ok, ik zie net dat ik niet ver genoeg terug heb gelezen, sorry
<Twizted> np
<OerHeks> voer dat nog eens uit in schone terminal ?
<Twizted> ik heb die howto exact gedaan 3 keer al maar niet
<trijntje> als dat niet werkt weet ik het ook niet helaas, misschien is de ppa/keyserver tijdelijk offline?
<OerHeks> vreemd
<Twizted> ok poging 4
<Twizted> brb
<OerHeks> nee, ik heb hem net zelf toegevoegd en 0AD gedownload,, werkt dus.
 * trijntje weet het ook niet
<OerHeks> via terminal duurt het even voordat hij de key heeft. als je dat proces wegklikt, tja
<trijntje> ik ben harry potter verder kijken, succes Twizted !
<OerHeks> je hebt toch wel een werkende internetverbinding op die machiene ?
<Twizted> hier alle regels inclusief het daarop volgende
<Twizted> http://paste.ubuntu.com/646784/
<Twizted> ja tuurlijk ik zit hier toch te chatten lol
<OerHeks> oke
<Twizted> dat zijn de 1ste 3 commandos
<OerHeks> dit klopt, want je kan niet synaptic open hebben als je via terminal met diezelfde service verbind
<Twizted> oeps ja
<Twizted> die had ik indd nog open
<Twizted> nog maar een keer dan :/
<OerHeks> sluit synaptic, en dan eenvoudig pijltje omhoog in terminal
<Twizted> 3 terminals open werkt ook niet
<OerHeks> liever niet idd
<Twizted> hehe hij doet het onkunde van mijn kant voor de zoveelste keer in mijn linux tijd
<OerHeks> onbetaalbare lessen :-)
<OerHeks> eigenlijk had ik dit de 1e keer al moeten zien.
<OerHeks> hulpbron ding dong alarm
<Twizted> ok dus het was onkunde van jou kant uit xD
<Twizted> ach dat bewijst dat we menselijk zijn
<Twizted> anywyas thnx
<OerHeks> je moet voor dat spel een accountje aanmaaken o.i.d. ?
<Twizted> ai das minder
<Twizted> mjah hij is nog aan het ophalen / installen
<OerHeks> Log in or register for free!
<Twizted> lol
<Twizted> dan moeten ze het toch bij 1 ding laten
<Twizted> want zonder registreren kan je niet inloggen
<OerHeks> dat is niet duur.
<Twizted> niet duur is iets waarj e 10 cent voor betaald waar je niets voor betaalt is gratis :P
<hansw> bellen per seconde? dan is het nog duur
<OerHeks> goedkoper dan gratis is geld toe
<Twizted> zoet er leuk uit :D
<Twizted> ziet
<Twizted> btw OerHeks registreren is niet nodig nog inloggen
<OerHeks> ow oke
<Idroy_> Twizted, al een spel gevonden?
<OerHeks> nou ja, me naam is altijd vrij
<Twizted> ja eindelijk Idroy_
<Twizted> hij staat erop :D
<Idroy_> welk spel? :)
<Twizted> 0ad eerst maar eens
<Twizted> dan kan ik altijd nog verder kijken
<Idroy_> ah, en vind je hem leuk?
<Twizted> maar is wel jammer hij kan niet in 1650x res
<Twizted> ik vind alle rts leuk :P
<Twizted> mits er beetje leuk uitziet en fatsoenlijk speelt
<Twizted> heb hem enkel nog gestart ben druk druk druk druk
<Idroy_> ja klopt, hij kan bij mij ook niet op hd, maarja, gewoon op de standaard modus is het ook nog wel goed om aan te zien imho
<Idroy_> en tis nog maar alpha
<Idroy_> ah ja
<Twizted> mjah heb dan beetje muis snelheids probleem ik ga sneller dan mijn muis wil
<Idroy_> oh vaag
<Twizted> voor me gevoel blijft mijn muis achter op mijn bewegingen
<hansw> dan moet je een turbomuis kopen, of toetsencombi's leren
<Twizted> wha
<Twizted> beiden geen optie
<Twizted> nr 1 omdat die niet bestaat nummer 2 omdat ik al teveel in me kop heb om toetsencombis erbij te kunnen hebben
<hansw> dat is jammer, tb combi's kan erg handig zijn
<Twizted> klopt spreek ik niet tegen maar tis al druk daarboven hehe
<hansw> ow, selectief geheugen gebruiken :-)
<Twizted> whaha
<hansw> zo, de familie aan de oostkust van amerika wil wel contact, nu de familie in noorwegen en nederland nog zover krijgen
<Twizted> huh
<OerHeks> hansw is behekst door google+
<hansw> ze hebben min of meer allemaal roots in nederland, dat moet dus lukken :-)
<Twizted> anyways ik gaat een 0ad proberen
<hansw> OerHeks, ik zie meer familie op internet dan irl :-)
<Idroy_> hmmm, chromium doet een beetje vaag, ik kan geen youtube video's zien, alleen maar een zwart vlak, ik heb wel geluid van het filmpje,,,,
<Idroy_> nu doet ie het vreemd genoeg wel weer
<Idroy_> naja, problem solved dus :P
<Twizted> ja ziet er goed uit voor een opensource game :D
<Twizted> jammer dat er nog geen campaign in zit
<Twizted> hey swat
#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-19
<peterD038> Weet iemand hoe je een geluid goed instelt in Quassel Irc ?
<jaap_> goede dag
<StefandeVries> hoihoi
<jaap_> ik heb een vraag over het inloggen als de screensave aan staat
<jaap_> kan ik dat uitzetten
<StefandeVries> Dat kan :)
<jaap_> hoe??
<StefandeVries> Ga naar Systeem -> Voorkeuren -> Screensaver
<jaap_> ja
<StefandeVries> en haal het vinkje bij 'Vergrendel scherm als screensaver actief is' weg
<StefandeVries> (of iets dergelijks, ik werk met een Engelstalig systeem en weet dus niet precies hoe het in het Nederlands weergegeven wordt.)
<jaap_> ik werk ook met een eng verzie
<StefandeVries> 'Lock screen when screensaver is active' dan uitvinken
<jaap_> ik heb deze uit staan
<jaap_> maar dan doet hij het nog steeds
<StefandeVries> Hmm, dat is vreemd. Misschien weet iemand anders dan een oplossing?
<jaap_> ik heb ook gekeken in acpi-support
<jaap_> en daar de LOCK_SCREEN=OP FALSE GEZET
<jaap_> ik moet nog steeds inloggen als hij uit de screen save komt
<StefandeVries> Dan weet ik zo vlug geen oplossing.
<jaap_> weet je mischien een andere chat room waar ze het wel weten??
<StefandeVries> de Engelstalige #ubuntu
<jaap_> ok dankje ik gaat het eens vragen
<lordzett> lo ppl
<Cugel_pad> Dag lord
<lordzett> lo
<HeerSMZett> beter
<SWAT> kan/wil er iemand een 11.04 + LXDE + bluetooth bug verifieren?
<SWAT> bij deze de bugreport: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/813167
<hansw> OerHeks, ze gaan er iets aan doen :-) https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/774295
<SWAT> hansw: developers ftw!
<hansw> SWAT, als er maar genoeg mensen klagen en bugreporten
<SWAT> voornamelijk het laatste
<hansw> of fixen, dat kan ook, maar ben ik te druk voor
<Idroy_> ik ga maar eens, cya later
<OerHeks> netjes, hansw
<hansw> ja, er waren gelukkig meer mensen die er last van hadden
<OerHeks> op kubuntu heb ik geen last van u(n)buntu-one
<hansw> je hebt het wel ooit actief gehad en daarna begonnen met niet meer in te loggen?
<OerHeks> nee, ik heb het wel op ubuntu, maar kubuntu heeft een client.
<OerHeks> c/een/geen
<hansw> ah, dan is het verklaarbaar
<OerHeks> absurd, maar waar.
<hansw> niet echt absurd
<hansw> als je in europa veel reist wil je een client, geen automatische meuk
<OerHeks> kde als enige die geen toegang heeft.
<OerHeks> ja, auto laten starten is niet altijd handig.
<OerHeks> ah je zit met google talk te klooien ? die plugin is duidelijk nog niet af.
<hansw> nee, dit is een ander probleem
<hansw> talk, xmmp dus, kan blijkbaar niet zien vanuit welke client je chat
<hansw> of g+ ziet het niet
<OerHeks> hmm zit de fout nu in empathy, of in de talkplugin ?
<hansw> of in g+
<hansw> ik ken het xmmp protocol niet goed genoeg
#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-20
<jaap_> goedemorgen
<jaap_> mij pc gaat an een tijdje terug naar login scherm
<jaap_> hoe kan ik dat uitzetten
<jaap_> dat deze altijd ingelogt blijft
<jaap_> ??
<OerHeks> pc gaat na een tijd uitloggen ...
<jaap_> ja
<OerHeks> ik denk dat dat in energiebeheer te vinden is.
<jaap_> kan deze installen
<jaap_> alles staat uit
<OerHeks> schermbeveiliging > energiebeheer
<jaap_> ook
<jaap_> dar staat alles op never
<OerHeks> alle profielen ?
<jaap_> profielen waar kan ik die vinden
<OerHeks> die staan in energiebeheer.
<OerHeks> ik zit zelf nu op kubuntu, en kan niet meekijken, helaas.
<jaap_> er staan geen profielen daar
<jaap_> daar staat tab ON AC Power
<jaap_>  en general
<jaap_> deze staan allemaal op op never
<OerHeks> en terug bij schermbeveiliging ?
<jaap_> daar heb ik allen uncheckt
<OerHeks> dan weet ik niet wat die uitlog veroorzaakt :(
<jaap_> weet je mischien iemand die dit wel weet
<jaap_> of een chats room daar ik het kan vragen
<OerHeks> als hier niemand wakker is, zou ik het engelse kanaal proberen, #Ubuntu
<joris__> kunnen de file permissies van je home directory veranderen zonder user input?
<RawChid> Wat bedoel je met "zonder user input" ?
<OerHeks> joris__, nee, lijkt me van niet.,
<joris__> Nou ja zonder dat ik het zelf gedaan heb.
<RawChid> Elk script of programma zou het gedaan kunnen hebben, maar het lijkt me sterk...
<joris__> Ja ik snap er niks van. Vanochtend kon ik mijn fileserver niet in via ssh en de fix was om de permissies van .ssh en mijn home directory te veranderen.
<joris__> Dat is toch heel vreemd
<joris__> Behalve XBMC gebeurt er eigenlijk niks op die computer.
<RawChid> Als het niet vaker voorkomt zou ik het laten rusten. En denken dat je het toch zelf hebt gedaan. Al dan niet bewust...
<joris__> Tja er gebeurt niet zoveel spannends op die computer en ssh is bijvoorbeeld alleen vanaf het lokale netwerk te bereiken, maar het geeft me toch een ongemakkelijk gevoel.
<Tom__> Was er vanavond geen vergadering over de test server
<hansw> re
<hansw> OerHeks, alles weer schoon? :-)
<OerHeks> zo, test gelukt.
<OerHeks> ha hansw
<hansw> hola
<hansw> zo, weer bijna 10 facturabele uren vandaag, zelfs met linux :-)
<OerHeks> ik vond net een ubuntu 5.10 cd terug :-D
<hansw> owjee, en werkte het nog?
<OerHeks> vast wel, geen krasje op
<hansw> zat in je wasmachine? :-)
<OerHeks> nee in een doos met pennen en metrische verzameling
<OerHeks> die kreeg iok toen via ship-it
<OerHeks> zo even wat porto overmaken, dan krijg ik de rest toegestuurd. ik zal dan alleen hier en daar een server versie en 64 bits missen.
#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-21
<leoquant> is het forum stuk?
<Jeeves_> Het lijkt erp
<Jeeves_> Hobbynet ligt eruit, lijkt het
<leoquant> is weer "up"
<willem> Wie weet of Ubuntu chat aanmelden is veranderd
<OerHeks> via http moet je een captcha invullen, dacht ik
<OerHeks> maar dat is al tijden zo :-)
<willem> OerHeks ik vulde bij Ubuntu-Chat alleen mijn nickname Aegir
<OerHeks> heb je die naam geregistreerd ? of langer dan 6 weken niet ingelogd ?
<willem> Nee ik heb mij niet geregistreerd.
<OerHeks> als die naam in gebruik is, dan is dat jammer.
<OerHeks> wat zag je dan gebeuren ?
<OerHeks> zelfde trouwens als willem geregistreerd is, en de 'echte' willem komt online, dan flip jij om naar Guest<nummer>.
<willem> Ik krijg een zwart veld  met nickname en dan aanmelden er onder staat bij Mibbit
<OerHeks> hmm ik probeer zelf in te loggen maar dat lukt niet via http://chat.ubuntu-nl.org/
<willem> Dit is wel altijd wel zo geweest
<OerHeks> vreemd, ik heb er geen antwoord op.
<willem> Ik heb XChat- Gnome IRC Chat geinstaleerd en daar werk ik nu mee.
<OerHeks> handig te weten, ik dacht dat je via http wilde chatten
<OerHeks> xchat gnome is niet mijn favoriet, te beperkt, ik gebruik de 'gewone' xchat ( zonder gnome )
<willem> Hoe doe ik dat?
<OerHeks> gewoon, via software centrum
<OerHeks> je kan hem ernaast installeren, no problem
<willem> Nu je dit zegt had ik dit prog. al geinstaleerd maar nog niet gebruikt.
<willem> Willem vertrekt ( Quit : I go)
<Cees> 21:18 < OerHeks> hmm ik probeer zelf in te loggen maar dat lukt niet via http://chat.ubuntu-nl.org/ ==> confirmed, is stuk gegaan tijdens de verhuizing van het nieuwe ubuntu-nl serverpark. :( Work-in-progress.
<OerHeks> thnx Cees
#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-22
<alex--> Wat is het verschil tussen een nederlandse en een engelse installatie van ubuntu server?
<trijntje_oneiric> alex--, de taal
<Hapieie> Hallo kan iemand helpen :P
<alex--> Hapieie: hangt er vanaf
<alex--> waarmee je hulp nodig hebt
<Hapieie> Haha Mijn volume is heel laag ik hoor bijna niks, ookal staat alles op zn hoogst...
<Hapieie> Ik heb alsa nogwat gebruikt
<Hapieie> maar die staat al op zn hoogst
<Hapieie> Is er nog een manier om mijn volume nog hoger te krijgen
<Hapieie> want dit is redelijk irritant ;P
<StefandeVries> Via je geluidsicoon al naar de Geluidsvoorkeuren gegaan en daar alle schuifjes gecontroleerd?
<Hapieie> Jup
<trijntje_oneiric> Hapieie, als je 'alsamixer' in een terminal typt kan je ook het volume aanpassen
<Hapieie> Ja weet ik staat al op zn hoogst allemaal maar via windows zelf is hij wel gewoon hard...
<Hapieie> enz
<Hapieie> ik gebruik een headset, is dat een probleem?
<alex--> Hapieie: heeft die toevallig een volumeknopje?
<Hapieie> ja aan de zijkant maar die werkt gewoon op computer volume
<trijntje_oneiric> Hapieie, heb je via alsamixer het volume aangepast?
<Hapieie> Alsamixergui
<trijntje_oneiric> nee, je moet in een terminal alsamixer typen
<Hapieie> O die ja heb ik ook al gedaan ;S
<Hapieie> maak wel screen
<Hapieie>  http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/7450/schermafdrukx.png
<Hapieie> #help :P
<trijntje_oneiric> ben je ook verder naar rechts gegaan dan 'Center'?
<Hapieie> Jup ;)
<Hapieie> Komt het mischien omdat ik ubuntu in windows heb geinstaleert?
<trijntje_oneiric> dat weet ik niet. Het zou kunnen. Je zou vanaf de live CD op kunnen starten en dan kijken of het geluid werkt?
<Hapieie> Ja ik heb al een paar CD´s en DVD´s verkakt, na het branden pakt hij hem niet maar vind ubuntu wel fijn dus ga binnenkort even een usb-boot doen (:
<Hapieie> dus dat lukt niet ;s
<trijntje_oneiric> hmm, nieuwe pc?
<trijntje_oneiric> en wat bedoel je met 'pakt hij hem niet', dat de live cd vastloopt of dat je gewoon naar windows gaat?
<Hapieie> hij zegt dat er niks opstaat,
<Hapieie> Daarna uiteindelijk gewoon daemon tools gepakt en hem dan er op gezetn
<Hapieie> en geen nieuwe pc
<trijntje_oneiric> wie zegt dat er niets op staat?
<Hapieie> De pc
<Hapieie> als je hem er instopt ;S
<Hapieie> Dus gaf iemand me al aan om het via een usb te doen
<trijntje_oneiric> weet je de exacte melding nog?
<Hapieie> Nou ik klikt op E schijf en toen vroeg hij de standaard opties voor een lege cd/dvd
<trijntje_oneiric> ik ben even de draad kwijt, het branden van een cd lukte niet?
<Hapieie> Het progamma vertelde dat het er op stond
<Hapieie> alleen pakte mijn computer de cd niet goed
<Hapieie> ofzoiets
<Hapieie> als ik hem op mn boxen heb doet hij het wel goed
<trijntje_oneiric> heb je deze uitleg gevolgd? http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/UbuntuBranden
<Hapieie> jup
<Hapieie> Gewoon magicISO gebruikt
<Hapieie> en zelfs nog een andere pc gebruikt en daar infrarecorder
<Hapieie> Hij gaat het nu proberen met ubuntu
<Hapieie> even koeken of het werkt
<Hapieie> Kan ik het ook gewoon op een dvd-r zetten?
<trijntje_oneiric> ja, ik gebruik zelf altijd dvd-rw, en dat werkt prima
<trijntje_oneiric> en die kan je hergebruiken, dus dat scheelt in de kosten als je veel prutst ;)
<Hapieie> Hah weet ik maar we hebben nog van die hema dingen liggen ;P
<Hapieie> Hij doet wel raar
<trijntje_oneiric> ik moet ff weg, ik hoop dat het lukt! Anders moet je het maar opnieuw vragen, meestal reageert er wel iemand na ~10 minuten ofzo
<alex--> iemand ervaring met sh/bash scripts?
<StefandeVries> Ligt eraan wat ze moeten doen :)
<StefandeVries> vertel
<alex--> een script dat vraagt of je iets invoert, en die naam vervolgens als map aanmaakt.
<alex--> dan een paar wget's van een website, die uitpakken en goed in de net geplaatste map plaatsen
<StefandeVries> Nope.
<StefandeVries> Dat soort dingen doe ik meestal met Python.
<alex--> ook goed
<alex--> als het maar werkt
<alex--> Weet iemand wat de makkelijkste manier / scripttaal is voor wat ik wil?
<Hapieie> KAK HEMA DVDS
<Hapieie> JEMIG
<alex--> Hapieie: ik dacht even: welke taal is dat
<alex--> tot ik beter las
<Hapieie> Haha;P
<alex--> Hoe unzip ik files met de terminal?
<Hapieie> Ik heb zon ding
<Hapieie> Lopen branden
<Hapieie> doe ik hem er weer op nieuw in
<Hapieie> U HEEFT EEN LEGE CD INGEWORPEN
<Hapieie> OPGE*******************8
<trijntje_oneiric> alex--, mkdir $1
<trijntje_oneiric> ./script.sh mapnaam
<alex--> Hoe verwijder ik een niet-lege map?
<trijntje_oneiric> man rm
<alex--> verschil tussen rmdir en rm -r ?
<trijntje_oneiric> rmdir werkt alleen op lege mappen
<ttl-> alex--: rmdir verwijder enkel lege directories
<alex--> ah
<ttl-> verwijderd*
<ttl-> alex--: rm -r verwijderd alle subdirs en files
<alex--> :)
<ttl-> -r staat voor recursive
<alex--> is er een efficiënte manier om een paar files te downloaden en deze goed te zetten in een map?
<alex--> ik dacht aan een sh scriptje maar kom niet veel verder
<alex--> aangezien mapnamen ook veranderen
<ttl-> alex--: sorry ik snap niet goed waar je naartoe wil
<trijntje_oneiric> alex--, geef eens een voorbeeld?
<alex--> Ik moet 3 files downloaden
<alex--> wget http://linux.mtasa.com/dl/105/multitheftauto_linux-1.0.5.tar.gz
<alex--> wget http://linux.mtasa.com/dl/105/baseconfig.tar.gz
<alex--> wget http://mtasa-resources.googlecode.com/files/mtasa-1.0.x-resources-r734.zip
<ttl-> ok
<alex--> Maar als ik dit een andere keer wil doen
<alex--> Dan heet dat bestand vaan r734 meer
<alex--> Omdat er een andere versie uitgekomen is
<alex--> Hoe zorg ik dat hij toch het goede bestand neemt?
<alex--> Aangezien dit scriptje over een paar weken niet meer werkt
<alex--> Omdat het dan bijvoorbeeld mtasa-1.0.x-resources-r735.zip of mtasa-1.0.x-resources-r736.zip heet
<ttl-> dan zal je toch ergens de juiste bestandsnaam vandaan moeten kunnen halen
<trijntje_oneiric> alex--, hebben ze geen link naar de latest release ofzo?
<ttl-> ja
<alex--> Jawel
<alex--> http://linux.mtasa.com/
<alex--> maar ik wil dat dit automatisch gaat
<alex--> zonder eerst alle bestanden handmatig te hoeven downloaden en ergens neer te zetten
<trijntje_oneiric> alex--, als je niet goed weet hoe je het met de hand moet doen kan je het ook niet automatiseren
<alex--> Weet ik wel
<alex--> Alles downloaden
<alex--> unzippen
<alex--> goed in map plaatsen
<alex--> en uploaden naar de server
<alex--> Maar ik kan zo'n link klikken
<alex--> een server kan dat neit
<trijntje_oneiric> precies, dus moet je eerst nog bedenken hoe je de naam van de laatste release kunt vinden
<alex--> geen idee
<alex--> sudo: ./mta-server: command not found
<alex--> waarom geeft dit command not found?
<OerHeks> omdat de opdracht mta-server niet bestaat, of mta-server is niet uitvoerbaar
<alex--> ik heb nu chmod +x gedaan
<alex--> maar nu krijg ik -bash: ./mta-server: No such file or directory
<ttl-> alex--: wget -O - "http://mtasa.com" -q | grep -i ".exe" | grep -i "http:" | sed -e s/\'//g | sed 's/^.*http/http/' | cut -d'"' -d " " -f1
<alex--> http://files.mtasa.com/apps/1.0/mtasa-1.0.5.exe
<alex--> maar ik moet geen exe hebben
<alex--> >.<
<Jeeves_> alex--: Misschien 32bits binary op 64bits machine?
<Jeeves_> The package is built on and for 32bit systems.
<alex--> is dat erg?
<Jeeves_> Ja natuurlijk
<Jeeves_> Dat werkt namelijk niet (zomaar)
<Jeeves_> apt-get install ia32-libs helpt mogelijk
<alex--> geinstalleerd
<alex--> en nu met root proberen
<alex--> het werkt
<alex--> bedankt :)
<Jeeves_> yw
<alex--> :@ -bash: ./mta-server: Permission denied
<alex--> soort van boem
<OerHeks> multi theft auto, dan breek je die toch open ?
<OerHeks> [/sarcasm off]
<alex--> ?
<alex--> wat is het verschil tussen de engelse en de nederlandse ubuntu?
<OerHeks> niets
<OerHeks> alleen de taal.
<alex--> heeft nederlandse geen goede vertaling?
<alex--> (geraakt)
<Jeeves_> Niet echt
<alex--> (vooruit)
<alex--> er staat nog net geen achteruit
<alex--> bij zo'n dialoog
<alex--> wat raden jullie aan?
<OerHeks> chinees.
<StefandeVries> Engels.
<OerHeks> als je de snelste updates en grootste compatibaliteit wil, engels idd.
<ttl-> alex--: wget -O - http://linux.mtasa.com/ |   grep -o '<a href=['"'"'"][^"'"'"']*['"'"'"]' | grep -e "tar.gz" | sed -e 's/^<a href=["'"'"']//' -e 's/["'"'"']$//'
<OerHeks> en er is zo'n mooie manual voor die diefjes > http://wiki.multitheftauto.com/wiki/NL/Server_Manual
<alex--> en nog een bestand
<alex--> ttl-: je vergeet de resources
<alex--> ttl-: http://code.google.com/p/mtasa-resources/downloads/list
<alex--> hoe krijg je die?
<alex--> Hoe krijg ik een ssl certificaat?
<OerHeks> die kan je zelf aanmaken.
<alex--> hoe?
<alex--> want ik wil niet dat firefox elke keer die melding geeft
<alex--> van onbeveiligde verbinding enzo
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WebserverHttps
<alex--> ..++++++
<alex--> ...........++++++
<alex--> unable to write 'random state'
<alex--> e is 65537 (0x10001)
<alex--> ik wil dit dus niet : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WebserverHttps?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=beveiligdeverbindingmislukt.png
<OerHeks> de oplossing staat erbij.
<ttl-> alex--: wget -q -O - http://code.google.com/p/mtasa-resources/downloads/list | grep "mtasa-resources.googlecode.com/files/mtasa-1.0" | grep -o '<a href=['"'"'"][^"'"'"']*['"'"'"]'| sed -e 's/^<a href=["'"'"']//' -e 's/["'"'"']$//'
<alex--> ja uitzondering toevoegen OerHeks
<alex--> maar meeste mensen haken af als ze dat zien
<alex--> ttl-: bedankt :)
<alex--> maar hij download de bestanden niet
<alex--> of wel?
<ttl-> nee dat niet
<alex--> Hoe kun je daar voor zorgen?
<ttl-> maar je hebt wel de url's al he
<alex--> ja
<alex--> waarom is webmin niet voor productieservers?
<OerHeks> omdat het niet goed omgaat met files, maar dat heb je al een paar keer gevraagd
<OerHeks> <ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<alex--> is er een ander cp?
<alex--> dat alles heeft zoals webmin?
<OerHeks> even kijken, wat kreeg je de vorige keer voor antwoorden ?
<alex--> weet ik niet meer
<alex--> heb niet zo'n goed geheugen
<OerHeks> jippie, VLC updates
<alex--> leuk
<alex--> ttl-: kun je me helpen?:P
<alex--> dat script wat jij vanmiddag gemaakt had
<alex--> hoe zorg ik ervoor dat hij die 2 files ook daadwerkelijk download?
<alex--> ttl-: ^
<Rexodus_> Iemand clue van xgnokii en BT?
<Rexodus_> Of anders iemand clue van de nokiasuite in windows onder virtualbox? Ben een beetje uitgeprutst.
<Rexodus_> Virtualbox en usb is al een bitch
<Rexodus_> Het zegt niet meer als: Gnokii serial_open: tcgetattr: Input/output error
<Rexodus_> tcgetattr. De coder zal het wel weten :P
<hansw> virtualbox heeft twee versies, 1 met en 1 zonder usb support, wellicht dat bluetooth ook zoiets ies
<hansw> is
<Rexodus_> Eigenlijk wil ik dat niet zo. De voorkeur gaat uit naar xgnokii en dat lijkt het enige alternatief om native onder linux te draaien. Nokia_suite onder wine wil ook niet.
<Rexodus_> Onder virtual box is alles grijs wat USB aangaat. Dus dat lijkt er idd wel ingebakken.
<hansw> je hebt wel bluetooth op linux in het algemeen?
<Rexodus_> Kortom, ik kan mijn foon niet echt gebruiken op een manier zoals ik het met billyware wel kan.
<hansw> je hebt wel bluetooth op linux in het algemeen?
<Rexodus_> Jep. Ik kom ook op dat fs zelfs
<hansw> dan moet je ook kunnen connecten gok ik
<Rexodus_> Mja, dat is net mijn probleem :P
<Rexodus_> Dat proggel crashed gelijk
<Rexodus_> En de logs zeggen me niets.
<Rexodus_> En google ook niet trouwens.
<hansw> je hebt op foutmeldingen gezocht die je ziet?
<Rexodus_> Mag ik 3 lines spoofen?
<hansw> pastebin
<hansw> Nice buffet at an Asian restaurant. Elise had 'straus' and 'kangeroo'. I had some real nice Indonesian food.
<hansw> sorry, verkeerde paste
<OerHeks> ik zou de niet-open-source versie van Vbox proberen
<hansw> apt-cache search nokia <-- die even op je computer doen
<Rexodus_> http://pastebin.com/TNRRLFRQ
<Rexodus_> Leuk dat pastebin :)
<hansw> Rexodus_, doe eens het volgende
<hansw> touch .config/gnokii/config
<hansw> chmod +w .config/gnokii/config
<hansw> en dan weer xgnokii opstarten
<Rexodus_> Blijkbaar geen rechten kwestie want ik krijg de zelfde erri
<Rexodus_> errors*
<hansw> vreemd, je zou heb eigenlijk door gdb moeten gooien
<Rexodus_> gdb?
<hansw> http://www.gnokii.org/faq.shtml#eXXnYY
<Rexodus_> apt-cache search nokia levert een hele lijst op.
<hansw> zie ook het gedeelte over debugging op die url
<alex--> ttl-: nvm heb het al
<Rexodus_> Het is een 6021 btw
<Rexodus_> Zou moeten kunnen dus
<hansw> zie ook het gedeelte over debugging op die url
<Rexodus_> Zie het :)
<hansw> lezen is moeijk, ik past het gewoon 2 keer :-)
<Rexodus_> np hansw. Duurt altijd ff maar ik kijk elke regel na ;]
<hansw> :-)
<OerHeks> heeft die gnokii een groep aangemaakt waar jij geen lid van bent ?
<hansw> ik zou wammu eens aanmaken
<hansw> installeren
<hansw> en kijken wat die doet
<Rexodus_> zit in de packages?
<hansw> ja
<hansw> OerHeks, de config staat in zijn eigen home dir, denk niet dat group rechten belangrijk zijn dan
<hansw> zou iig erg brak zijn
<Rexodus_> Paar deps erbij. 63 mb ;]
<Rexodus_> installing..
<Rexodus_> rechte zijn de probs niet.
<Rexodus_> In ~ mag ik alles schrijven
<hansw> nou, de error zegt van wel
<Rexodus_> Daarom begin ik er hier ook over :P
<hansw> maar die touch zou dat moeten oplossen
<OerHeks> wat geeft: nokii --identify
<Rexodus_> hansw: wammu vraagt welke driver ik wil.
<hansw> geeft het een lijstje?
<Rexodus_> Ja
<hansw> welke lijst? denk aan pastebin :-)
<ttl-> alex--: http://paste.ubuntu.com/650262/
<ttl-> alex--: dan heb je de keuze
<Rexodus_> Ik smap niet. Maar het is een plaatje. Phonet over BT, FBUS over BT en varianten daarop
<Rexodus_> spam* ;]
<hansw> zou de eerste nemen
<Rexodus_> Unresponsive tot nu. Was mijn eerste id ook nl
<alex--> ttl-: waarom niet dat lange ding en dan | xargs wget
<Rexodus_> Ah!
<hansw> heb geen bt hier, kan niet zien waar je moet kijken of je bt stick supported is
<Rexodus_> Als ik op mijn foon's vrijgegeven 'FS' kan kijken, is ie linked.
<hansw> kijk, opgelost
<Rexodus_> Nee, die suite doet het niet. Die foon linken wat de issue niet.
<hansw> dan open je een file browser en gaat klagen bij micro^Dnokia ?
<Rexodus_> Als ik een filebroweser open (nautilus) dan kan ik er gewoon over rondfietsen.
<Rexodus_> Staat netjes tussen mijn 'places'
<Rexodus_> (Gnome)
<Rexodus_> Enter Bluetooth address of your phone
<Rexodus_> Moet ik daar nou echt het MAC opgeven?
<hansw> mac of ip, denk dat je phone wel aangeeft dat je een pin moet ingeven
<hansw> of toestemming moet geven
<Rexodus_> Het is geen tcp/ip
<Rexodus_> Morgen....!
<Rexodus_> ;)
<Rexodus_> Ik ben iig wat verder.
<hansw> morgen is het zaterdag
<Rexodus_> Wammu doet iig al meer als ik gezien heb
<JanC> vandaag is het zaterdag  ;)
<hansw> ow tering, het is al zover
<Rexodus_> nee hansw, check je klok :)
<Rexodus_> lol
<hansw> morgen is het zondag :-)
<Rexodus_> very!
<hansw> ach, vanavond lekker zitten eten, ik indonesisch en mijn vrouw mongolisch
<hansw> met kangeroo en struisvogel
<Rexodus_> Daar kan ik me niet veel bij voorstellen.
<Rexodus_> Heeft dat land een keuken?
<hansw> pindasaus in .de is al een uitzondering
 * Rexodus_ d8 dat het allemaal nomaden wareb
<hansw> die struisvogels? :-)
<Rexodus_> patatje oorlog. Echt Nederlandse 'cultuur' ;)
<Rexodus_> Ahnee, dat zal wel naar kip smaken ofzo.
<hansw> gelukkig woon ik niet in nederland
<Rexodus_> alleen dan in het groot
<Rexodus_> Waar dan?
<hansw> ergens anders :-)
<Rexodus_> Amai! Ge kunt uw land toch wel prijsgeven?
<Rexodus_> Of heb je dat zelf gesticht ;)
<hansw> Amai, ge kent toch wel whois?
<hansw> ja, hanswland
<Rexodus_> Amai! Ikke ben een bietteke lui zunne!
<hansw> vandaar dat ik ook zeg, ga het uitzoeken :-)
<Rexodus_> Awel zunne, da ga ik maar eens doen dan :)
<hansw> zunne, ow wat een complimenten
<Rexodus_> Amai! Ik ben niet van gisteren he!
#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-23
<Rexodus_> Trouwens, ik ben: rexodus@gmail.com. en ik leef op google+ en facebook.com/puinmaker
<alex--> Iemand verstand van cgi scripts?
<alex--> Zijn er tutorials om servers te beveiligen?
<Rexodus_> Dat hang allemaal samen met je scripting_skillz ;]
<Rexodus_> tutors en beveiligen bestaan imho niet.
<OerHeks> er is een wiki over beveiliging, engels > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security
<Rexodus_> Mja OerHeks ...
<Rexodus_> Tis een begin
<alex--> OerHeks: ik heb het ook over een soort lijstje van bijvoorbeeld change port 22 for ssh to sth else
<OerHeks> ow ook nl zie ik > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/VeiligheidInUbuntu
<OerHeks> standaard poorten wijzigen is een keuze, een goeie keuze maar ik denk niet dat daar veel tutorials over zijn
<trijntje> alex--: ik zou de ubuntu serverguide lezen
<alex--> k
<alex--> mysql poort changen?
<alex--> of is dat geen goed idee
<OerHeks> elke poort kan je veranderen. hou er wel rekening mee, dat de client die poorten ook moet weten en instellen.
<oCean> en dat je met een scan er ook gewoon weer achter kan komen wat er op elke poort draait
<alex--> ik ben de enige client
<OerHeks> meervoudige inlogpogingen blokkeren helpt. daar is een tooltje voor.
<oCean> alex--: als je je mysql poort wijzigt, moet je dat ook aan de "clients" vertellen, daarmee bedoelen we ook bijvb de webpage/applicatie die van die mysqldb gebruik maakt
<alex--> je kunt bij elke applicatie instellen welke host en port
<oCean> waar heb je het over?
<alex--> mysql
<Rexodus_> Tis dat je niet zonder kan.
<Rexodus_> De lijst met exploits is gigantisch
<OerHeks> als je de enige user bent, dan hoef je de router niet open te gooien, scheelt.
<alex--> router?
<alex--> switch
<alex--> die staat al open
<alex--> hoe kan ik zien welke poorten er worden gebruikt?
<alex--> en door welk programma?
<OerHeks> nmap
<Rexodus_> Leuke van poorten veranderen is wel dat ALS ze actief naar exploitable shit zoeken
<Rexodus_> je niet te vinden bent
<Rexodus_> Mijn SSH draait niet op 22 bv. Lekkere lege logs :)
<OerHeks> naigos kan de boel lekker in de gaten houden. ( leuk woord, gaten )
<trijntje> nouja, als de aanvallers veel systemen willen scannen iig. Als ze iets beter kijken vinden ze het wel
<Rexodus_> Tgaat erom dat je er niet tussen zit in de grote scan als je eens zou vergeten je kraam te updaten
<OerHeks> zelf met backtrack gaan spelen, daar leer je veel van.
<alex--> ja
<alex--> dat is leuk backtrack
<alex--> heb geen idee hoe het werkt
<alex--> maar denkt het bedrijf waar de server gehost staat dan niet dat jij hackt?
<alex--> en dat ze dan de politie inschakelen?
<Rexodus_> VirtualBox en backtrack :) Spelen maaaar! :)
<alex--> omdat je je eigen server probeert te kraken?
<OerHeks> dat ligt geheel aan je sla.
<Rexodus_> politie moet je negeren. Zolang je niets illegaals doet, is er geen centje pijn
<Rexodus_> idd
<alex--> en als ik wel binnen kom
<alex--> dan is het niet illegaal toch?
<alex--> omdat het m'n eigen server is
<OerHeks> geen "admin' account, geen 'guest', kan ook schelen
<OerHeks> effin, in de links staan heel veel tips en voorbeelden.
<Rexodus_> Wat jij op je eigen dozen uitspookt, zal niemand wat boeien
<trijntje> als je een externe hoster hebt mag je daar niet zomaar inbreken
<Rexodus_> idd
<Rexodus_> had ik ff overzien
<OerHeks> zeg ik, sla
<Rexodus_> psies
<Rexodus_> handtekeningen.
<OerHeks> als jij meld, dat jij gaat testen vanaf jouw x.x.x.x IP, dan kan dat best.
<Rexodus_> Ik zou het waarderen zelfs
<alex--> en op me eigen wifi netwerk thuis inbreken?
<OerHeks> ze vinden het geweldig als je je server omzeep helpt, en dat er een ventje voor 50 euro met de muis je server hersteld.
<trijntje> dat mag altijd
<alex--> lol
<alex--> heb ruzie me een cd in me sh script
<alex--> read -p "$PWD/" x
<alex--> mv folder* "$x"
<alex--> cd "$x"
<alex--> hij wil de map niet in
<alex--> iemand enig idee?
<trijntje> pastbin het script eens
<alex--> http://pastebin.com/2iyTn8K8
<Rexodus_> Iemand zin om ff een nmap te doen op mijn ip?
<trijntje> alex--: wat zie je als je echo $x in dat script zet?
<alex--> ik heb print $x
<alex--> is dat ook goed?
<alex--> als ik bij $x sdf in vul krijg ik dit:
<alex--> Warning: unknown mime-type for "sdf" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<alex--> Error: no "print" mailcap rules found for type "application/octet-stream"
<alex--> Warning: unknown mime-type for "sdf" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<alex--> Error: no such file "sdf"
<alex--> hij lijkt het als een bestand te pakken
<trijntje> alex--: waarom gebruik je print?
<alex--> waarom niet
<trijntje> omdat het niet werkt?
<alex--> wat is het verschil tussen cd "$x" en cd $x
<alex--> echo: 12345
<alex--> als je 12345 hebt ingevoerd
<alex--> hij pakt hem dus wel
<alex--> maar hij weigert om cd 12345 te doen
<alex--> wacht
<alex--> het werkt al
<alex--> Hebben jullie een suggestie, hoe ik kan kijken bij welke map een pidof hoort?
<alex--> Ik heb namelijk 4x mta-server draaien
<alex--> En wil een cp maken
<trijntje> wat bedoel je met pidof van een map?
<alex--> nja ik heb 4 mta servers draaien
<alex--> en ik wil hier met cgi een controlpanel voor maken
<alex--> maar hoe kan ik het controlpanel laten kijken welke servers er zijn?
<alex--> wat is de meest efficiente manier
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je een moet zoeken op hun forum, je zal vast niet de eerste zijn.
<OerHeks> http://forum.mtasa.com/viewtopic.php?f=91&t=31891
<OerHeks> en als je daar een NL handleiding van maakt, dan stijg je in de MTA-scene
<OerHeks> die kan je uitgeven, via zo'n online boekdrukker, en je hoeft alleen je bankrekening op te geven :P
<trijntje> precies, net zoals de ubuntu handleiding
<OerHeks> be creative, be successfull
<alex--> Heeft iemand een suggestie voor een goed wachtwoord dat ik ook nog kan onthouden?
<alex--> Want je kunt natuurlijk een wachtwoord hebben dat bestaat uit yrtyr&^^%&Rgfgdgdf
<alex--> maar ik vraag me af hoe ik zoiets ga onthouden.
<Oer> maak een zinnetje
<alex--> zinnetje?
<Oer> aieljmhsnvvlinux2011
<trijntje> "ik kan geen wachtwoord bedenken dus heb ik een hele lange zin genomen, die kraken ze nooit"
<Oer> alex is een leuke jongen maar hij snapt niet veel van linux 2011
<Oer> leuk om blind te typen :-D
<Oer> cijfers en nummers en tekens.
<Oer> er is ergens een lijstje, van tekens die vaak buiten rainbowtables vallen
<alex--> Z en Q?
<Oer> ik dacht &
<alex--> zijn er ook tekens die niet mogen voorkomen in wachtwoorden?
<alex--> met windows mocht je bijvoorbeeld geen spaties
<trijntje> hangt van het systeem af wat wel en niet mag, in principe mag alles volgens mij
<alex--> gewoon ubuntu
<alex--> ook tekens als á ?
<trijntje> maar in plaats van @#&F SFDGSDG#& Q@#&ETRPF kan je dus ook een zin van 30 woorden nemen, die brute-forcen ze ook niet
<trijntje> alex--: das een goeie, ik denk dat die niet mogen, dus ASCII alleen
<alex--> welke tekens vallen onder ASCII ?
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<trijntje> alles wat je met alleen shift op je toetsenbord kunt typen
<Oer> Lowercase Alphabetical (a, b, c, etc.)
<Oer> Uppercase Alphabetical (A, B, C, etc.)
<Oer> Numerics (0, 1, 2, etc.)
<Oer> Special Characters (@, %, !, etc.)
<alex--> jammer :(
<alex--> Is het ook mogelijk om een soort van eenmalig wachtwoord te gebruiken? (Het doel van een eenmalig wachtwoord, of one-time password (OTP), is het moeilijker te maken ongeautoriseerd toegang te krijgen tot vertrouwelijke digitale bronnen, zoals een computeraccount.)
<Oer> en als je naar rainbow tables kijkt > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_table dan ga je lachen :-D
<Oer> eenmalig pass, jubikey
<Oer> Cees op Oneiric :-)
<alex--> Oer: is het mogelijk om een wachtwoord te hebben dat daarna weer veranderd?
<alex--> Hoe kan ik met een php of cgi script een regel uit een bestand laten lezen?
<alex--> Bijvoorbeeld de 3e regel van conf.conf is <servername>XD</servername>. Ik wil dat XD op het scherm wordt weergeven.
<Oer> een wachtwoord dat daarna veranderd,.. geen idee
<Oer> een jubikey is hardware
<alex--> Dat word geen succes, hardware
<alex--> Maar kan ik een php of een cgi of een sh script een regel uit een bestand laten lezen?
<Oer> dat is toch wel in php of cgi manual te vinden ?
<alex--> Ik heb geen idee waar ik moet kijken
<alex--> Ik moet in het bestand zoeken naar <servername>
<alex--> Maar hoe laat je dat een sh script doen?
<Oer> ik ook niet.
<alex--> Wat is de maximale lengte van een wachtwoord in ubuntu?
<alex--> voor een user
#ubuntu-nl 2011-07-24
<lg188> ik krijg een error met schrijven van een disc
<lg188> http://pastebin.com/NYY1hS7q
<lg188> waar kan ik drivers updaten voor mijn dvd scrijver ?
<alex--> apt-get update ?
<alex--> of is het zo'n repositary?
<lg188> geen idee
<lg188> wil driver updates zoeken voor mijn dvd schrijver
<aquaboy11> hi
<aquaboy11> ik heb een probleem met gnu grub
<aquaboy11> kan iemand misschien helpen?
<aquaboy11> hey
<alex--> hoi aquaboy
<alex--> oh hij is al weg
<lg188> ik heb blijkbaar een probleem met mijn dvd scrijver
<lg188> hoe kan ik te weten komen wat?
<aquaboy11> nog een half uur wachten
<alex--> hoezo?
<aquaboy11> ubuntu upgraden voor grub 2 om mn windows te laden
<D3814N> aquaboy11, heb je dit al geprobeerd:  http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<aquaboy11> ik ben al 5 uur bezig om ubuntu weg te halen terug te halen zodat windows weer werkt
<aquaboy11> ik kan geen links openen op mn psp
<D3814N> jammer
<aquaboy11> ik wou alleen ubuntu weghebben fn alleen windows gebruiken
<aquaboy11> zodat ik ubuntus ruimte voor films en gameplay kon gebruiken
<D3814N> je kunt ook een externe disk gebruiken
<aquaboy11> ja heb ik ook
<aquaboy11> 1tb
<D3814N> super
<aquaboy11> maar het is een beetje lastig met opnemen enz en die staat vol backups van mn vorige pccrash
<aquaboy11> en nu was ineens alles weg
<aquaboy11> en wil ik er niet op gaan schrijven
<D3814N> ik begrijp het
<aquaboy11> anders kan ik niks meer redden
<D3814N> er was iets met fixmbr, ik heb dat jaren geleden  keer geprobeerd.
<D3814N> de link die ik gaf is van MS zelf. Of het werkt weet ik ook niet precies
<aquaboy11> ok
<alex--> Hoe kan ik samba starten?
<aquaboy11> stroom moet er zo af dus ben zo weg
<D3814N> alex--, http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/install.html
<aquaboy11> 7 min en ik whht of win7 het weer doet
<alex--> D3814N: staat niks over hoe je het start
<D3814N> alex--, er zijn meerdere sites over samba
<alex--> die zeggen /etc/init.d/samba start
<alex--> maar dat bestand bestaat bij mij niet
<D3814N> ik kijk nog even verder
<RawChid> restart smbd
<RawChid> ?
<RawChid> Wellicht met sudo ervoor...
<alex--> zonder sudo: start: Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<alex--> met sudo: start: Job is already running: smbd
<aquaboy11> wat was dat cmd commando ookweer? fixboot?
<aquaboy11> ?
<aquaboy11> iemand?
<aquaboy11> ik ga wel weer naar de engelse dan
<ertai_NL> hoi
<ertai_NL> ik heb de vraag net gemist
<aquaboy11> wat was dat cmd commando ookweer? fixboot?
<aquaboy11> ik heb nu cmd op mn windows recoverydisc
<alex--> Wow
<alex--> Heb net een nieuwe distro ontdekt: Ubuntu Studio
<ertai_NL> cmd roept onder windows toch het dos-scherm op?
<alex--> ja ertai_NL
<alex--> uitvoeren > cmd
<ertai_NL> dat is de terminal onder ubuntu..
<alex--> Wie kan me helpen met samba te starten?
<aquaboy11> ok maar windows start niet
<ertai_NL> aquaboy11: je hebt problemen met grub dus?
<aquaboy11> ik krijg alleen een flikkerend streepjh
<aquaboy11> ik kan alleen op ubuntu of mn win7 recoverydisc
<ertai_NL> alex--: /etc/init.d/snmb start
<aquaboy11> maar niet op win7
<alex--> ertai_NL: -bash: /etc/init.d/snmb: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<ertai_NL> aquaboy11: komt hij wel door grub heen?
<ertai_NL> alex--: heb je de samba-package geinstalleerd?
<alex--> sudo apt-get install samba
<alex--> heb ik gedaan
<aquaboy11> grub werkt maar hij start windows niet
<aquaboy11> dan krijg ik een flikker streepje
<ertai_NL> alex--: sudp apt-get install smbfs
<ertai_NL> alex--: wil je trouwens een samba-server opzetten of samba-client aanzetten?
<alex--> server
<alex--> ik bouw een nas
<alex--> moet ik dan iets anders installeren?
<ertai_NL> aquaboy11: je zou grub nog eens in kunnen stellen.. maar ik weet niet zeker of dat gaat helpen..
<aquaboy11> gnu grub is 1.99 nogwat
<aquaboy11> hoe stel ik grub in?
<ertai_NL> aquaboy11: ubuntu opstarten.. en dan grub-install
<aquaboy11> waar staat dat?
<alex--> dat moet je typen
<alex--> in de terminal
<lg188> hoe run ik een .run bestand zonder in bash te gaan ?
<alex--> ertai_NL: samba-server opzetten, hoe start ik deze nu?
<ertai_NL> alex--: je hebt al een config-bestand dan?
<alex--> ja
<ertai_NL> lg188: dubbel-klikken.. en dan vraagt Ubuntu wat je wil doen.. dan kun je hem ook runnen
<ertai_NL> alex--: /etc/init.d/nmbd start && /etc/init.d/snbd start
<ertai_NL> alex--: maar dat doet het maar eenmalig
<ertai_NL> alex--: niet bij reboot..
<lg188> gedit opent dan
<ertai_NL> aquaboy11: ja.. in de terminal moet je grub-install doen..
<ertai_NL> lg188: hmm.. dan staat dat als default ingesteld..
<lg188> wat moet ik dan als default instellen in de plaats ?
<alex--> ertai_NL: heb swat erop gedaan en commando uitgevoerd
<alex--> smbd:	draaiend
<alex--> nmbd:	draaiend
<alex--> winbindd:	niet draaiend
<ertai_NL> alex--: /etc/init.d/winbind start??
<alex--> heb ik dat nodig?
<alex--> -bash: /etc/init.d/winbind: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<ertai_NL> alex--: alleen als je met active directory/LDAP werkt
<aquaboy11> grub-install en dan?
<alex--> geen idee ertai_NL
<ertai_NL> alex--: als je het niet weet dan zeker niet
<ertai_NL> AD/LDAP == complex
<alex--> ok
<ertai_NL> aquaboy11: dan is grub opnieuw geconfigureerd.. hopelijk werkt het dan..
<aquaboy11> ok
<alex--> ik kan niet inloggen op samba
<alex--> hij zegt verkeerde wachtwoord
<ertai_NL> alex--: hoofdlettergevoelig..
<alex--> duh
<alex--> dat is altijd zo met wachtwoorden
<lg188> met wat moet ik een run bestand runnen ?
<alex--> :\
<ertai_NL> alex--: hoor deze fout nog vaak genoeg voorbij komen.. dus vroeg ff..
<alex--> samba wachtwoord is niet het zelfde wachtwoord als username van het systeem toch
<alex--> of wel?
<ertai_NL> alex--: hoe heb je de login ingesteld? (unix-accounts/samba-accounts)
<alex--> geen idee
<alex--> security = user
<ertai_NL> phoe.. hoe zat dat ook alweer..
<alex--> maar hij werkt niet
<ertai_NL> alex--: bestaat er een /etc/samba-password file??
<alex--> leeg
<ertai_NL> dan moet je de samba-users nog aanmaken
<aquaboy11> werkt niet
<ertai_NL> aquaboy11: ik weet niet hoe w7 met booten omgaat.. dus weet niet hoe ik je verder moet helpen..
<ertai_NL> je kan het beste op de internationale IRC-channel proberen of forum.ubuntu-nl.org..
 * ertai_NL heeft geen windows
<alex--> ertai_NL: hoe maak ik deze users aan?
<aquaboy11> windows heeft gewerkt
<ertai_NL> alex--: ik denk met sudo smbpasswd -L -a alex -s
<ertai_NL> aquaboy11: dat kan.. maar ik heb geen recentelijke ervaring met dualboots.. dus ken de problemen ook niet meer..
<alex--> ertai_NL: is hij nu mee bezig
<alex--> aquaboy11: ##windows
<alex--> ertai_NL: is het normaal dat het zo lang duurt?
<ertai_NL> dunno...
<ertai_NL> ik gebruikte altijd unix-accounts
 * ertai_NL heeft alleen nog maar NFS
<ertai_NL> lg188: ik denk dat je /bin/sh moet instellen voor sh-bestanden
<ertai_NL> alex--: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/create-a-samba-user-on-ubuntu/ <- hier staat het uitgelegd
<alex--> nog steeds bezig
<alex--> ik wil ook unix accounts gebruiken
<alex--> toegang geweigerd
<alex--> krijg ik nu op windows
<ertai_NL> hmm..
<ertai_NL> die smbpasswd doet iets fout
<ertai_NL> windows vind de domain-names wel?
<ertai_NL> alex--: voor unix-accounts moet je security = share hebben..
<ertai_NL> alex--: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/ServerType.html#id2559439 <- volgens samba zelf
<alex--> lijkt me eerder andersom mja
<alex--> nu probeert windows verbinding te maken
<alex--> de opgegeven server kan de aangevraagde bewerking niet uitvoeren
<aquaboy11>  zal ik fdisk-l even geven?
<ertai_NL> aquaboy11: ??
<alex--> aquaboy11: wat is fdisk?
<alex--> oh  nvm
<alex--> heb al ;P
<ertai_NL> wordt druk hier..
<alex--> ertai_NL: kun je helpen?
<alex--> de opgegeven server kan de aangevraagde bewerking niet uitvoeren
<kevin_> ik ben het aquaboy11
<kevin_> fdisk -l laat de sda1-2-3-4-5-6-7 enz. zien
<kevin_> volgensmij staat win7 op sda3 en laat hij in gnu rub van sda2
<ertai_NL> alex--: heb je je configfile laten checken op fouten??
<alex--> nope
<alex--> hoe doe ik dit?
<kevin_> Disk /dev/sda: 640.1 GB, 640135028736 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 77825 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0xcb9e4b86     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1               1        1698    13631488   27  Unknown /dev/sda2   *        1698        1710 
<kevin_> kan iemand daar iets mee?
<kevin_> dit is windows
<kevin_> d/dev/sda3            1710       27818   209713173    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ertai_NL> alex--: moet je ff mee zoeken op inet
<kevin_> zonder die d
<alex--> kevin_: ##windows
<ertai_NL> kevin_: waar zegt grub dat die staat?
<kevin_> die verwijzen me door naar grub
<kevin_> en die verwijzen me door naar hier
<kevin_> grub zegt
<kevin_> sda2
<kevin_> en msdos2
<kevin_> msdos1 is recovery
<kevin_> en chainloader +1
<ertai_NL> alex--: testparm /path/naar/config/smb.conf
<ertai_NL> kevin_: wat staat er wel op sda2?
<alex--> Load smb config files from /path/naar/config/smb.conf
<alex--> rlimit_max: rlimit_max (1024) below minimum Windows limit (16384)
<alex--> params.c:OpenConfFile() - Unable to open configuration file "/path/naar/config/smb.conf":
<alex-->         No such file or directory
<alex--> Error loading services.
<alex--> sign
<ertai_NL> alex--: wel je pad invullen..
<kevin_> uuh system reserved geloof ik
<alex--> Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf
<alex--> rlimit_max: rlimit_max (1024) below minimum Windows limit (16384)
<alex--> Processing section "[printers]"
<alex--> Processing section "[print$]"
<alex--> Processing section "[public]"
<kevin_> en op sda1 staat nog iets van 7 mb
<alex--> Loaded services file OK.
<alex--> Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE
<alex--> Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions
<ertai_NL> alex--: KAPPEN!!
<alex--> ?
<ertai_NL> alex--: als je output hebt dan naar een paste-server..
<ertai_NL> niet hier pasten
<alex--> waarom niet
<ertai_NL> alex--: omdat dat irritant is.. je kan andere gesprekken niet meer volgen..
<alex--> oh, ik zie het maar als 1 regel
<alex--> nvm
<kevin_> hey in systemreserved staat boot
<kevin_> kan ik daar wat mee?
<alex--> ertai_NL: http://pastebin.com/AQ6kZAC6
<ertai_NL> kevin_: wat ik raar vind is dat w7 op sda3 staat.. normaal staat die op sda2
<kevin_> wat staat er normaal op sda 1 dan?
<ertai_NL> kevin_: ik denk dat het probleem is dat grub je windows recovery herkent als windows bootsector..
<ertai_NL> kevin_: de recovery..
<kevin_> nee
<kevin_> recovery herkent hij apart
<kevin_> die wert ook gewoon
<kevin_> dat is van acer
<ertai_NL> oh.. ok
<kevin_> recovery staat op 1 denk ik en ik denk system reserved op 2
<kevin_> en windows op 3
<kevin_> steamgames op 4
<kevin_> lege partitie op 5
<kevin_> swap op 6
<kevin_> en ubuntu op 7
<kevin_> jep recovery op 1
<kevin_> in system reserved staat een mapje: boot
<ertai_NL> ik weet niet wat system reserved is.. maar die levert de problemen dus op..
<kevin_> met daarin bcd en nog wat dingen
<kevin_> en memtest
<ertai_NL> alex--: hmm.. ik snap alleen regel 17,18,19 niet.. volgens mij is dat om vanuit w$ het ww te kunnen aanpassen.. maar dat heb ik nooit gebruikt ivm risico's
<kevin_> en mn talen van mn pc
<kevin_> laptop
<alex--> geen idee
<ertai_NL> kevin_: hmm.. dan is dat toch wel goed.. want dan zou dat de boot van w7 moeten zijn..
<kevin_> he in de taalmapjes staat bootmngr
<kevin_> en memtest
<kevin_> in die taal
<ertai_NL> oh.. dat is de tester.. die moeten we dan toch niet hebben..
<kevin_> bootmgr.exe.mui
<kevin_> en memtest.exe.mui
<kevin_> op de root staat een bootmgr bestand
<ertai_NL> kevin_: ik weet zo geen opties om het op te lossen, behalve het zelf aanpassen van grub-config
<kevin_> hoe en wat oet ik dan aanpasen dan?
<ertai_NL> maar dat is risico-vol en dan weet ik nog niet zeker of het gaat werken..
<alex--> ertai_NL: hoe krijg ik het werkend?
<ertai_NL> kevin_: kan je het bestand /boot/grub/grub.cfg eens pasten in een paste-bin en hier de link posten?
<kevin_> waar staat /boot?
<ertai_NL> alex--: zit het ip-adres van de client wel in: hosts allow = 127.0.0.1, 192.168.1.0/24, 192.168.10.0/24
<ertai_NL> kevin_: in je ubuntu-install
<alex--> ip van de client is 192.168.1.103
<alex--> en de ip van de server is 192.168.1.100
<alex--> dus dat zou moeten werken toch?
<ertai_NL> kevin_: Locaties -> Persoonlijke Map -> Bestandssysteem
<ertai_NL> alex--: ja.. dat is het niet
<kevin_> grub.d?
<kevin_> lama
<kevin_> http://pastebin.com/
<ertai_NL> kevin_: je moet wel heel de url-posten die ze geven..
<alex--> lol
<ertai_NL> anders kan ik het niet vinden
<kevin_> # # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE # # It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates # from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub #  ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ### if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then   set have_grubenv=true   load_env fi set default="0" if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then   set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"   save_env saved_entry   set prev_saved_entry=   save_env prev_saved_entry   set boot_on
<kevin_> oeps
<kevin_> waar is die url
<kevin_> http://pastebin.com/PPWPhMyW
<kevin_> hebbes
<ertai_NL> kevin_: regel 173 moet je dan aanpassen in set root='(/dev/sda,msdos3)'
<ertai_NL> maar ik kan niet garanderen dat dat werkt..
<kevin_> ok
<kevin_> ik probeer het ff
<kevin_> dus start mn pc opnieuw op
<alex--> ertai_NL: enig idee?
<ertai_NL> alex--: een kopie maken van deze config..
<ertai_NL> dan regel 15 en 16 op no
<ertai_NL> en regel 17,18 en 19 verwijderen..
<ertai_NL> en dan samba herstarten..
<alex--> hoe herstart ik samba?
<kevin_> nope
<kevin_> dat werk niet
<kevin_> weer een flikkerend _
<kevin_> __
<kevin_>  
<kevin_> _
<kevin_>  
<kevin_> _
<ertai_NL> apart..
<ertai_NL> kevin_: en bij grub had je al nagevragen?
<kevin_> niemand reageert
<ertai_NL> ok..
<alex--> ertai_NL:
<ertai_NL> kevin_: ik zou het terug veranderen.. maar ik weet niks anders..
<kevin_> ik heb het in grub aangepast
<ertai_NL> kevin_: ik zou het forum proberen (forum.ubuntu-nl.org) of #ubuntu (is wel engels-talig)..
<kevin_> dus geen veranderingen verder
<ertai_NL> kevin_: nee..
<ertai_NL> alex--: gelukt?
<kevin_> nope
<alex--> ertai_NL: nope
<kevin_> ik kan voorlopig neit meer gamen denk ik
<ertai_NL> kevin_: wine..
<kevin_> ik kan nog proberen een wat vroegere versie terug te zetten met systeem herstel
<kevin_> dat ga ik ff proberen
<kevin_> brb
<ertai_NL> alex--: geen idee dan meer.. dan de orginele config terugzetten en dan alleen instellen wat je perse anders will
<ertai_NL> maar ik moet gaan.. eten enzo..
<ertai_NL> houdoe..
<kevin_> hi
<kevin_> ik heb net gezien dat mn windows letter van c naar e is veranderd
<kevin_> kan ik die veranderen onder ubuntu?
<kevin_> ?
<alex--> nee
<alex--> ubuntu gebruikt geen schijfletters
<alex--> dit moet je veranderen in windows
<kevin_> die start niet omdat ik die letter meot veranderen XD
<kevin_> c is veranderd naar e dus start windows niet meer
<kevin_> is het wel mogelijk om die te veranderen onder ubuntu?
<alex--> nope
<trijntje> kevin_: wat is het probleem precies?
<kevin_> mijn windows drive letter is veranderd van c naar e
<kevin_> en nu laad hij niet meer
<trijntje> dat is vreemd. Dan moet je waarschijnlijk de windows bootloader opnieuw installeren, en daarna grub opnieuw installeren
<kevin_> hoe moet ik die windows bootloader installeren dan
<kevin_> als ik opstartherstel doe in mn recovery disk krijg ik daarna steeds grub rescue error
<kevin_> of unknown filesystem ntfs
<kevin_> ik begin langzamerhand een hekel te krijgen aan linux
<kevin_> ik ben a; 7 uur bezig het te fixen
<trijntje> kevin_: als je nu gparted start, staat er dan een uitroeptekentje bij een van de partities?
<alex--> ubuntu kan je drive letter niet veranderen
<alex--> dus heb je dat zelf gedan met iets van windows
<alex--> maar windows zou gewoon moeten starten, ook al krijgt hij een andere driveletter
<kevin_> waar vind ik gparted?
<Wanda_> Synaptic
<trijntje> kevin_: op de windows toets drukken en gparted typen, als daar niets verschijnt moet je het eerst installeren
<trijntje> dat doe je door op windows-toets te drukken, software te typpen en dan op 'ubuntu software centrum' te klikken
<kevin_> ok
<kevin_> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks.
<trijntje> wauw, je hebt wel pech zeg..
<kevin_> jah nogal
<kevin_> ik wou alleen ubuntu eraf halen omdat ik het niet gebruikte
<trijntje> kevin_: welke versie van ubuntu heb je dan?
<kevin_> de nieuwste
<trijntje> ah ok, daar ging ik van uit
<kevin_> yay hij heeft gparted geinstallerd
<alex--> wordt geen succes met samba :(D
<alex--> :(
<alex--> helaas
<trijntje> mooi zo kevin_
<kevin_> wat is dat eigenlijk dat samba?
<kevin_> en wat moet ik nu doen in mn gparted?
<trijntje> even kijken of er bij een van de partities een uitroepteken staat. Als dat zo is is die partitie beschadigd
<kevin_> nee
<kevin_> wel sleuteltjes
<trijntje> ja, dat betekend dat die partitie in gebruik is, en dat je daar niets aan kunt wijzigen
<kevin_> ?!
<kevin_> hoe kan mn windows in gebruik zijn
<trijntje> kevin_: kan je hier een screenshot van gparted posten? http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<alex--> Kan ik mijn router mijzelf elke ip laten geven?
<alex--> ik bedoel, hij geeft nu 192.168.1.x uit, maar kan ik ook 192.168.0.x doen?
<kevin_> http://imagebin.org/164676
<kevin_> nope
<kevin_> voor wat ik weet niet
<alex--> Welk control panel raden jullie aan voor een nas?
<kevin_> en voor als je mn grub.cfg nodig hebt http://pastebin.com/PPWPhMyW
<kevin_> nas?
<kevin_> wat is dat?
<trijntje> kevin_: ah, er staat een sleuteltje bij de Acer parititie omdat je die aangekoppeld hebt. Als je die ontkoppeld zal je zien dat het sleuteltje weg gaat
<trijntje> btw, welke versie van windows heb je?
<kevin_> windows 7
<kevin_> maar dat is mn interne drive
<alex--> nas = network attached storage
<kevin_> dan is ubuntu ook weg
<kevin_> als ik die eruit haal
<kevin_> alles staat op 1 schijf
<alex--> kevin_: wie zegt iets over je schijf eruit halen?
<kevin_> jij
<kevin_> onee
<kevin_> trijntje
<alex--> "partitie die je aangekoppeld hebt"
<kevin_> o w8 laat maar
<alex--> geen schijfd
<kevin_> snap het al
<trijntje> kevin_: nee, ontkoppelen is unmounten, niet fysiek uit de kast trekken ;)
<kevin_> ik moet nog wennen aan dat mounten enzo
<trijntje> rechtermuiknop op het icoontje, -> veilig verwijderen/ontkoppelen
<kevin_> gedaan
<alex--> kevin_: heb je windows eerder geinstalleerd of ubuntu eerder geinstalleerd?
<kevin_> eerder
<kevin_> toen ubuntu
<kevin_> alles werkte goed
<kevin_> ubuntu upgegrade
<kevin_> alles werkte prima
<kevin_> ik verwijder alle ubuntu partities
<alex--> tot ... ?
<kevin_> grub rescue
<kevin_> ik herstel mn win7 opstarten
<kevin_> unknown fileformat ntfs
<trijntje> kevin_: ik moet nu ff eten, ik ben zo weer terug. Het lijkt er nu op dat het een probleem met windows is, dus ik weet niet helemaal hoe we dat op moeten lossen
<kevin_> ik installeer ubuntu weer
<kevin_> raar probleem met de toetsen
<kevin_> ik installeer hem weer
<kevin_> ubuntu 10.04 werkt prima maar als ik windows wil opstarten krijg ik een flikkerend -
<kevin_> ik upgrade hem
<kevin_> hetzelfde
<kevin_> ik verander dingen in de cfg
<kevin_> hetzelfde
<alex--> sinds wanneer is het gebeurd?
<kevin_> vannochtend 10 uur besloot ik he te verwijderen
<kevin_> en sinds dien ben ik bezig
<kevin_> daarvoor werkte windows nog prima'
<alex--> he?
<alex--> wat verwijderde je dan?
<alex--> hem?
<kevin_> de partieties met ubuntu erop
<kevin_> want ik kon nergens vinden hoe je hem moet uninstallen
<kevin_> brb ik meot de hond uitlaten
<kevin_> ik ben terug
<trijntje> hmm, nu is kevin weg. Hij had een raar probleem
<lg188> hey
<lg188> mijn cache van firefox is 200mb groot
<lg188> ma ik kan die precies niet clearen
<lg188> en ik heb schrik om die manual te verwijderen
<alex--> cache?
<Idroy_> kan dat niet ergens in firefox gewoon?
<Idroy_> tools-> clear recent history
<Idroy_> en dan kan je op het driehoekje drukken waar details naast staat
<Idroy_> en dan kan je alles uitvinken behalve cache
<Cees> 22:35 < Oer> Cees op Oneiric :-) ==> ja! Met linux-kernel 3.0.0. :)
<alex--> Vraagje: kan ik de samba configuratie herladen zonder de stream te onderbreken?
<alex--> Best raar, voor een VPS vind ik webmin wel prettig, maar voor een NAS thuis niet
<hansw> alex--, vermoedelijk zal samba wachten tot de stream klaar is of echt keihard de boel afbreken
<alex--> Is er een mogelijkheid om in windows of in ubuntu automatisch samba gedeelde mappen te herkenenn?
<alex--> herkennen *
<hansw> hoe bedoel je met herkennen?
<alex--> nja ik moet in windows nu klikken op Netwerkverbinding aanmaken
<alex--> dan het IP adres opgeven van me nas, er een schijfletter aan koppelen, zeggen welke map ik wil
<alex--> en dan op voltooien klikken
<alex--> is er geen mogelijkheid om gewoon te kijken wat er in het netwerk zit?
<RawChid> Ja, dat kan
<alex--> Hoe?
<alex--> Welk control panel raden jullie aan voor een nas?
<RawChid> Ooit gekeken bij Places -> Network alex--?
<hansw> alex--, je kunt samba laten announcen op de hosts die links opnemen (bijvoorbeeld via /etc/fstab)
<alex--> announcen?
<hansw> en samba zelf even voorzien van een announce met een ipnummer of een range
<alex--> RawChid: ja, staat alleen: Windows netwerk
<hansw> de config dus
<hansw> alex, http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=samba+announce+share&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<hansw> vermoedelijk komt het dan als een extra schijf op je desktop of je filebrowser
<RawChid> alex--, via daar kun je meestal doorklikken naar samba shares op je netwerk...
<alex--> K zal zo eens kijken
<alex--> zit nu niet op een ubuntu pc
<alex--> Zijn er ook andere control panels dan webmin?
<Oer> mooie manual > http://www.scribd.com/doc/59574695/Step-By-Step-Guide-Ubuntu-11-04-Natty-Server-Installation-and-Administration
<Oer> ispconfig3 > http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-10.10-maverick-meerkat-ispconfig-3
<hansw> Oer, de eerste 2 van die laatste link is alleen linux install
<hansw> kun je beter gewoon zeggen, run the installer and select web/db server when they ask you
<Oer> ah ja ik zie het
<Oer> de index zag er wel goe uit ..
<hansw> ok, pagina 5 heeft wat grappige dingen, maar om dat nu een isp related manual te noemen :-)
<hansw> een isp wil iets dat upgradable is via apt, niet via downloads
<hansw> Afterwards you can access ISPConfig 3 under http://server1.example.com:8080/
<hansw> zucht
<hansw> doe dan een eigen ssl cert
<Oer> gggaub
<hansw> ?
<Oer> gebruik geen google alst u blieft
<hansw> alex--, maar heb je al eens gegoogled naar een alternatief voor webmin?
<alex--> Niet voor webmin
<alex--> Die zijn er niet
<hansw> ow?
<hansw> je hebt dus niet gezocht?
<hansw> 1, Webmin Alternative - Ubuntu Forums
<hansw> 2. linux - What is a good alternative to webmin for dedicated server ...
<hansw> 3. 3 Free Alternatives to cPanel
<hansw> 4 Webmin Alternatives and Similar Software
<hansw> ik zou eens googlen
<hansw> of bingen als je dat liever doet
<hansw> of yahooen
<hansw> .....
<viezerd> welke functies zoek je precies in een webmin-alternatief ?
<alex--> Alles om me nas te beheren
<hansw> alex--, is het te zwaar?
<hansw> te ondoorgrondelijk? mis je iets?
<alex--> webmin?
<alex--> "Webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system."
<alex--> ik zoek een control panel voor me nas
<alex--> waarmee ik alles kan instellen
<alex--> met klik en klaar
<alex--> maar volgensmij bestaan er geen webmin alternatieven
<alex--> webmin = server beheer
<hansw> alex--, ga een zoeken s.v.p.
<hansw> op een zoekmachine
<alex--> hansw: al gedaan, ik kom alleenmaar webhosting-panels tegen
<hansw> alex, noem er eens een paar?
<alex--> webhosting panels?
<alex--> die zoek ik net niet
<alex--> maar heb wel hele lijst nu
<alex--> zentyal, cpanel, openpanel, kloxo, ispCP
<hansw> je kunt natuurlijk gedeeltes van die software gebruiken
<hansw> vaak zijn ze modulair
<hansw> maar een nas lijkt me niet zo lastig, 1 keer goed instellen, complete config downloaden voor backup
<hansw> en draaien maar
<alex--> nja heb liever klikken
<alex--> ipv ssh
<Oer> dan maak je een starter aan op je bureaublad.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-16
<LEDfan> Hi iemand al gehad dat zjin systeem in low graphics mode runned bij het opstarten?
<LEDfan> apt-get install gdm
<LEDfan> Dit heeft precies opgelost.
<LEDfan> apt-get install gdm
<LEDfan> Ai, nu blijft men laptop hangen op een scherm met een muis...
<LEDfan> Ach dat wordt een nieuwe installatie.
<avanti> Hallo, ik ben administrator, en ik krijg de melding dat ik geen root privileges heb om een printer driver te installeren. Wat kan ik er aan doen?r
<BjornW> avanti: dmv v/h commando sudo kun je tijdelijk root worden en daarmee je driver installeren
<avanti> en hoe doe ik het precies?
<avanti> wil je me precies uitleggen hoe ik het moet doen?
<LEDfan> sudo commando
<LEDfan> Of als je volledige root wordt sudo su. (Sorry BjornW :Pà
<LEDfan> *)
<LEDfan> En met volledige root bedoel ik dat je gedurende heeld die terminal sessie root bent.
<BjornW> maar als je nog niet zo handig bent met Linux is het beter om dit op een per commando basis te doen
<avanti> ok, het gaat me te snel. Ik open het terminal venster en dan...?
<LEDfan> sudo su
<LEDfan> Dan voer je onzichtbaar je passwoord in. En dan druk je enter.
<LEDfan> Dan voer je het commando in wat je wilde doen.
<avanti> en waar haal ik het commando uit? ik heb wel een auto run bestand gedownload en uitgepakt, maar welke naam moet ik in het terminalvenster invoeren?
<LEDfan> bedoel je een .deb besand of een .sh bestand?
<avanti> sh bestand. Alk ik op "weergeven" druk krijg ik #! /bin/sh BASE=`dirname "$0"` exec sh "$BASE/Linux/install.sh". Als ik $BASE/Linux/install.sh invoer krijg ik de melding dat het bestand niet betaat.
<LEDfan> Lukt het?
<JanC> LEDfan: je bedoelt "sudo -i" ipv "sudo su"...
<LEDfan> Ah JanC waarom precies? ik gebruik altijd sudo su.
<JanC> zie sudoers(5)
<LEDfan> Euh wat bedoel je?
<JanC> eh, je gebruikt de command line maar je hebt nog nooit over man gehoord?  ;)
<JanC> "man 5 sudoers"
<LEDfan> Mmm. Het heeft dus te maken met wie welke command mag uitvoeren. :P
<JanC> nee
<JanC> het heeft te maken met hoe het environment opgekuist wordt
<LEDfan> http://linux.die.net/man/5/sudoers Eerste hit in google als je man 5 sudoers intypt. :P
<JanC> er is ook manpages.ubuntu.com, of gewoon de command line uiteraard...
<OerHeks> LEDfan, dat slaat op een gewone linux, ubuntu werkt anders, root account is uitgeschakeld.
<LEDfan> OerHeks: tnx.
<OerHeks> *daarom ook populair.
<LEDfan> Man is zoals ik dacht gewoon de manuel?
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> of manual
<LEDfan> Aaaaaah, ik bedoelde manueal. :P
<LEDfan> *manual, pff wat heb ik vandaag?
<LEDfan> Kan je eigenlijk een SFTP verbinding maken in nautilus? Het staat niet tussen de opties, en als ik gewoon 22 als poort neem werkt het niet. In filezilal weL.
<LEDfan> Ik heb het gevonden, ik moest SSH nemen........
<Maikel> LEDfan: ja
<Maikel> ik doe het vaker
<PleXuS> hier iemand nog wakker? :)
<OerHeks> weini
<OerHeks> +g
<OerHeks> over 6 uurtjes komt er pas weer leven in hier.
<PleXuS> lol
<OerHeks> Wat wilt u nog meer weten?
<PleXuS> hoe ik flac id tag kan uitlezen op linux
<OerHeks> puddletag of easytag kan dat dacht ik wel
<OerHeks> er is ook een commandline tool, lltag > http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/lltag.1.html
<PleXuS> aah lltag
<PleXuS> zou dat ook niet met id3 gaan ?
<PleXuS> of is dat fout?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-17
<OerHeks> ja, dacht ik wel. ik gebruik zelf puddle.
<PleXuS> puddle is met gui zeker?
<PleXuS> niet zo command line based?
<PleXuS> id3 leest het niet uit men flac merk ik
<JanC> FLAC met id3-achtige tags zijn antiek dus
<PleXuS> mja lijkt me ook fout :)
<JanC> het originele FLAC containerformaat gebruikte iets wat zo dicht als mogelijk bij ID3 zat omdat dat tijd bespaarde voor de auteur
<JanC> later is FLAC onderdeel geworden van Xiph, en sindsdien gebruiken ze een Ogg container, met Ogg metadata
<PleXuS> met nog altijd de .flac extensie? :/
<JanC> why not?
<JanC> okee, dus is blijkbaar al sinds 2004 dat .flac een Ogg container gebruikt  ;)
<PleXuS> lol
<JanC> of kan gebruiken
<PleXuS> hmm metaflac leest het wel uit :)
<JanC> geen idee wanneer het default werd
<JanC> gstreamer en mutagen en zo zullen het ook wel kunnen lezen
<JanC> anyway, wat veel mensen vergeten: FLAC is de meest succesvolle open codec ooit
<PleXuS> bwa succesvol is veel gezegd :)
<JanC> voor lossless audio wordt het meer gebruikt dan de concurrentie van Microsoft, Apple en een reeks concurrenten samen...
<PleXuS> MP3 is nog steeds niet van de baan geveegd :)
<JanC> MP3 is uiteraard niet lossless
<PleXuS> mja FLAC is ook beste
<PleXuS> op lossless gebied :)
<JanC> er zijn ondertussen lossless codecs die beter zijn dan FLAC
<PleXuS> MP3 320kbps vs FLAC hoort geen één mens een verschil ze bij normaal playback :P
<JanC> maar niemand gaat overstappen voor paar % beter
<JanC> FLAC doet wel iets meer dan dat
<PleXuS> FLAC is enkel beter bij naproccessing
<PleXuS> de rest is het niet de moeite
<JanC> als je je audiosporen nog moet mixen wil je meer dan CD audio-kwaliteit...
<PleXuS> dat is niet meer dan CD audio :P
<JanC> en verder is er ook muziek die MP3 320 kbit/s totaal niet overleeft
<PleXuS> de afgesneden frequenties zijn gewoon nog aanwezig :)
<PleXuS> 320kbits VBR no beatable in normal playback ;)
<PleXuS> bij elke soort
<PleXuS> bij Stereo playback
<PleXuS> genoeg testen gedaan ;)
<JanC> PleXuS: tenzij je muziek een bad corner van de MP3 encoder triggert
<PleXuS> lol
<JanC> en verder is er ook altijd de band limiting uiteraard
<PleXuS> een mens kan niet meer horen dan het normaal freq bereik ze
<PleXuS> denk dat sommigen mensen denken dat ze ubermensen zijn zoals hitler ook dacht ;-)
<JanC> MP3 snijdt veel meer af dan wat je kan horen
<JanC> alles boven 15 kHz of zo (of was het boven 12 kHz?)
<PleXuS> en denk je dat daar al niet op getweaked is ;)
<JanC> en dat is redelijk hoorbaar voor jonge mensen die niet te veel in een disco gestaan hebben  ;)
<PleXuS> JanC, ik dus ;)
<PleXuS> mijn gehoor is nog prima ze :P
<JanC> FLAC kan 24bit/96kHz aan
<PleXuS> tuurlijk maar daarover heb ik het niet
<JanC> en vooral die 24-it is handig als je nog moet namixen
<JanC> -bit
<PleXuS> bij normaal Stereo playback is MP3 voldoende
<PleXuS> buiten voor nabewerking zoals ik al eerder zij :p
<JanC> als je slechte oortjes hebt ja, à la iPod standaard ;)
<PleXuS> ik heb dat speelgoed niet :P
<PleXuS> wil ik ook niet
<PleXuS> zelfs MP3 word gebruikt om te mixen ;)
<PleXuS> ik dacht zo prof DJ ding aan te schaffen maar heb het maar niet gedaan :D
<PleXuS> wegens financieel redenen
<PleXuS> Pre Producing daarvoor is FLAC ideaal voor maar voor de gewone mens meer plaats verlies dan voor wat het goed is :)
<JanC> en verder kan een mens wel degelijk het verschil horen tussen een toon van 15 kHz waarvan de boventonen afgeknipt zijn of niet, zelfs al kan je die boventonen op zichzelf niet horen
<PleXuS> 15kHz is theoretisch
<JanC> 15 kHz was een voorbeeld
<PleXuS> ik en andere personene hebben dat uitvoerig getest.. zonder nabewerking hoor je niks verschil
<PleXuS> vanaf MP3 320 VBR
<PleXuS> daaronder hoor je het wel
<PleXuS> bij de hit hats
<PleXuS> heel hoge tonen wat jij wil zeggen ;)
<PleXuS> worden ze precies meer ruizig :)
<PleXuS> krijg je wat flanger effect
<JanC> 15.5/15.8 kHz is dus het max. voor MP3 blijkbaar
<JanC> en verder blijven er uiteraard artifacten, zoals bij elke lossy codec
<PleXuS> geen last van
<PleXuS> meeste mensen horen ook maar tot 14khz
<PleXuS> enkel een perfect wezen in zeer weinige gevallen kunnen tot 20khz maar is zeer uitzonderlijk lees ik :P
<PleXuS> ubermens verhaal dus :P
<JanC> jonge kinderen horen tot > 20 kHz
<JanC> wat oudere mensen horen hangt van omgevingsfactoren af
<PleXuS> mja maakt niet uit
<PleXuS> MP3 320kbps is prima
<JanC> het is acceptabel
<PleXuS> lol
<JanC> maar Ogg Vorbis is even goed aan veel lagere bitrates
<PleXuS> in onze test evengoed
<PleXuS> + perfectie in muziek is maar saai :P
<PleXuS> men gebruikte vroeger ook LP's en nu nog voor dat speciaal lossy geluid :)
<PleXuS> sommige bootsen die effecten zelfs na :p
<JanC> en de nieuwe Xiph codec zal even goed zijn als MP3 320kbit/s aan 120 kbit/s of zo
<JanC> ow, wait, Opus is officieel nu blijkbaar: http://jmspeex.livejournal.com/10981.html
<PleXuS> zal niet gemakkelijk zijn om MP3 / FLAC en andere omver te duwen
<PleXuS> aangezien deze overal supported zijn
<JanC> PleXuS, hint: Opus is ontwikkeld door Xiph & *Skype*  ;)
<JanC> dus voor live audio wordt het vermoedelijk wel erg populair  ;)
<PleXuS> Skype bah
<PleXuS> die brol
<PleXuS> het is niet omdat het in skype zit dat het populair word
<JanC> Skype encoding wordt enkel gebruikt voor héél lage bitrates
<JanC> wel, Skype is populair, dus...
<PleXuS> jah voor zijn toepassing
<PleXuS> meer niet :P
<PleXuS> MP3 zie ik nog overal staan FLAC al minder
<PleXuS> en de rest een pak minder
<PleXuS> meest gebruikte op internet is nog steeds MP3
<JanC> ik verwacht dat de meeste open source chat clients ook overstappen op Opus
<PleXuS> hoe je het draait of keerd :P
<PleXuS> en simpelste reden is men heeft allemaal aparaten die MP3 prima afspelen en de nieuwe codecs niet
<JanC> en ik zie het ook wel gebruikt worden voor on-line radio/video en zo
<PleXuS> en de meeste zijn tevreden met MP3
<PleXuS> JanC, DAB+ standaard ligt al een tijdje vast ;)
<PleXuS> dacht dat die met AAC werkten nu
<JanC> AAC is vergelijkbaar met de originele Vorbis encoder (recente Vorbis encoders doen beter...)
<PleXuS> het alternatief voor de FM
<JanC> dit is nog eens een stuk beter  ;)
<PleXuS> mja
<PleXuS> mss binnen 10j als het zijn ding doet word het iets ja :P
<PleXuS> maar nooit van in het begin ze
<JanC> voor on-line muziek moet ik je overigens gelijk geven: mp3 is gewoon de lowest common denominator
<PleXuS> achja
<JanC> maar voor toepassingen die niet afhankelijk zijn van oude hardware is Opus echt wel revolutionair, en heeft open source alle closed codec research totaal vernederd
<PleXuS> ik ben ook deels op FLAC gegaan maar uiteindelijk merk ik niet veel verschil dus waarom zoveel plaats verspillen? ik maak geen muziek dus who cares :)
<JanC> en dat voor wat grotendeels het werk van één man is
<JanC> terwijl bedrijven en commerciële labs daar met heelder teams naar zochten
<PleXuS> is daar iets mis mee? :P
<JanC> integendeel  ☺
<PleXuS> open source word ook gefinancierd door commerciële bedrijven tegenwoordig
<PleXuS> dus tja
<JanC> eigenlijk zocht hij een manier om diverse patenten te omzeilen, bleek dat z'n "omzeiling" een lowere latency en betere compressie had  :p
<PleXuS> zo open zou ik dat allemaal weer niet noemen :P
<PleXuS> vroeger was het meer indrukwekkender de opensource wereld :)
<JanC> dit heeft ie in z'n vrije tijd gedaan vziw
<JanC> van 2007 tot 2011 toch, in 2011 heeft Mozilla hem aangenomen
<JanC> om aan de standaardisatie binnen het IETF en zo te werken
<PleXuS> knap
<JanC> en om video codec research te doen (dus niet deze codec)
<PleXuS> maar hij zal er ook wel rijker van worden ;)
<JanC> wel, ik gok dat hij bij Apple of MS meer kon verdienen
<JanC> of bij Google
<PleXuS> wat nog niet is kan nog komen ;)
<PleXuS> nuja nu zijn we ontspoord :D
<lord4163> mogguh
<JapyDooge> http://tweakers.net/nieuws/83182/valve-kondigt-steam-en-left-4-dead-2-port-naar-linux-aan.html
<problemeninstall> Is er iemand?
<Maikel> ja
<problemeninstall> waar kan ik ergens terecht voor vragen over de installatie?
<JapyDooge> !vraag
<MwanzoBot> Vraag niet of u mag vragen, en vraag niet of iemand ergens verstand van heeft. Stel gewoon direct (op 1 regel) uw vraag zodat iedereen het gemakkelijk kan volgen. Als iemand kan helpen zal deze wel antwoorden.
<JapyDooge> :)
<problemeninstall> Oke ;). Ik wil op mijn laptop Ubuntu gaan installeren. Dit eerst geprobeerd via de CD, maar na het kiezen van 'installeren' krijg ik wel het scherm met de 5 puntjes, maar na enige tijd stopt dit laden en dat hoor ik ook aan de laptop. Daarna geprobeerd met de USB, maar daar hetzelfde probleem. CD en USB zijn allebei op fouten gecontroleerd.
<szal> welke CD? live of alternate?
<szal> een paar systeemspecs, aub
<problemeninstall> Desktop CD, kan dat?
<szal> desktop = livesysteem
<problemeninstall> Windows Vista SP2, 1gb RAM, 100gb /:C
<szal> klopt voor de meeste systemen, maar in enkele gevallen is het mogelijk dat die het niet doet.. dan neem je de alternate CD
<szal> 1 GB RAM.. een beetje weinig, maar moet eigenlijk doen
<problemeninstall> Ja is heel weinig, maar moet wel kunnen eigenlijk?
<Maikel> xfce :)
<Maikel> unity gaat volgens mij niet echt werken
<JapyDooge> Unity gaat traag werken of helemaal niet idd, ik zou naar Xubuntu kijken dan :)
<JapyDooge> is Ubuntu met XFCE als desktop omgeving
<JapyDooge> minder zwaar
<Maikel> knal er geen X op :)
<problemeninstall> Dus Xubuntu proberen via een CD
<JapyDooge> dat zou ik aanraden ja :)
<problemeninstall> okay, thanks iedereen!
<JapyDooge> succes problemeninstall :)
<installatiefail> Nou, zelfs Xubuntu is niet gelukt :(
<installatiefail> Als ik Ubuntu eerst wil uitproberen zonder te intalleren, dan blijft in het scherm steeds Ubuntu staan met 5 gekleurde bolletjes. Hoort dit en moet ik ff wachten?
<Luckiboy> Na hoe lang sluit je af? Want je moet wel even wachten idd
<installatiefail> Minuut of 5. Computer is flink aan het laden en dat stopt dan ineens en de bolletjes veranderen niet meer van kleur.
<khildin> op wat voor hardware probeer je te installeren? (cpu/geheugen)
<khildin> als je die bolletjes ziet en je drukt 1 keer op escape... zie je dan foutmeldingen voorbijkomen?
<installatiefail> Na het drukken op ESC gebeurt er niks
<installatiefail> Nog steeds niks veranderd. Zal wel niet kunnen met mijn geweldige laptop ;-)
<khildin> wat voor processor zit er in en hoeveel geheugen heeft die laptop?
<khildin> probeer anders de xubuntu of lubuntu versie. (even andere ISO downloaden en op cd branden) die versies draaien met oudere CPU en minder geheugen beter....
<JapyDooge> 12:31 <problemeninstall> Windows Vista SP2, 1gb RAM, 100gb /:C
<JapyDooge> @ khildin
<khildin> als het een 'vista capable' lappie is met 1GB geheugen dan moet ubuntu makkelijk kunnen
<installatiefail> @khildin draait inderdaad nu Vista op
<installatiefail> Dus Ubuntu zou gewoon moet kunnen. Hmm...
<installatiefail> Waar kan het dan aan liggen? CD bevat geen fouten en ook via de USB lukte het niet.
<JapyDooge> mogelijk de videochipset die niet gesupported is ofzo, er zijn wat modellen tussen waar Ubuntu raar mee doet
<installatiefail> En dan ook met Xubuntu?
<OerHeks> idd Japy, welke videokaart zit erin? mogenlijk is er een boot command
<installatiefail> Videokaart: ATI RADEON XPRESS 200M
<installatiefail> geheugen 318MB
<installatiefail> Iemand een idee of het dan daar aan kan liggen?
<OerHeks> Die ati zou dacht ik gewoon moeten werken met de standaard driver. ik weet niet of je tot het punt komt, om opstart opties te kiezen, onderaan, kies daar no-acpi en kies live mode
<installatiefail> Ik kan t/m het menu
<installatiefail> met Ubuntu uitproberen, Ubuntu installeren etc.
<installatiefail> Dan kan ik bij Overige Opties (F6) acpi=off aanvinken
<OerHeks> juist, die optie. ik heb verder lopen zoeken, de 'nomodeset' zal wel niet werken.
<OerHeks> test ACPI=off in live mode.
<installatiefail> Dus zonder te installeren ?
<installatiefail> Moet ik acpi=off aanvinken en dan Ubuntu (met CD) gaan installeren?
<OerHeks> nee, acpi off en dan live proberen.
<OerHeks> (was even bezig met een kledingkast aan het timmeren)
<installatiefail> Geen probleem ;)
<installatiefail> Hoe moet live proberen :p
<OerHeks> .. erop klikken?
<installatiefail> Oh, dus de bovenste optie
<installatiefail> Ubuntu uitproberen zonder te installeren?
<StefandeVries> ja.
<OerHeks> als dit werkt, dan is het nog niet oke, geen acpi (powermanagment functies) maar dan zijn we wel een stap verder
<installatiefail> dan krijg ik een zwart scherm en linksboven knippert het
<OerHeks> rustig wachtten, de live mode moet heel veel detecteren
<installatiefail> Klopt het dat je krijgt: udevd: timeout: killing
<OerHeks> hmm welke laptop is het?
<installatiefail> Packard Bell
<installatiefail> EasyNote\
<installatiefail> Ik krijg nu een nieuw scherm met: UBUNTU 12.04 en vier bolletjes
<installatiefail> Als ik een oudere versie van Ubuntu erop zet (met USB), dan kan ik wel Ubuntu bekijken zonder installeren
<installiefail> Als je Ubuntu wilt proberen via de Cd, hoelang duurt dat laden dan normaal gezien?
<Maikel>  5 min?
<installiefail> Hmm, okay. Duurt nu meer dan 10 minuten al.
<installiefail> Als ik een oudere versie (via USB) probeer, dan lukt het wel? Waarom een oudere wel.
<Maikel> ?
<Maikel> weet ik niet
<Maikel> tiss ubuntu
<Maikel> geen verstand van ;)
<installiefail> haha ;0
<installiefail> Kan het kwaad om een oudere versie te installeren ?
<Maikel> ja
<Maikel> sec. bugs
<UndiFineD> maar, met een oudere versie kun je wel upgraden naar een nieuwere versie
<UndiFineD> het kost wat meer tijd, afhankelijk hoe ver je terug gaat
<installiefail> 11.10 staat op de USB
<Maikel> ja
<UndiFineD> nou, als je die werkend geinstalleerd krijgt is het niet moeilijk te upgraden
<Maikel> ik ken de versienr's niet van ubuntu
<UndiFineD> wel interesant om te weten waarom een nieuwere versie fout gaat
<installiefail> ja die blijft hangen. Zowel de CD als de USB.
<installiefail> De vorige versie is zonder problemen geïnstalleerd.
<Maikel> ;3~dan dist upgrate
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-18
<marc_> ik heb net een dvd gebrand met mn dvdspeler, maar nu ik hem op mijn pc wil bekijken zegt ubuntu dat er niets op staat. Als ik hem met mn dvdspeler bekijk staan de bestanden er duidelijk op, maar ubuntu zegt: lege schijf. Is er een programma/manier om alsnog die bestanden op mijn pc te krijgen?
<exalt> hey ik heb een probleem met een laptop, het betreft een vaio VGN-SZ71MN
<exalt> http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=4432
<exalt> dit zie ik wanneer ik de live usb erin doe
<exalt> De unetbootin bootmanager wordt wel goed weergegeven
<exalt> en ook de muis is gewoon op het scherm
<MrChrisDruif> Problem?
<exalt> ff opnieuw voor MrChrisDruif
<exalt> ik heb een probleem met mijn laptop
<exalt> hey ik heb een probleem met een laptop, het betreft een vaio VGN-SZ71MN
<exalt> http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=4432
<exalt> De unetbootin bootmanager wordt wel goed weergegeven
<MrChrisDruif> Vaio's zijn de beste!
<exalt> dit zie ik wanneer ik de live usb erin doe
<MrChrisDruif> Mooi test scherm
<MrChrisDruif> Kan je goed contrast me testen denk ik zo
<MrChrisDruif> Met een live-cd kan je een zelf test doen van de cd, Volgens mij moet dat ook kunnen met een usb, heb je dat al geprobeerd?
<exalt> ja alles oke
<exalt> er staat ook nog een wat oudere versie van ubuntu op, hij is van mn ma. Maar het systeem loopt soms "vast" dat wil zeggen... de muis stopt met reageren en als je nog even wacht het toetsenbord ook.
<MrChrisDruif> Het gaat waarschijnlijk om Ubuntu 12.04 op de usb stick?
<exalt> #define DISKNAME  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS "Precise Pangolin" - Release amd64 #define TYPE  binary #define TYPEbinary  1 #define ARCH  amd64 #define ARCHamd64
<MrChrisDruif> En vermoedelijk kan de CPU 64 bit aan, aangezien je in ieder geval IETS op het scherm krijgt
<exalt> intel core 2 duo
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, die kan 64 bit inderdaad
<MrChrisDruif> Unetbootin heb je op Ubuntu gebruikt denk ik?
<exalt> windows
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm, nooit issues met unetbootin gehad op Windows
<exalt> denk dan ook niet dat het aan de usb ligt
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom zou dat niet kunnen?
<exalt> meer aan de compatibiliteit van mijn laptop aan unity
<exalt> waarom, omdat ik met dezelfde usb al eerder ubuntu heb geinstalleerd op ander systeem
<MrChrisDruif> Ach so
<exalt> frappant is dat met de keuze installeer ubuntu ipv probeer ubuntu zonder installatie het wel werkt
<MrChrisDruif> Soms heb je wel eens dat een installatie wel gewoon wil werken en een live sessie niet. Dan hoeft het niet een hele sessie op te bouwen, kan soms net het verschil zijn.
<MrChrisDruif> Maar het kan natuurlijk ook gewoon een hardware issue zijn
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zou het anders ook niet weten exalt
<CasW> Heb je internet tijdens de installatie? Bedraad?
<trijntje> kan ook door unetbootin komen, die doet wat rare dingen met de image, bijv dat eigen scherm toevoegen
<Maikel> unetbootin is relaxt
<exalt> het werkt nu denkik ... even kijken of de muis aan blijft :P
<adubuntu> Ik wil twee PDFs opelkaar afdrukken met  "pdftk file1.pdf background file2.pdf output combinedfile.pdf". Gevonden op http://stackoverflow.com/questions/501723/overlay-one-pdf-or-ps-file-on-top-of-another
<adubuntu> ik weet echter niet precies hoe dat moet doen met de command line
<adubuntu> hoe gaat ik eerst na de juiste map
<Nagataka> cd mapnaam
<adubuntu> hoe vind ik de naam van de bovenste map nagataka
<adubuntu> cd home geeft : bestand of map bestaat niet
<Nagataka> je zit standaard al in de map /home/je_username
<Nagataka> dus bijvoorbeeld /home/adubuntu
<Nagataka> met pwd kun je zien in welke folder je zit
<adubuntu> ok duidelijk met pwd zit ik inderdaad in /home/username. Als naar onderliggende mappen wil moet ik dan nog voor de mapnaam een / plaatsen?
<Nagataka> met cd .. ga je 1 map omhoog.. met cd / ga je naar de root toe
<adubuntu> ok duidelijk. het is me gelukt om in de goede map te komen
<Nagataka> dan zul je nu waarschijnlijk sudo apt-get install pdftk moeten doen
<adubuntu> ik heb al via Ubuntu softwarecentrum PDFtk geinstalleerd dan hoeft sudo apt-get install pdftk toch niet meer?
<Nagataka> klopt helemaal. Dan heb je hem idd al
<adubuntu> het werkt. Hier ben ik ben al sinds ik vorig jaar met Ubuntu naar opzoek. Ik deed dit altijd met Bullzip (freeware) maar dat draait alleen onder windows
<Nagataka> Goed bezig! :)
<adubuntu> het is wel enigzins omslachtig op deze manier. Ik ben niet gewend om via terminal te werken. Misschien krijg ik er vanzelf meer handigheid in. Nagataka bedankt.
<Nagataka> Geen dank. Misschien is er wel een graphical interface voor
<Nagataka> http://pdftk4all.sourceforge.net/ hierzo
<JapyDooge> da´s een Windows tool Nagataka
<Nagataka> ik zie het idd.. mijn fout :)
<adubuntu> jammer
<Nagataka> Hier is wel een linux versie lijkt me: http://www.paehl.de/pdf/gui_pdftk.html
<JapyDooge> dat lijkt er idd meer op
<adubuntu> ga ff kijken
<CasW> Dit lijkt de officiële site te zijn? http://www.pdflabs.com/tools/pdftk-the-pdf-toolkit/
<OerHeks> pdftk 1.44 zit gewoon in softwarecentrum
<Nagataka> pdfchain.. werkt dat ook?
<Nagataka> volgens repo is dat de GUI voor pdftk
<JapyDooge> het ging over een GUI voor pdftk :)
<JapyDooge> klinkt goed Nagataka
<OerHeks> plus pdfchain ( de GUI )
<CasW> Jep, zit ook in het softwarecentrum :P
<adubuntu> dus voor de grapical interface voor pdftk moet ik pdfchain via softwarecentrum installeren. Begrijp ik het goed?
<CasW> Ja
<Nagataka> klopt helemaal
<adubuntu> pdfchain geinstalleerd en het werkt fantastisch. weer een windowsappilicatie die ik niet meer hoef te gebruiken. Kan nu bijna over naar single boot.
<OerHeks> :-)
<adubuntu> ik wil de grote van de partities van mijn harde schijf van 150 GB wijzigen. Ik heb een dualboot PC. Nu is crica 130 GB voor windows en 20 GB voor Ubuntu. Hoe pak ik dat aan? Met Gparted ?
<adubuntu> Een PDF gemaakt met de commandline met pdftk krijg ik wel uitgeprint maar een PDF gemaakt met de graphical interface PDF Chain lukt het printen niet. Hoe kan ik dit oplossen.
<GuidoTheKing> Can is install ubuntu on windows with a EXE File?
<Rimo> Hallo
<StefandeVries> Hoi Rimo \.
<Nagataka> Hallo Rimo
<psilo23> Hallo Rimo
<Nagataka> dpkg-reconfigure rimo
<psilo23> sudo apt-get purge Rimo
<Nagataka> Package `dimo' is not installed and no info is available.
<Nagataka>  :(
<psilo23> Nou, tijd voor een ivotje
<Nagataka> ivotje? :)
<psilo23> Ja, ik rol er nog eentje :P
<Nagataka> aaah =]
<Nagataka> lol.. ik probeer te bedenken waarom het een ivotje heet dan xD
<StefandeVries> Net als Ivo Niehe, als je z'n kop in de fik zet verschrompelt-ie.
<StefandeVries> Maar verplaats dit even naar #ubuntu-nl-offtopic als 't doorgaat. ;)
<Nagataka> haha dank voor de uitleg... genoeg info xD
<psilo23> Meer als opstelten, als hij zijn zin krijgt word het aan de deur gebracht, en als dank noem ik het al een hele tijd een ivotje
<psilo23> Die pas enzo ;)
<Nagataka> kan ik in xchat bij favo channels meerdere channels opgeven? Met een komma ofzo? :)
<StefandeVries> Nagataka: ja, precies zo. :)
<Nagataka> nvm. ik denk te moeilijk
<Nagataka> gewoon die puntjes er naast :)
<StefandeVries> Dan houden we politiek en offtopic in 't juiste kanaal.
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat kan ook met die knop.
<OerHeks> #ubuntu-nl,#ubuntu-nl-offtopic,#... etc
<psilo23> pfff er werd om uitleg gevraagd, ik houd me mond wel :P
<Nagataka> thnx OerHeks
<Nagataka> Haha sorry.. het is al laat (A) :P
<StefandeVries> psilo23: ik hang niet graag de overijverige op uit, maar nu moest ik even. :P
<FOAD> Help een mede-Ubuntu-er!  Luister even mee op radio.lichtsnel.nl!
<FOAD> Please. :D
<Jeeves_> laat em irc joinen :)
<FOAD> Ik ben die persoon.
<FOAD> Dus ik ben er al.
<StefandeVries> Hier is de stream, even plakken in VLC of Totem of.. http://lichtsnel.nl:1234/radio
<StefandeVries> :)
<rulus> Hmm. Ik denk dat mijn VPS out-of-memory is.. Kan niet meer inloggen via ssh precies. Thoughts om het toch nog te redden?
<rulus> Hij is niet helemaal offline, want ssh -v zegt: "debug1: Connection established.", maar blijft dan iets verder hangen
<rulus> Good. Nu wel offline dus :(
<rulus> argh
<OerHeks> :(
<rulus> hmm, of toch niet
<rulus> ik geraak er alleszins niet in..
<OerHeks> kan je niet in een beheer van je vps en herstart doen?
<rulus> helaas, 'k heb geen "beheer", enkel ssh
<rulus> en die werkt dus niet meer
<OerHeks> dat word fietsen ...
<rulus> tja, of de beheerder mailen, maar die is met vakantie deze week :(
<rulus> ik kan er zelf niet aan
<OerHeks> pech, dan ga je maar met mij tiepen.
<rulus> maar hij is nog niet helemaal dood, ik kan nog telnetten op poort 80
<rulus> maar daar kan ik niks mee vermoed ik
<JanC> rulus: je kan proberen een OOM te forceren of zo
<htpc> ello
<OerHeks> dag htpc
<ppine> vraagje, ik heb xbmc geinstalleerd op 1 hd met enkel de / (root) partitie, als ik nu live boot. alle directories verwijdert behalve /home en dan opnieuw installeer zonder de schijf te formateren, zal dan de /home compleet intact blijven?
<OerHeks> ja, dit doe je door /home niet formatteren aan te vinken als je handmatig kiest.
<ppine> maar /home is ook nu al geen aparte partitie.
<ppine> het is enkel een folder.
<ppine> in de / partitie
<OerHeks> ow, niet handig.
<OerHeks> of.. dit loopt bij mij ook zo, als ik gparted zie.,..
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-19
<arnie4you> hallo
<StefandeVries> :)
<arnie4you> ja stefan lol
<arnie4you> wil iemand me vertellen hoe ik ubuntu op usb stick zet
<trijntje> arnie4you: op windows of linux?
<arnie4you> draai nu win7
<trijntje> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieLiveUSB
<arnie4you> trijntje bedankt
<trijntje> hoewel, deze engelse site lijkt wat meer up to date:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From_Windows
<arnie4you> bedankt en tot kijk
<Nagataka> trijntje, .. Dit is trouwens ook een leuk tooltje. Gebruik ik hier veel http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<Nagataka> Pof windows, linux en cloning tools op een externe ssd schijf. Installatie van windows in minder dan 5 min :)
<lg188> halloa
<lg188> ik heb een server aant runnen
<lg188> en telkens als ik reboot moet ik mijn name-server (dhcp?) veranderen naar die van mjn router omdat die anders geen internet  krijgt
<Maikel> spannend
<Maikel> wat ga je er mee doen?
<lg188> hoe kan ik die automatische dat laten doen? zit met een doorverbinding via laptop
<Maikel> uhh het idee van een server is dat die nauwelijke reboot
<Maikel> een reboot is alleen nodig voro hardware replacement
<JapyDooge> lg188 ujj :)
<JapyDooge> heeft je machine een fixed ip?
<lg188> JapyDooge: oi!
<lg188> uhm geen niet dat ik weet effe kijke
<JapyDooge> ah
<JapyDooge> lg188: hij moet in /etc/resolv.conf
<JapyDooge> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-configure-dns-nameserver-ip-address/
 * lg188 kan server ook niet upgraden want dan valt die in kernel panic
<lg188> uhu dat doe ik altijd
<lg188> maar moet ik scriptje maken ofzo dervoor?
<JapyDooge> hmm
<JapyDooge> ah ja
<JapyDooge> dhcp overschrijft die ofc
<JapyDooge> lg188: als ranzige workaround kun je de file readonly maken ;)
<Maikel> uit devices slopen?
<Maikel> er zijn betere manierebn
<lg188> Maikel: zoals?
<Maikel> /etc/devices?
<Maikel> zelfstandig inrichten?
<lg188> ik heb geen idee hoe ik dat allemaal zou moeten klaar spelen?
<Maikel> ik laat je wat zien
<Maikel> 1 moment
<Maikel> in /etc/network/interfaces
<Maikel> kijk eens
<Maikel> ik heb het bijv zo gedefineerd
<Maikel> iface eth1 inet static address 82.94.220.112 netmask 255.255.255.0 network 82.94.220.0 broadcast 82.94.220.255 gateway 82.94.220.1
<Maikel> man devices
<Maikel> pardon, man interfaces
<viezerd> lg188: je hebt Ubuntu 12 he
<lg188> okay
<lg188> viezerd: ik probeer die te upgrade, maar ging 2x in kernel panic dan
<viezerd> ok
<lg188> ook is men beeldscherm niet tegoei ingesteld, maar als ik via grub doe negeert die precies wat ik vraag :/
<viezerd> maar je kan dhclient.conf aanpassen en dit erin opnemen: prepend domain-name-servers ip-adrs-router;
 * lg188 exuseert zich voor vlaams en moet gaan eten 
<lg188> excuseert*
<viezerd> smakelijk!
<lg188> en waar is dhclient.conf?
<lg188> bedankt :)
 * lg188 is abck
<lg188> back*
<lg188> JapyDooge: en hoe ist op Eve?
<JapyDooge> lg188: sorry was ff druk :) ja tof
<JapyDooge> we hebben een nieuwe C3 wormhole als trainingslocatie
 * lg188 heeft al lang niet meer gespeeld dus kan sommige termen niet herrineren
<JapyDooge> hehe ik merkte het ;)
<lg188> c3 is toch een graad van 1 to 10 van hoe veilig het is toch?
<lg188> uhm ja effe voor het mezelf dragelijker te maken, mijn scherm flikkert dat is toch door andere frequentie van VGA-invoer toch?
<lg188> is daar een manier voor om dat op te lossen?
<FOAD> CRT?
<lg188> FOAD: uhm ik heb een LCD scherm
<lg188> maar die server is nogal oud
 * lg188 ragequits die server is echt niet te redden xD
<JapyDooge> lol
<lg188> hardeschijf is kapot
<lg188> beeld werkt van geen kanten
<lg188> helft hardeschijven zijn kapot*
<JapyDooge> jammer is dat
<lg188> en ik kan hem toch niet permanent aan t internet hangen want we hebben er geen plaats voor op het moment
<lg188> ga hem toch houden voor later, teamspeak 3 server en apache werkt er wel goed op.
<lg188> ma ik ben door
<lg188> plaats maken open men pc
<lg188> doei!
<PleXuS> weet er toevallig iemand of er een linux alternatief is voor scan2pc zoals dit op windows bestaat voor men Samsung CLX kleuren multifunctional laser
<OerHeks> Standaard word simplescan meegeleverd. mijn samsung werkt OOTB, dus ik denk dat jouw scanner ook gaat werken.
<PleXuS> OerHeks, nog nooit van gehoord :O
<OerHeks> type in dash: simple en een scan applicatie komt naar voren, in 12.04
<PleXuS> mja dat is iets heel anders dan wat ik bedoel :)
<PleXuS> scan2pc kan ik vanop multifuncitonal gewoon scannen naar een locatie op de pc of netwerkschijf
<PleXuS> zonder iets te moeten doen op de pc
<PleXuS> maar heb dit nog nooit tegengekomen op linux :(
<PleXuS> of je moet netwerk toestel aanschaffen
<OerHeks> ah zo, naar een voorkeuze van gebruiker, zeg maar.
<PleXuS> jep
<PleXuS> maar je kan dat zo naar een netwerkschijf triggeren zeg maar :)
<PleXuS> had liever netwerk model gehad van dat toestel maar dat koste destijds 2x zoveel :)
<PleXuS> OerHeks, nu als zoiets als scan2pc niet bestaat op linux ook niet echt een probleem.. ik kan altijd scannen naar usb stick dan.. maar moest het bestaan zou het altijd handiger zijn
<OerHeks> wat is het volledige typenummer?
<PleXuS> Samsung CLX-3175
<PleXuS> OerHeks, Samsung CLX-3175
<PleXuS> :)
<Cees> voor "scan2pc" op mijn hp-officejet gebruik ik (helaas) een winxp virtualbox.
<PleXuS> doe ik momenteel ook nog.. maar wil er vanaf :) kost mij teveel geld en plaats
<PleXuS> op men SSD :)
<PleXuS> maar zal niet anders gaan dan via de usb poort van het toestel te werken dan
<OerHeks> hmm intressant antwoord > http://www.devhardware.com/forums/peripherals-72/using-a-samsung-clx-3170-clx-3175fn-scanner-via-network-in-ubuntu-263036.html
<PleXuS> fn is netwerk hé
<PleXuS> gaat over de CLX-3175FN dat is één met netwerk aansluiting :)
<OerHeks> ai
<PleXuS> CLX-3175 is zonder netwerk aansluiting en dus enkel usb poort :)
<PleXuS> maar heb ook al liggen zoeken vind niks er over
<OerHeks> Vervelend ja.
<PleXuS> idd maarja
<PleXuS> het iets dat te voorkomen is wel natuurlijk :)
<PleXuS> als je gewoon netwerk toestel aanschaft
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-20
<OerHeks> grinnik, Fedora ook aan de Unity > http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE0Mjc
<Skald_9_> hey
<Skald_9_> na de upgrade naar nieuwe ubuntu op m'n notebook lijkt m'n cinnemon desktop verdwenen
<trijntje> cinnemon op ubuntu?
<Skald_9_> unity, kde, gnome classic zijn nog beschikbaar bij het inloggen
<Skald_9_> ja
<trijntje> is cinnamon standaard beschikbaar in ubuntu? Ik zie het niet in het softwarecentrum staan
<Skald_9_> ik dacht het niet; misschien ligt het daar dan aan
<trijntje> dan zou ik proberen dezelfde stappen te volgen waarmee je vorige keer cinnamon geinstalleerd hebt. Geen idee of dat onder ubuntu kan werken
<Skald_9_> ja dat werkt dus
<Skald_9_> :)
<trijntje> disclaimer als ik iets nooit heb gedaan, macht der gewoonte :P
<OerHeks> gewone ubuntu upgrade cinnamon niet. dan moet je maar mint draaien.
<Skald_9_> hehe, en dat op een ubuntu-kanaal ;-)
<OerHeks> neuj, het is logisch dat de upgrade alle PPA's uitschakeld.
<Skald_9_> ja, maar zou het volledig verwijderd zijn met de upgrade of ergens gewoon uitgeschakeld ?
<OerHeks> uitgeschakeld en verwijderd.
<trijntje> als het goed alleen uitgeschakeld dacht ik :P
<OerHeks> ruige upgrade, met zoveel DE's ... werkt gnome classic nogsteeds?
<Skald_9_> ik zal het eens proberen
<Skald_9_> ja werkt nog steeds
<Skald_9_> al is er niet veel gnome meer aan gnome classic, toch niet gnome 2.x
<Skald_9_> sinds ik kde heb geinstalleerd krijg ik steeds het kubuntu logo bij het opstarten
<OerHeks> Dat kan, je kan de splash wel wijzigen.
<Skald_9_> is er een wezelijk verschil tussen kubuntu en ubuntu met kde ?
<OerHeks> op de speciale desktop applicaties na, nee.
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/129218/how-to-return-the-login-screen-to-the-default
<Skald_9_> bedankt
<OerHeks> volgens mij is het idd een optie geweest tijdens install, of de KDe splash getoond moet worden o.i.d.
<Skald_9_> kan ik me niet meer herinneren
<Skald_9_> het was een installatie via de terminal
<Skald_9_> maar bedankt voor de link
<OerHeks> askubuntu is fijn om te zoeken
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-15
<zhrat> hoi
<zhrat> iemand hier?
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<zhrat> zeg ik heb een probleem met een linux distributie maar niet ubuntu
<zhrat> slitaz
<Timo> Verhuis dan even naar #ubuntu-nl-offtopic of #slitaz, als dat bestaat.
<Timo> Er bestaat een #slitaz, verhuis daar maar heen, daar kunnen ze je beter helpen :)
<zhrat> thanks
<Brutus|> Hoi, even een vraagje. een van mijn Ubuntu machines komt niet voorbij de bootloader zonder tobo/muis. Er zit alleen geen beeldscherm/tobo/muis aan vast. iemand een idee hoe ik dit kan oplossen?
<Brutus|> naja, zonder PS/2 tobo
<Brutus|> ik moet op enter drukken anders blijft hij op het roze scherm hangen
<xatr0z> Brutus|: weird, normaal gesproken zou grub moeten booten
<OerHeks> Brutus|, tijdens installatie ?
<xatr0z> Brutus|: enige manier die ik me kan bedenken is een livedistro te booten vanaf cd/usb/pxe, en vanuit daar grub fixen dat ie automatisch boot na X secondes
<nizza> iemand hier een goede ervaring met VMware Workstation?
<exalt> ja ik heb een goede ervaring met VMware gehad namelijk dat ik werdt bevestigd om virtualbox te gebruiken
<MarcelMe> hallo allemaal
<MarcelMe> ik heb een vraagje betreffende ubuntu installatie
<MarcelMe> ik wil ubuntu naast windows 8 laten draaien, dus dat ik de keuze heb met welke in wil opstarten
<MarcelMe> welke versie van ubuntu moet ik dan installeren versie 12 of 13?
<OerHeks> naast windows 8, heb je een ouderwetse bios of een nieuwe UEFI bios?
<OerHeks> indien nieuwe, pak 13.04 > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<MarcelMe> wow hoe kom ik daar achter welke bios ik heb?
<OerHeks> geen idee, check de manual?
<MarcelMe> mijn pc is 2 jaar oud. kun je het daaruit ophalen welke ik dan zal hebben?
<MarcelMe> of kan ik dat makkelijk in de opdrachtpromp bekijken?
<OerHeks> Ik vermoed dat je dan een ouderwetse bios hebt. misschien is er wat te lezen als je boot in je bios? del/esc/F2 o.i.d.
<MarcelMe> is er soms een simpel programmaatje waarmee ik er daar achter kan komen?
<MarcelMe> want ik heb daar niet zo verstand van van die bios dingen
<OerHeks> Niet dat ik weet, misschien iemand die meeleest?
<OerHeks> of check de site van de fabrikant?
<MarcelMe> want ik had eerst wel de 12 gedownload, maar na het opstarten bleef hij maar zo lang op starten staan dat ik hem afgebroken heb. duurd de eerste opstart zo lang?
<Fermata> Als je eens draait:
<Fermata> [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "EFI boot on HDD" || echo "Legacy boot on HDD"
<Fermata> Inclusief alle haken en tekens, kom je erachter.
<MarcelMe> en dat moet ik doen in de opdractpromp?
<Fermata> Jep. :)
<OerHeks> In windows of ubuntu?
<MarcelMe> en die hele rij achter elkaar of zijn het 3 afzonderlijke acties?
<Fermata> Oh, hrm.
<Fermata> Je kunt natuurlijk nog niet in ubuntu booten.
<MarcelMe> in ubuntu bleef ie zo lang opstarten
<Fermata> Sorry.
<MarcelMe> nee dat kan ik nog niet idd
<MarcelMe> en ik wil dus zo en zo een optie behouden tijdens het opstarten dat ik de keuze blijf houden of ik ubuntu wil laten opstarten of windows
<MarcelMe> kan er iets mis gaan al ik gewoon verzie 13 installer.
<MarcelMe> en 2e vraagje... hoe lang duurd een eerste opstart van Ubuntu?
<Brutus|> xatr0z: beetje laat maar normaal zou hij inderaad moeten boeten
<Brutus|> is het niet mogelijk via SSH iets te regelen?
<Brutus|> het is niet tijdens installatie, hij draait al een paar maanden
<Brutus|> moet eigenlijk ook een distupgrade doen
<MarcelMe> ik zit tegelijk nog wat op wat forums te lezen. moet ik ook een viryualbox installeren?
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-16
<nizza> wat is dat UEFI bios?
<nizza> zit dat in elke nieuwe pc tegenwoordig?
<nizza> exalt: en heb je die gekocht ergens?
<nizza> OerHeks: of bedoel je een mac?
<stoeptegel> exalt: of weet je een goede plek om het te BitTorrent-ten?
<stoeptegel> OerHeks: en kun je met UEFI bios gewoon ubuntu installeren?
 * stoeptegel calls everyone back from their job
<exalt> hey stoeptegel, je weet dat er ook een offtopic kanaal is ?
<stoeptegel> nee
<exalt> typ maar eens: /join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<stoeptegel> ben ik teveel offtopic dan?
<exalt> nou ik weet niet wat je bedoeld met "exalt: en heb je die gekocht ergens?" dus wellicht is het offtopic
<JasperCoenraats> iemand die weet of je met password and keys ook je password voor bijv. "sudo su" kunt wijzigigen en hoe deze applictie verder werkt?
<JasperCoenraats> met app bedoel ik dus "password and keus"
<JasperCoenraats> keys
<exalt> Jasper, het spijt me maar ik begrijp er niets van.
<spekje> JasperCoenraats: passwd ?
<JasperCoenraats> hey, spekje
<JasperCoenraats> ja ik snap daar weinig van
<spekje> passwd <user> om precies te zijn als het niet om het wachtwoord gaat waarmee je bent ingelogd
<spekje> dan moet je er vanaf blijven :P
<JasperCoenraats> dat wilde ik net veranderen
<spekje> maar?
<spekje> passwd en dan wachtwoord opgeven
<JasperCoenraats> maar eigenlijk wil ik ook wel weten wat die rinegn zijn
<spekje> ringen?
<JasperCoenraats> keyring
<JasperCoenraats> ?
<JasperCoenraats> wat is dat
<JasperCoenraats> en wat doe je met pass en keys
<spekje> je bedoeld het geen waar al je wachtwoorden in worden opgeslagen?
<JasperCoenraats> ?
<JasperCoenraats> kan
<JasperCoenraats> passwords and keys
<JasperCoenraats> zo heet het
<JasperCoenraats> en dan kun je een keyring aanmaken
<JasperCoenraats> je kunt daarin 5 keuzes maken bij File, New
<JasperCoenraats> weet jij wat dat doet?
<spekje> niet direct eerlijk gezegd
<spekje> volgens mij iets met beveiliging nivo ofzo?
<JasperCoenraats> volgens mij heb ik wel met psswd mijn eigen pw veranderd
<JasperCoenraats> is dat ook voor 't inloggen?
<JasperCoenraats> I namely do hope so very wel
<JasperCoenraats> (ik hoop het namelijk wel) spekje
<spekje> test het :)
<hans> goede middag
<lordievader> Hallo hans
<hans> he lordie
<hans> alles goed, heb er nu maar weer ff ubuntu op gezet, kon niet in mijn sd van mijn telefoon komen
<RobHaz> Halo
<Luckiboy> Hallo RobHaz.
<RobHaz> Mogguh
<hans> hoi
<RobHaz> hoi hans
<hans> hier zijn we weer
<RobHaz> Oke
<hans> word steeds handiger met linux
<RobHaz> Mooi zo
<RobHaz> Gebruik je ubuntu?
<hans> heb nu weer ubuntu
<RobHaz> Wat had je dan?
<hans> kubuntu liet me niet toe om op mijn nmt of sd van mijn phone te werken
<hans> heb van alles geprobeerd
<hans> manjaro openSuSe in alle vormen
<RobHaz> Oke
 * RobHaz houd het bij debian
<RobHaz> !debian++
<stoeptegel> hoeveel van jullie gebruiken Xubuntu?
<hans> heb nu we ubuntu terug bij af
<RobHaz> stoeptegel: Ik niet
<RobHaz> stoeptegel: Ik gebruik ldebi
<hans> ga nu ff eten maken en douche see you all
<RobHaz> *:P*
<stoeptegel> RobHaz: is dat nogsteeds zo moeilijk, debian, met die DPKG wizards?
<RobHaz> Ik gebruik debian met lubuntu en soms xfce
<RobHaz> stoeptegel: Hoebedoel je dat?
<stoeptegel> het installeren
<RobHaz> heht enige dat ik gebruik is
<stoeptegel> was toen te moeilijk voor mij
<RobHaz> dpkg --add-architechture i386
<stoeptegel> ok
<RobHaz> voor installeren gewoon sudo apt-get install
<stoeptegel> maar das niet echt voor de eindgebruiker, is het. Is meer voor die ook de broncode lezen
<stoeptegel> sudo apt-get install debian-desktop?
<RobHaz> dan gewoon:
<RobHaz> sudo apt-get download
<RobHaz> daar download je het mee
<stoeptegel> ja het is wel een rolling release, wat mij interesseert
<stoeptegel> dus #sudo apt-get download && sudo apt-get install
<stoeptegel> zoiets?
<RobHaz> sudo apt-get download om het te downloaden en install om het te installeren
<stoeptegel> joh, en das dan eigenlijk net zo gemakkelijk als ubuntu, moet ik dat zo zien?
<RobHaz> stoeptegel: Ehhm ik zal het uitleggen
<RobHaz> ubuntu is debian gebaseerd
<RobHaz> Alleen ubuntu is een beetje:
<RobHaz> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-98qix25m0Ks/UMOK9WZm_6I/AAAAAAAAAMU/zMaTHT53oWs/s200/ubuntu_nongeek.png
<Luckiboy> Wat een onzin.
<Luckiboy> Ik kan genoeg geeken in Ubuntu.
<RobHaz> Luckiboy: Alles is al voor geinstalleerd
<lordievader> RobHaz: Ubuntu is ook prima voor geeks.
<RobHaz> Luckiboy: Ja het kan
<RobHaz> maar voor een beginner is ubuntu beter dan debina
<Luckiboy> Juist.
<RobHaz> *debian
<stoeptegel> dan vraag ik mij af of debian xfce beter doet dan xubuntu
<RobHaz> stoeptegel: Als je er mee over weg kan ja
<stoeptegel> want dat is wat ik wil gebruiken
<RobHaz> alleen je moet meer dingen instellen
<RobHaz> je moet sources.list aan passen ect
<stoeptegel> de look and feel is beter denk, bij ubuntu, met DE xfce.
<RobHaz> stoeptegel: Ja de look ja
<RobHaz> ben jij zo iemand die om de gui geeft>
<stoeptegel> ja, met als uitzondering rtorrent
<stoeptegel> dat lijkt mij dan wel weer leuk. Al is het moeilijk instelbaar
<RobHaz> Ga dan mint gebruiken man..
<stoeptegel> ja, maar de visie voor epo's als universe en main is s.l.e.c.h.t
<stoeptegel> repo's, sorry
<RobHaz> ga jij maar lekker met je gui spelen..
<Timo> RobHaz: Toon eens wat respect man.
<RobHaz> Timo: Doe ik
<Timo> Dan kwam je laatste bericht nogal rottig je strot uit ;-)
<Gotiniens> daarom hebben ze dus emoticons uitgevonden :)
<RobHaz> Timo: Of joun hersens zijn rottig?
<Luckiboy> Met het verkeerde been uit bed gestapt? (gokje)
<RobHaz> Nee, ben geen JanC
<Luckiboy> ...
<hans> zijn we weer lekker gegeten
<jemark> eet smakelijk
<Fermata> RobHaz: doe eens even normaal alsjeblieft.
<schoc> ok en nu?
<schoc> zijn er ook nederlanders hier?
<JanC> ik niet, maar er zijn er zeker wel
<OerHeks> U is verstaanbaar.
<schoc> ok dank, mijn vraag, ik heb ubuntu gedownload (2e keer) en ik kan er in werken, echter de laatste keer heb de pc hard moeten afsluiten. vervolgens kan ik ubuntu niet meer
<schoc> opstarten vanwege een melding over grub? wat te doen
<lordievader> schoc: Welke melding precies?
<schoc> ja goeie vraag, moment
<schoc> nou, misschien is het beter als ik exact de tekst er ga bij zoeken, maar het iets te maken met BASH en partities oid.
<lordievader> schoc: Klinkt in iedergeval niet goed.
<schoc> ubuntu is nu aan het opstarten op depc, ga eerst even kijken hoe het werkt en als ik na het afsluiten weer zo,n melding krijg zal ik me hier weer melden
<schoc> nee inderdaad, in ieder geval bedankt voor de reacties
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-17
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<hans> goede middag
<Luckiboy> Hoi hans.
<exalt> Hallo hans
<hans> hoi
<lordievader> Hey hans, exalt, Luckiboy
<hans> he lordie alles goed hier
<exalt> hoi lordievader
<lordievader> hans: Je client bezit autocomplete ;) (Als het een beetje een degelijke client is.)
<exalt> lordievader: kan jij mij vertellen hoe je aan je nick komt het lijkt me namelijk niet dat jij een zoon hebt die eruit ziet als de zanger van lordie?
<hans> mis ik wat
<lordievader> exalt: Zucht mensen denken altijd aan die band. Komt het niet vandaan. Ik ben opgegroeid met Star Wars :)
<hans> obi one
<lordievader> exalt: Woordspeling op Lord Vader.
<hans> was het niet dartvader
<hans> ok dus jij bent ook al zo oud
<lordievader> hans: One and the same.
<lordievader> hans: Valt best mee.
<hans> hier ook hoor
<hans> maar jong van geest hihhihi
<exalt> hans: hij heet lordievader niet lordievader, wanneer je "lord" typt en dan de tab toets indrukt krijg je semi-automatisch "lordievader"
<exalt> lordievader: oke je bent opgegroeid met star wars, ik ben een trekie dus ik begrijp het nog niet :P
<hans> misschien eens google
<lordievader> exalt: Ga de films kijken :)
<hans> ff een reboot
<hans> zijn we weeer
<lordievader> Welkom terug hans
<hans> thx
<OerHeks> Ik wil Xmir op mijn Kubuntu, kan dat?
<Timo> Nee.
<Timo> Althans, ik geloof van niet.
<lordievader> OerHeks: Ik geloof niet dat kwin er erg goed op draait.
<Timo> Xmir misschien nog wel, maar KDE is niet geschikt voor Mir.
<Luckiboy> Waarom niet?
<lordievader> Ondanks dat Mark zegt dat KDE prima op Mir draait...
<OerHeks> Ik lees er wel goede dingen over, dat het niet gecompileert word met GCC enzo.
<Timo> Ach, je kunt het proberen.
<OerHeks> LLVM's Clang compiler
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-18
<JasperCoenraats> weet iemand wat het pakket is voor een nederlandse spellingscontrole in libre office?
<JasperCoenraats> heb nu aspell , maar dat is ḿ niet
<lord4163> JasperCoenraats: Staat die er niet standaard in?
<JasperCoenraats> lord4163: geen idee, maar ik mijn hele zaakie opnieuw geïnstalleerd, met een fatsoenlijker partitieïndeling, enz
<JasperCoenraats> e.e.a. is nu alles in het Engels
<JasperCoenraats> maar spellingscontrôles dus niet
<lord4163> JasperCoenraats: Oh heb je hem in het Engels geinstalleerd?
<JasperCoenraats> yep
<JasperCoenraats> anders krijg je dat mensen gaan verwijzen naar functies die je eerst in het NL moet gaan vertalen
<lord4163> JasperCoenraats: Zoek in je Dash naar "taalondersteuning"
<JasperCoenraats> gnome
<lord4163> JasperCoenraats: Of language dan :D
<lord4163> JasperCoenraats: Ja ok dan in je systeem instellingen :-)
<lord4163> JasperCoenraats: GNOME Classic? Systeem>Beheer>Taalondersteuning
<JasperCoenraats> die is niet eens (helemaal) geïnstalleerd
<JasperCoenraats> doe ik nu dus, lord4163
<JasperCoenraats> language support
<JasperCoenraats> da's check (controle)?
<JasperCoenraats> dat ik niet allerlei programma's krijg die NL gaan praten?
<lord4163> Ja dan verander je alles
<JasperCoenraats> alles
<JasperCoenraats> ?
<JasperCoenraats> Ik wil enkel spelling
<lord4163> JasperCoenraats: Maar als het goed is staan die al in LibreOffice
<JasperCoenraats> ja staan, maar werken doen ze niet
<JasperCoenraats> lord4163: ik kan ze kiezen, maar als ie dan woorden als hjdn herkend als correct, dan is er iets niet goed
<lord4163> Heel vreemd
<lord4163> JasperCoenraats: Weet je zeker dat je die taal geselecteerd heb?
<JasperCoenraats> ja, vreemd genoeg doet hyphenation het nl wel
<JasperCoenraats> terwijl handmatig spellingscheck het niet doety
<JasperCoenraats> volgens mij is er idd iets met het selecteren van het nl.
<JasperCoenraats> na keer of 10 staat er nog geen vinkje voor
<JasperCoenraats> zou mijn laptop de vinkentering gekregen hebben? lord4163
<lord4163> JasperCoenraats: Nee geen idee :P
<JasperCoenraats> kom straks even terug. Ik ga eerst even herstarten e.d. Tot zo
<JasperCoenraats> lord4163: biw. Een directory deed het ineens niet, wegens hernoeming met een accent denk ik ()
<lord4163> Ok
<JasperCoenraats> daar stonden al mijn prive ocs
<JasperCoenraats> docs
<JasperCoenraats> maar goed, sp-check kent ie niet
<lord4163> JasperCoenraats: Heb je het pakket libreoffice-l10n-nl geinstalleerd staan?
<JasperCoenraats> ne
<JasperCoenraats> nee
<JasperCoenraats> wel weer met an het einde -gb en -za
<JasperCoenraats> nee, en-za almede en-gb, lord4163
<JasperCoenraats> za: zuidafrikaanz?
<lord4163> JasperCoenraats: ja
<JasperCoenraats> nu nl installeren
<JasperCoenraats> en de voor duits?
<JasperCoenraats> lord4163: wat is "libreoffice (office productivity suite (metapackage)", die zie je als selecteerd / zoekt op libreoffice-l10n-
<JasperCoenraats> en moet die genstalleerd blijven?
<lord4163> JasperCoenraats: Ja die moet geinstalleerd blijven
<JasperCoenraats> allles nu gedaan, geen check mogelijk
<JasperCoenraats> ik krijg geen taal geselcteerd
<JasperCoenraats> echt een ondin zo
<JasperCoenraats> geinig, het best beoordeelde goede-doelen-thema van firefox blijkt: de Amerikaanse vlag
<lord4163> JasperCoenraats: Hmmm dan weet ik het ook niet :(
<JasperCoenraats> ik ga zelf wel verder zoeken
<JasperCoenraats> bedankt
<JasperCoenraats> ws. wel verder gekomen, komtook wel af
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-19
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<JasperCoenraats> iemand enig idee wat Keyboard Input Method zou moeten doen?
<JasperCoenraats> Als ik het start, zegt ie Start KIM, en dan helemaal jniks
<JasperCoenraats> en ehh, ik wilde dus de dead keys aanzetten
<JasperCoenraats> iemand die toevallig weet hoe dat gaat?
<JasperCoenraats> bij " moet wel een spatie volgen, maar " en dan een o geeft niks, i.p.v. o-umlaut
<JasperCoenraats> idd met ^, en de andere diakrieten
<JasperCoenraats> pl. ping me
<Luckiboy> JasperCoenraats: Die applicatie is niet om je toetsenbordindeling te wijzigen.
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<JasperCoenraats> weet je wat het doet en weet je daarnaast mss hoe ik krijg wat ik wil (dead keys activeren)
<Luckiboy> Daarvoor moet je naar het instellingenpaneel gaan.
<Luckiboy> En dan Toetsenbordindeling, oid.
<JasperCoenraats> system settings
<JasperCoenraats> ietd deïnstalleren helpt
<JasperCoenraats> evolution account assistent
<JasperCoenraats> je zou er bijna creationist van worden
<JasperCoenraats> :)
<Gotiniens> ola, iemand hier recentelijk nog laptops gekocht met Ubuntu pre installed?
<Gotiniens> Eventuele algemene ervaringen met system76 zijn ook welkom
<jemark> Gotiniens: scheept deze naar NL?
<OerHeks> Ja ze leveren in NL, las ik ergens
<OerHeks> dit engels forum staat vol met system76 issues en solutions
<OerHeks> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=341
<Gotiniens> system76 levert naar nederland inderdaad, dat hebben ze niet altijd gedaan. Maar volgens mij leveren ze wel adapters met amerikaanse stekker. dat is niet handig natuurlijk
<Gotiniens> maar dat wil ik nog bevestigen
<Gotiniens> maar wil ik graag naar andere leveranciers kijken
<OerHeks> De power-supply accepteert 110 en 220 volt input en werkt daardoor met het Nederlandse elektrischiteitsnet. De kabel die van de power-supply naar het stopcontact gaat is wel een Amerikaanse en heeft een drie-polige stekker. Daar moet je een adapter voor aanschaffen
<OerHeks> http://www.tedvangeest.nl/bespreking-tutorial/system76-gazelle-professional-laptop/
<OerHeks>  De power-supply heeft echter een “Mickey Mouse” connector en mocht je zo’n kabel hebben liggen, dan kun je die ook gebruiken.
<OerHeks> dat scheelt dan wel weer
<Gotiniens> ah ok
<Gotiniens> die info wou ik ondermeer hebben :)
<Gotiniens> zon mickey mouse stekker heb ik wel liggen denk ik, anders kan je die nog wel aanschaffen
<OerHeks> hmm Er komt $262,68 verzendkosten bij voor Nederland (gaat via UPS worldwide).
<OerHeks> maar dat was in 2011 >> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/algemeen-42/goed-nieuws-voor-ons-system76-gaat-verkoop-in-nl-starten!/100/
<Gotiniens> hmmm
<Gotiniens> daar had ik nog niet naar gekeken :)
<Gotiniens> volgens mij gebruiken ze nu voor NL UPS express
<Gotiniens> die is wel goedkoop, die heb ik wel eens eerder meegemaakt
<OerHeks> of dit > http://blog.linuxshopper.com/new-asus-ultraportable-ubuntu-laptop/ via amazon.de
<OerHeks> ik vind system76 te duur.
<OerHeks> koop dan een windows bak, je kan als je de laptop kwijt wil, hem makkelijker verkoopen.
<Gotiniens> ik gebruik mijn hardware tot hij niet meer te verkopen is :)
<OerHeks> http://hettes.nl/ is er mee gestopt
<OerHeks> dit is een aardig lijstje >> http://www.nllgg.nl/linux/computers
<Gotiniens> OerHeks: de bedrijven die ik kende zijn allemaal gestopt, ook het bedrijf waar ik deze laptop heb gekocht
<OerHeks> bij dell maakt het niet uit geloof ik qua prijs, misschien zelfs duurderder
<Gotiniens> dell heeft niet alle modellen
<Gotiniens> op het moment volgens mij alleen de xps13
<OerHeks> Dat kan ja, vind ik ook erg duur.
<Gotiniens> system76 is idd 112 euro verzendkosten :/
<JanC> niet onlogisch, vanuit de VS...
<JanC> en verder zijn hun niet-goedkoopste kostprijzen een gevolg van schaal en service, gok ik
<JanC> Dell heeft Ubuntu pre-installed aan redelijke prijzen
<JanC> vb. hun developer ultrabook
<OerHeks>  $1549 .. uh oh Sorry, but this item is no longer available for purchase online. Please contact bla bla
<Gotiniens> voor de XPS developer ultrabook inderdaad :(
<OerHeks> magazijnen puilen uit ..
 * OerHeks gelooft dell niet
<OerHeks> Ik bied 250 euro voor zo'n microsoft surface ding. nog veel geld eigenlijk :P
<JanC> OerHeks: is dat voor de eerste of tweede generatie?
<JanC> en Dell verkoopt enkel in euro's in Nederland
<JanC> dus je zat vermoedelijk op de verkeerde site, sowieso
<JanC> ik gok dat 2000 €/$ een realistischer prijs is
<OerHeks> nee, in dell.nl kennen ze hem ook niet http://search.euro.dell.com/results.aspx?s=gen&c=nl&l=nl&cs=&cat=all&k=XPS+developer+ultrabook
<OerHeks> ow jawel > http://www.dell.com/nl/p/xps-13-l321x-mlk/pd?refid=xps-13-l321x-mlk&baynote_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=1&~ck=dellSearch&isredir=true
<OerHeks> maar dan met windows, dan is 2000 euro veel geld met ubuntu.
 * OerHeks gelooft dell niet meer
<JanC> http://www.dell.com/nl/bedrijven/p/xps-13-l321x-mlk/pd#overrides=   --> rechts
<JanC> 999 €
<JanC> maar enkel voor bedrijven
<JanC> (dus, vind een kennis met een BTW-nummer... ;) )
<JanC> met Windows kost die overigens 1099 €
<JanC> dat is de prijs BTW excl. trouwens
<OerHeks> incl btw en verzending € 1.237,79
<JanC> en Dell is het enige merk met consistent eigen linux developers op LKML en in #ubuntu-kernel en andere Ubuntu kanalen & mailing lijsten e.d. (zeker wat betreft niet-servers)
<OerHeks> met windows
<JanC> het enige grote merk
<jemark> dell en linux?
<jemark> eerder hp
<jemark> of ibm
<OerHeks> IBM > lenovo
<jemark> of oracle
<jemark> heeft dell een unix?
<JanC> jemark: Dell heeft zaken als DKMS ontwikkeld
<JanC> zie o.a. linux.dell.com
<JanC> ze hebben ook firmware flashers voor linux e.d.
<JanC> open source
<jemark> dat is alles
<JanC> en opensource.dell.com
<jemark> heeft dell een eigen OS?
<JanC> niet echt, vziw
<JanC> ze werken gewoon aan linux & Windows wanneer dat hen goed uitkomt
<JanC> zoals hun patches voor Planet, bijvoorbeeld
<JanC> (geen OS, maar software die ze gebruiken)
<JanC> HP heeft trouwens ook wel een hoop gedaan in het verleden, maar dan vooral voor servers & printers
<jemark> het enige wat ze je krijgt geen ondersteuning van Dell als je Centos op je PE R620 hebt
<JanC> jemark: ik gok dat dat afhangt van hoeveel van die dingen je koopt  ;)
<jemark>  je bent geen EA games... Als je een "simple klant" en een webhosting bedrijfje hebt met Centos, dan kun geen linux support krijgen, ook al wil je er voor betalen.
<jemark> zelfde geldt voor Debian...
<JanC> wel voor Ubuntu & Red hat op sommige machines
<JanC> en SuSE, vermoedelijk?
<JanC> HP ondersteunt wel Debian (maar mogelijk ook niet voor iedereen?)
<JanC> en enkel op servers
<jemark> brb
<JanC> in elk geval, Dell doet veel meer met open source & linux dan de meesten denken
<JanC> Dell heeft in Azië ook veel meer modellen met Ubuntu
<JanC> (niet echt nuttig hier, natuurlijk)
<jemark> Dell heeft geen interne linux distro voor hun werk pc's. je kunt alleen window xp of 7  installeren op de Dell werk pc... :)
<jemark> Ubuntu wordt niet intern door Dell ondersteund, ook geen FreeBSD, JanC
<JanC> jemark: ik ben 100% zeker dat Mario & z'n team op linux machines werken  ;)
<jemark> verkoopt Dell linux laptops bij de Mediamarkt? JanC
<JanC> jemark: niet bij de mediamarkt, maar wel in hun retail stores in India & China, bijvoorbeeld
<JanC> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/dell-store-front-in-dheli.jpg
<JanC> (het is makkelijker in een markt waar mensen minder afhankelijk zijn van Microsoft/Windows-afhankelijke software)
<jemark> JanC: die zetten er een illegale Windows op ;) Zolang er geen 5 PC merken een keuze bieden voor linux bij aankoop van de pc is linux op de pc nog doorgebroken, helaas
<jemark> *nog niet..
<JanC> sure, we zijn er nog niet
<JanC> maar de situatie is een stuk beter dan het ooit was
<JanC> en de meeste hardware-fabrikanten staan er niet afkerig van
<JanC> integendeel
<JanC> maar uiteraard blijft rendabiliteit belangrijk
<JanC> (en niet iedereen in die landen zet er een illegale Windows op, uiteraard, dat is ook maar een cliché)
<jemark> op servers biedt Dell alleen bij aankoop RHEL en SLES, de rest ondersteunen ze niet, JanC . Ubuntu wordt door Canonical ondersteund als er voor betaald.
<JanC> sommige Dell & HP hardware wordt ook ondersteund met Ubuntu
<jemark> nee
<JanC> jawel
<jemark> HP wel, Dell niet
<JanC> ze ondersteunen bepaalde hardware wel onder Ubuntu
<JanC> maar misschien niet in alle landen, etc.  :-/
<jemark> Bel maar naar Dell PowerEdge Server support en vraag maar of je Ubuntu die je zelf hebt gedownload wordt ondersteund als je een probleem hebt...
<jemark> de hardware is dan wel gecertificeerd maar je wordt verwezen naar Canonical aangezien je Ubuntu niet bij de server hebt aangeschaft... JanC
<JanC> jemark: wat op hetzelfde neerkomt (Red Hat & SLES kosten 100en tot 1000en euro's extra als optie)?
<jemark> JanC: dus als je Centos / Debian hebt, helaas geen support bij Dell.. in tegenstelling bij HP: http://downloads.linux.hp.com/SDR/downloads/ProLiantSupportPack/
<jemark> je kunt niet eens een firmware update doen bij Dell als je Ubuntu hebt.. de DSET report werkt ook niet onder Ubuntu en moet je met alien omzetten van rpm naar deb met wat geknutsel. er is geen .deb bestand te downloaden van hun firmware... JanC
<OerHeks> En met Freedos?
<jemark> niet de PERC controller firmware OerHeks
<jemark> OerHeks: alleen de BIOS :)
<OerHeks> Ow oke, dat is jammer.
<jemark> dit heeft Dell voor Ubuntu, maar niet voor Debian of Centos.. http://linux.dell.com/repo/community/ubuntu/
<jemark> voor Debian niet getest maar zou moeten werken zetten ze er bij, ik dacht dat ze een linux developer team hadden, maar dan niet gewoon zeggen dat Debian ook wordt ondersteund?
<JanC> jemark: kosten/baten garantie
<JanC> ;)
<jemark> JanC: marketing...
<JanC> Ubuntu marketing van Dell is voornamelijk voor desktop/laptop, maar goed
<jemark> ik heb het over servers. Als je een beetje Linux developer bent zal je in eerste instantie voor je Server producten voor de grootste Linux distros een repo maken, maar goed. Linux op desktops en laptop die je gewoon bij de Mediamarkt kan kopen (ik heb het niet over China) zal nog wel even duren, maar goed.
<JanC> jemark: ik heb vorig jaar nog Ubuntu laptops bij de Carrefour gezien  ;)
<JanC> (van Asus, IIRC)
<jemark> JanC: hehe, snel een foto van gemaakt zeker? ;)
<JanC> die hebben daar enkele maanden gestaan
<JanC> ze hadden daar eerder ook al netbooks met Ubuntu en daarvoor met Xandros
<jemark> JanC: dual boot met Windows xp he?
<JanC> nee
<JanC> en het probleem is momenteel eerder dat het aanbod beperkt is, niet dat het geheel onbestaande is
<JanC> er zijn uiteraard ook kleinere spelers op de markt die wel support geven
<jemark> JanC: je had een keuze, een Windows xp of Xandros... de laptops waarop je geen Windows Vista kon draaien en werden gezien als slome netbooks. Nu zijn de ultrabooks snel en worden ze met Win8 geleverd...
<JanC> jemark: die Xandros & later Ubuntu netbooks bij Carrefour waren van een Franse fabrikant hé
<JanC> die zijn nooit met Windows verkocht
<jemark> ik had nog een Inspiron 1525 met Ubuntu bij Dell gekocht...
<jemark> ik had nog een Inspiron 1525 met Ubuntu bij Dell gekocht...
<jemark> oops
<JanC> dat waren netbooks van Guillemot of zo
<JanC> of Hercules of whatever merknaam ze gebruikten
<jemark> Ik heb een paar jaar geleden gewoon een Lenovo ultrabook gekocht en daar linux op gezet... zolang alles Intel is is het goed.
<jemark> ik denk dat ik maar ga slapen JanC . trusten allemaal.
<JanC> http://www.hercules.com/uk/ecafe/bdd/p/156/ecafe-trade-ex-hd-black-/#product_technology
<jemark> JanC: leuk dingetje, kwam niet in de Ster reclame, helaas.
<JanC> ARM netbook met Ubuntu
<JanC> en Carrefour is ook een Frans bedrijf natuurlijk
<JanC> geen idee of ze in Nederland ook winkels hebben?
<jemark> JanC: nooit gezien maar wel een leuk dingetje maar geen tech specs en geen website opmaak zo duidelijk als Apple. Marketing is belangrijk, ook al heb je een perfect product.
<JanC> (volgens mij niet?)
<JanC> jemark: Guillemot heeft ongeveer 1/10000e van het budget van Apple, gok ik ;)
<JanC> (en die site is vermoedelijk bedoeld voor hun directe klanten, verkopers dus)
<jemark> JanC: maak dan gewoon de quick specs in het Engels en een PDF handleidin beschikbaar in verschillende talen.
<JanC> en dit product is niet perfect (ARM Cortex A8 single core is relatief traag)
<JanC> jemark: die zijn er?
<jemark> JanC: dit zal ook een "oude Ubuntu" zijn..
<JanC> ondertussen wel, uiteraard
<JanC> en lastig te updaten
<jemark> JanC: dus je verkoopt iets verouderd... helaas, mooi geprobeerd...
<JanC> het werd vorig jaar verkocht  ;)
<JanC> of 2 jaar geleden, dunno
<jemark> 10.04 waarschijnlijk?
<JanC> maar dat heeft allemaal te maken met kosten/baten, jammer genoeg
<JanC> recenter
<JanC> geen LTS, dacht ik
<JanC> (op zich ook een probleem, natuurlijk)
<jemark> recenter verkocht maar een "netbook editie" van Ubuntu erop. Er is nu volgens mij niet eens meer een netbook editie.
<JanC> ze hadden die ook zelf aangepast
<jemark> geen support, geen repostiroy met updates, geen forum, geen chat... alleen verkopen, verkopen... en laat de klanten zelf maar naar de ubuntu site gaan en updaten, etc...
<JanC> in elk geval, het betekent dat het niet compleet onmogelijk is Ubuntu laptops in een supermarkt te verkopen
<JanC> en die Asus van vorig jaar was wel "the real thing" wat betreft Ubuntu
<jemark> ik hoop dat ze er spoedig komen... ;)
<jemark> desktops/laptops worden normaal gesproken niet langer dan 3-4 ondersteund... de garantie loopt dan af en mensen kopen dan weer een nieuwe met Windows die ze in een mediamarkt in de aanbiediging bijvoorbeeld... ;)
<JanC> jemark: maar dat soort dingen werkt meestal ook maar half met Windows  :p
<jemark> het zijn massa productie producten en zo gemaakt dat ze ook niet veel langer mee gaan dan waar zo bedoeld zijn.
<jemark> ik ga slapen :)
<JanC> slaapwel  :)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-20
<Gotiniens> jemark en JanC bedankt voor de info iniedergeval,
<hans> goede morgen
<jemark> Gotiniens: goedemorgen
<hans> Invalid version string 'GNU/Linux'
<hans> en nu
<jemark> hans: goedemorgen
<OerHeks> hallo hans, vertel eens wanneer die error verschijnt?
<hans> als ik een iso op een usb wil zetten
<hans> opstart usb
<OerHeks> welke versie ubuntu gebruik je om dat te doen, en welke versie wil je op usb zetten?
<hans> ubuntu 13.04 en wilde xubuntu er op zetten
<hans> vind unity nix en kde werkt helaas niet voldoende voor me
<OerHeks> probeer het eens door usb creator op te starten met: usb-creator --allow-system-internal
<hans> kan in dolphin niks van mijn telefoon sd delete
<hans> opdracht niet gevonden
<OerHeks> oeps >> usb-creator-gtk --allow-system-internal
<hans> tot nu loopt hij nog
<hans> oerheks weet jij een oplossing voor mij delete verhaal
<OerHeks> Nee niet echt, probeer eens dat kaartje in een cardreader in je pc, en dan deleten?
<OerHeks> sommige telefoons doen lastig en listig.
<hans> hij ziet hem wel, kan er van alles op zetten maar er niet meer van af
<hans> en met nautules werkt het wel goed
<hans> usb weer hetzelfde probleem
<hans> Invalid version string 'GNU/Linux'
<OerHeks> Het lijkt me deze bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/live-build/+bug/1174791 en https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/755486
<OerHeks> probeer eens unetbootin http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ of via commandline "sudo dd if=/pad/naar/filename.iso of=/dev/usbdevice bs=4M "
<hans>  ‘/pad/naar/filename.iso’: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<OerHeks> dat moet je zelf invullen, en /dev/usbdevice ook
<OerHeks> /dev/sdb of /dev/sdc, ligt eraan hoeveel hdd's je hebt en welke plaats je usb inneemt
<OerHeks> damn http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html?t=867076
<OerHeks> There has been a security breach on the Ubuntu Forums. The Canonical IS team is working hard as we speak to restore normal operations.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-21
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<linse> Zeker een mgoeie morgen
<matrixcapsule> Weet iemand iets over interactieve tv op je laptop zonder silverlight?
<matrixcapsule> Gebruik zelf het liefste geen windows laat staan instaleren
<matrixcapsule> het gaat om deze site: telfort.itvonline.nl/‎
<Fermata> Dat gaat niet werken.
<lordievader> matrixcapsule: Je zou moonlight kunnen proberen, maar geen garantie dat het werkt.
<matrixcapsule> Is er geen andere methode
<OerHeks> linux versie heet moonlight, nee, als het niet werkt, pech.
<Fermata> Eerder de garantie dat het niet werkt. ;)
<Fermata> Als Telfort het aanbiedt via FLash, ergens, wel.
<matrixcapsule> Okee... Ik heb gelukkig rtl gemist wel kunnen omzeilen
<matrixcapsule> Die is net zo belangrijk voor mij
<matrixcapsule> Bedankt voor je reactie
<matrixcapsule> Eventueel nog andere tips?
<matrixcapsule> www.rtl.nl  = http://rtl.ksya.net/
<matrixcapsule> die bestaat niet
<jemark> leuk de rtl site, bedankt
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<hans> moge
<hans> iemand met het mooie weer online
<OerHeks> Nee, zo triest zijn we niet.
<OerHeks> ow wacht :-D
<hans> ok
<hans> dus ik ben nu triest
<hans> hihihi
<hans> heb jij ervaring met fusion icon
<OerHeks> Nope, dat is voor compiz toch? ik zit op Kubuntu -> kwin
<hans> ok
<hans> kan in kwin ook op xfce install
<OerHeks>  package contains a tray icon that allows you to easily enable, disable and restart Compiz, and change the currently used window manager and/or window decorator.
<hans> esther-1999
<OerHeks> handig
<hans> lekker dan
<hans> zover was ik ook maar wil nu niet starten
<hans> en kde werkt voor mij niet voldoende
<OerHeks> force mode gebruiken? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man1/fusion-icon.1.html
<Skald_9_> hallo
<niks1608> weet iemand hier waarom ubuntu tegenwoordig opstart met running low resolution graphics, of helemaal niet??
<OerHeks> Dat lijkt me afhankelijk van de CPU .. of misschien eerder aan de hybride gpu
<OerHeks> of een heele oude GPU
<OerHeks> open terminal eens: lspci | grep -i VGA # en plak die regel hier
<niks1608> het gekke is dat na enkele reboots er wel wordt gestart, het is pas na een update van de kernel zover gekomen.
<niks1608> GPU is GeFoerce 6150 SE n.Force430
<Skald_9_> 't forum is gehacked ?
<OerHeks> ja Skald_9_ , aksubuntu niet.
<OerHeks> *askubuntu
<OerHeks> en NL ook niet :P
<OerHeks> hmm https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/229228
<niks1608> ik lees het allemaal eens na, bedankt zover.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-14
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<pds> hallo, iemand die ervaring met logrotate heeft.
<pds> hallo, iemand die ervaring met logrotate heeft.
<lordievader> pds: Heb geduld, nog niet iedereen is wakker.
 * pds begint koffie te zetten
<Fermata> pds: wat is je vraag?
<pds> kvraag me af hoe ik oude logs namelijk 30 dagen kan verwijderen mbv logrotate
<Fermata> Na dertig dagen verwijderen?
<Fermata> http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/logrotate8.html --  dat staat allemaal hierin.
<pds> back browser crashed
<pds> hmmm als je montlhy rotate and de rotate op 0 zet
<lordievader> Pff, IRC'en via een browser...
<lordievader> Dan heb je of 1 maand, of hij gooit het nooit weg. Ligt er aan hoe logrotate een 0 interpreteert.
<Fermata> Dat staat ook in die manpage.
<lordievader> Dat lijkt mij ook.
<pds> yup staat in de man page juist gevonden
<pds> lordie welke irc win prog raad je aan (jup windows)
<Fermata> pds: HexChat?
<lordievader> pds: Putty/kitty naar een linux bak -> irssi?
<lordievader> pds: Putty/kitty naar een linux bak -> tmux -> irssi?*
<pds> k logrotate ingesteld
<pds> weet er iemand hoe je kan zeggen run nu eens (aangezien het maandelijk is)
<Maikel> crontab
<Maikel> crontab -e
<Maikel> als root en dan
<Maikel> */1 * * * * /path/naar/script
<Maikel> dan runt hij vaak genoeg
<pds> dafuq logrotate controleert blijkbaar de laatste edit of de file ipv van de logentries zelf
<trijntje> lijkt me logisch, elk programma kan een eigen logformat hebben
<Goese> Hi! Is this a dutch-site or only english ?
<trijntje> Goese: Nederlands
<Goese> Ha, fijn Trijntje. Ik ben hiernaar doorvewezen door de algemene ubunt Q&A vanwege het stevige probleem dat ik heb. Namelijk: na upgrade-knop 14.04 te hebben gebruikt geen ubity meer. Ik had al een uitgebriede tekst gemaakt.Kan ik die hier kwijt?
<trijntje> je kan een link plaatsen
<Goese> Geen idee hoe !
<trijntje> gewoon kopieren en plakken
<Goese> Ok, here it goes : Beste mede ubuntu-ers,  Eén, slechts 1, ondoordachte druk op een upgrade-knop en ik ben terecht gekomen in een schijnbaar bodemloze put van ellende. Heb nu nauwelijks nog maar een flauw idee wat er exact aan de hand is en hoe er weer uit te komen. En juist nu wanneer ik dringend met Ubuntu moet kunnen werken. HELP aub!!   Ik heb zo´n beetje alles geprobeerd dat ik maar kon vinden op de websites maar niets doet h
<trijntje> nee, de link naar de omschrijving, niet de hele tekst
<trijntje> http://vraag.ubuntu-nl.org/3020/na-upgrade-ubuntu-12-04-geen-unity-meer-help
<Goese> Dat lijkt het te zijn.Maar heb je nu het hele verhaal?
<trijntje> ok, heb je wel internet op die pc?
<Goese> Ik heb nu uiteraard internet maar die loopt nu via mijn winxp deel van de pc. Als ik naar ubuntu toe moet dan moet er hier uit, opstarten enz.Daar zat altijd gewoon de internet verbinding op maar ik kan er nu niets mee.
<trijntje> Goese: heb je een andere pc waarmee je op internet kan? Het gaat echt uren duren als je voor elk commando de pc opnieuw moet opstarten
<trijntje> en heb je internet via wifi of met een kabeltje op de pc met windows xp/ubuntu
<Goese> Helaas , nee dus. Ik hoopte dat de tekst aardig de situatie aangaf.
<trijntje> niet echt, in de tekst heb je het bijvoorbeeld over 12.04, maar hier heb je het over 14.04
<Goese> Ik ben alleen gekabeld.
<Goese> Sorry, het is inderdaad 12.04
<trijntje> ok, dan moet je even pen en papier pakken en de volgende commando's exact overnemen en dan in ubuntu uitvoeren
<Goese> ok
<trijntje> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<trijntje> lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<trijntje> pastebinit /var/log/apt/history.log
<trijntje> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a | pastebinit
<trijntje> pastebinit geeft als uitvoer een url, iets van paste.ubuntu.com/123456789, dat getal moet je opschrijven en weer in dit kanaal plaatsen
<Goese> ik heb het even in word gepaste, geef je even aan of dit het is ?
<trijntje> dit is alles voor nu, dit is alleen nog om te kijken welke versie je precies hebt en of er iets is misgegaan bij het upgraden
<Goese> Ok, ik ga dat nu direct doen.Tot straks.
<trijntje> succes er mee, tot zo
<Scot_> Anyone there?
<trijntje> Scot_: jazeker
<Scot_> ok ik heb een probleem natuurlijk
<trijntje> vertel
<Scot_> even wachten ik ben mijn u-computer aan het opstarten
<Scot_> ja hier ben ik, mijn draadloos vind min router niet
<trijntje> zie je wel andere draadloze netwerken of herkent ubuntu de draadloze kaart niet?
<Scot_> wel meer netwerken, de draadloze kaart blijft zenden , maar maakt geen verbinding, met kabel wel alles goed
<Scot_> heb een netgear adapter
<trijntje> kan je de uitvoer van lsusb in een terminal op paste.ubuntu.com zetten?
<Scot_> ben nog niet zo goed in ubuntu comandoos, maar ik heb die lsusb wel gezien in een forum. wacht even
<Scot_> wat moet ik invoeren in dash??
<trijntje> eerst de terminal openen
<trijntje> (ctrl + alt + t)
<trijntje> en dan lsusb intypen en op enter drukken
<Scot_> ja ik heb het weer. Ik heb de uitdraai, maar ik zit nu in mijn windows pc te chatten Hoe krijg jij het te zien. Ik kan zo niet pasten
<Scot_> of anders moet ik de kabel plaatsen
<trijntje> Scot_: kan je zien welke regel bij je dongle hoort?
<Scot_> Mijn kabel is  daar, ID =0846: 4260 netgear
<trijntje> hoe oud is die kaart?
<trijntje> hm, na wat zoeken lijkt het er op dat deze dongle zou moeten werken met ubuntu mits je wat extra dingen installeert
<trijntje> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<Scot_> ja die regel heb ik al gezien ergens, ik ga dat proberen. trouwens die website reageert niet
<trijntje> welke website?
<Scot_> paste.ubuntu.com
<Scot_> ik ga nu die comando proberen
<Scot_> er is nonfree pakket geinstalleerd, maar wat nu?
<trijntje> ik denk pc uit, dongle er uit, pc aan, dongle weer inpluggen
<trijntje> als het goed is gaat het lampje branden en werkt het internet
<Scot_> is het niet nodig om de geschikte software te installeren vanuit het software centrum???
<Goese> Hoi Trijntje, geen idee hoe ik je weer te pakken krijg maar ik ben weer terug.
<trijntje> Scot_: wat bedoel je?
<trijntje> hey Goese, is het gelukt?
<Goese> Hi, ja en nee. Ik heb dit : lsb_release -a | pastebinit gaf : stukje dat ik net niet kan zien..p://paste.ubuntu.com/7793150/  pastebinit /var/log/apt/history.log gaf : paste.ubuntu.com/7793173  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a | pastebinit gaf : na de 1e keer het terminal-scherm zonder cursor en wel iets van geluid in pc maar daarna niets meer. Opnieuw alt-f2 gestart en opnieuw deze regel ingevoerd, gaf : ...con: DbDriver “ config” : / 
<Scot_> Waar is de gedownloade software gebleven?
<trijntje> Scot_: die is al geinstalleerd met dat commando
<Goese> begrijp niet precies wat je bedoeld.Er waren wat pakketten geinstalleerd waarop ik ja zei en verder niets.
<trijntje> Goese: ok, dus je hebt nogsteeds ubuntu 12.04
<Goese> ja.
<trijntje> Goese: wat bedoel je precies met 'opnieuw alt-f2  gestart'?
<Scot_> ok ik ga het opnieuw proberen, spijt me maar ik ben niet zo goed met ubuntu meer met windows
<Goese> Mogelijk verwar ik het een en ander. met upgrade bedoelde ik de in het bestandsbeheer-update gebied apart staande upgrade-button die dacht ik de header upgraded naar iets van 13.03. Je vraag: ik startte toen even opnieuw op omdat er niets meer gebeurde.
<trijntje> Goese: dat was een vergissing, zolang de terminal prompt niet terug is is de pc nog bezig
<trijntje> dpkg-reconfigure -a duurt lang, en het is niet slim om dat proces halverwege af te breken. Kan je opnieuw naar ubuntu gaan, het dpkg-reconfigure commando opnieuw uitvoeren en laten draaien en de pastebin uitvoer weer hier plaatsen?
<webpeater> #haskell
<Goese> Uiteraard, enig idee hoe lang zoiets duurt? Uren ?
<trijntje> Goese: iets van 30 minuten schat ik
<Goese> Ik ga het nu doen. zou makkelijk zijn als je op enigerlei wijze de voortgang van zoiets zou kunnen zien en volgen.
<trijntje> Goese: ja, het probleem is dat alle uitvoer naar pastebinit gaat zodat ik het kan zien
<Scot_> Trijntje het werkt nog niet , hoe kan ik een dongle installeren in ubunt dan kan ik die van mijn windows pc proberen
<trijntje> Scot_: je bedoelt een andere dongle proberen? het beste is om de pc met een kabel aan internet te hangen, en dan naar systeeminstellingen -> software & updates -> extra stuurprogramma's te gaan
<trijntje> hopelijk herkent ubuntu de dongle en staan daar de drivers die je nodig hebt
<lordievader> Scot_, trijntje: Weet je toevallig welke chip die dongle heeft?
<Goese> Hoi Trijntje, ben je er nog ?
<trijntje> Goese: ja
<Goese> Fijn. Hier wat van de bevindingen.Nog maar eens het hele traject gedaan:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit geeft nu : is nu reeds de nieuwste versie. lsb_release -a | pastebinit geeft nu : ...p:// Paste.ubuntu.com/ 7793586/ pastebinit /var/log/apt/history.log geeft nu : ..p: // Paste.ubuntu.com/ 7793602 sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a | pastebinit gaf na ± 30 minuten : .are trying to sent an empty document, exiting. 
<Goese> Even een vraagje, heb je inmiddels die wat lange tekst kunnen lezen waar ik mijn problemen en data uitleg ?
<trijntje> ja
<Goese> Mooi, ontkom ik denk je nog aan alles eraf gooien en weer helemaal van o af beginnen ?
<trijntje> ik weet het niet precies, ik zie ook dat je grub2 verwijderd hebt en grub hebt geinstalleerd, waarom heb je dat gedaan?
<Goese> Ik heb geen idee,
<Goese> Ik heb o.a. getracht eerder versies van ubuntu te starten , ook in herstelmodus enz maar dat mocht niet baten.
<trijntje> ik weet niet precies wat het effect is van grub in plaats van grub2, dus ik denk dat je dat het beste terug kunt draaien
<trijntje> sudo apt-get install grub2
<trijntje> en met het volgende commando zou je de juiste drivers voor je videokaart moeten kunnen installeren
<trijntje> jockey-text
<trijntje> als je pc dat commando niet kent moet je het pakket jockey-common installeren
<trijntje> sudo apt-get install jockey-common
<trijntje> hopelijk lost dat het probleem op, anders weet ik het ook niet meer
<Goese> Gezien de tijd, bijna 5 uur, eerst dat maar eens proberen en er morgen op terug komen ?
<trijntje> anders denk ik dat je het beste opnieuw kunt installeren, heb je een backup van alle belangrijke bestanden? (Op een andere pc of externe schijf, een backup op windows telt niet)
<trijntje> dat is goed, er zijn altijd mensen in dit kanaal, maar soms moet je een kwartier of een uur wachten voordat iemand tijd heeft om je te helpen
<Goese> Ik heb enkele maanden terug een back-up gemaakt op een losse schijf met de partities win en ubuntu. Zou ik toch het ubuntu deel er overheen moeten kunnen plaatsten hoop ik.
<trijntje> wat bedoel je precies?
<Goese> Toen ik Ubuntu eenmaal werkend had en winxp net voor het moment stond om te stoppen heb ik van de gehele pc, dus inclusief het linux-gedeelte / partitie, als een image op een losse schijf gezet. Ik hoop dat ik zonder mijn win kwaad te doen het ubuntu-linux deel kan formeteren en dan de backup erop kan zetten.
<trijntje> Goese: dat kan inderdaad, als je weet hoe dat moet en geen fouten maakt ;)
<Goese> I hope so. Goed, in ieder geval tot zover hartelijk dank voor je hulp. Hopelijk kruip ik alsnog door het bekende oogje. Groet ,Goese Duikertje
<pieter_> goede avond, even een vraag, ik heb net ubuntu 14.04 geinstaleerd over windows XP heen, installatie is goed gegaan. ububtu start op. als ik me wachtwoord in typ en "log in" dan loopt ubuntu vast. scherm bevriest. roze lijnen en het is klaar.
<pieter_> iemand een idde?
<lordievader> pieter_: Wat voor een grafische kaart heb je, en welke driver gebruik je?
<pieter_> het gaat om een packerd bell  met graphics van Nvidia
<pieter_> computer is al gedateerd
<pieter_> AMD 3400+ 1024 DDR 2  250 GB sat schijf
<lordievader> pieter_: Kun je de output van "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA" pastebinnen?
<pieter_> ik begrijp even niet wat je bedoeld
<lordievader> pieter_: Weet je wat een terminal is?
<pieter_> je bedoeld de desktop
<lordievader> pieter_: Nee een terminal, anders had ik wel desktop gezegt ;) Druk eens op ctrl+ alt + T, als het goed is krijg je dan je terminal voor je.
<pieter_> ik ga het even proberen
<lordievader> Tik daar "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA" in, druk op enter, kopieer de output naar http://paste.ubuntu.com klik op upload, kopieer de url en plak deze hier.
<pieter_> crtl alt T moet ik dat intypen met het opstarten of als ik in het inlog scherm zit
<lordievader> Nadat je bent ingelogd, op je desktop.
<pieter_> zodra ik inlog bevriest het scherm in paarse\roze strepen en gebeurd er niks meer
<lordievader> pieter_: Ah right, druk op ctrl + alt + f1, dan krijg je tty1, log hier in, dan krijg je ook een terminal.
<lordievader> Voer daarna het volgende uit: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install pastebinit&&lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA|pastebinit
<pieter_> ik ga het ff proberen
<pieter_> ik heb het ingevuld, dat krijg ik te zien login en password
<pieter_> password ingevuld maar die is incorrect
<lordievader> Weet je zeker dat je deze correct hebt ingevuld?
<pieter_> ja
<lordievader> Je machine vindt van niet ;)
<pieter_> ja idd heb ik dat
<pieter_> bij login doe ik de naam password gewoon het passwoord
<lordievader> pieter_: Bij de tty1 login gebruik je de username en password die je tijdens de installatie hebt opgegeven.
<pieter_> ja
<lordievader> En daarmee kun je niet inloggen?
<pieter_> na 6 keer is het gelukt...
<pieter_> geen idee haha ik zit er in
<lordievader> Dan ben ik benieuwd wat heb je de 6de keer anders gedaan?
<Fermata> Tip: pas het meteen aan naar iets dat goed is.
<pieter_> tnx haha
<pieter_> maar ik zie nu 297 packes can be updateed 86 updates are security updates
<lordievader> pieter_: Maargoed voor de instructies uit die ik om 21:43 heb gepost.
<pieter_> komt met de volgende melding: kan sommige archieven niet ophalen
<pieter_> krijg nu wel te zien, VGA compateble controller: NVIDIA corporate c 61, ( geforce 6100 nforce 405
<pieter_> kernerl driver inuse nouceau
<lordievader> pieter_: Err, daarvoor is de pipe naar pastebinit, hoef je alleen de url over te tikken.
<pieter_> oke snap je nu niet helemaal
<lordievader> pieter_: Het laatste commando was "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA|pastebinit", de output hiervan is een url. Deze url wil ik graag zien.
<pieter_> krijg te zien, het programma pastebinit is momenteel niet geinstallerd
<lordievader> pieter_: Vandaar ook de meuk ervoor... sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install pastebinit&&lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA|pastebinit
<pieter_> u kunt het instaleren door het volgeden te type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pieter_> ja ok
<lordievader> Het is een one-liner, gewoon overtikken en gaan!
<pieter_> ja krijg te zien Fout: Http:\\nl.archive.ubuntu/trusty/ main pastebinit all 1.4-3
<pieter_> tijdelijke fout bij het opzoeken van nl.achrive ubuntu.com
<lordievader> pieter_: Heb je een internet verbinding?
<pieter_> nope wifi stick zit er in, met instaleren wifi geinstalleerd en verbonden, zal nu niet verbonden zijn denk ik...
<pieter_> kan hem niet bedraad aansluiten
<lordievader> Waarom niet, dat zou het leven een stuk makkelijker maken...
<pieter_> tja pc staat op zolder, router in de meterkast. wifi is dan makkelijk...
<lordievader> pieter_: Tja, dan wordt het overtikken. Welke driver is in use?
<pieter_> geforce 6100 nforce 405 subsystem packerd bell BV kernel driver nouveau
<pieter_> bedoel je?
<lordievader> pieter_: Jup, vraag me af of de nouveau driver jouw kaar nog support. Die 6100 is wel heel oud.
<pieter_> ja is ook een oude pc
<lordievader> Heb je er Ubuntu op gezet of een lichtere variant?
<pieter_> vind het wel vreemd dat ik wel beeld hem met het inlog scherm, doe ik inloggen bevriest hij
<pieter_> ubuntu 14.04 desktop I386
<pieter_> 32 bit
<lordievader> Misschien moet je eens naar Lubuntu/Xubuntu gaan kijken.
<pieter_> okej dat zou wel moeten werken op de oudere pc?
<lordievader> Ubuntu is redelijk zwaar. Unity gebruikt veel 3d dingen, lijkt mij niet vreemd als jouw pc hierop freezed.
<lordievader> pieter_: In iedergeval beter.
<pieter_> okej
<pieter_> Download lubuntu (Intel x86) desktop CD]
<pieter_> zou je deze aanbevelen?
<pieter_> of xubuntu beter?
<lordievader> Ik heb op de pc van mijn moeder Lubuntu gezet, was een oude Dell met Celeron D, o.i.d.
<pieter_> ik ben hem aan het downloaden
<pieter_> gaat hem ff branden en dan maar opnieuw opstarten en dan gaan we het zien
<pieter_> bedankt voor alle info!! gewelding was er zelf niet uitgekomen
<lordievader> pieter_: Graag gedaan hoor, hoop dat je deze problemen met Lubuntu niet hebt.
<pieter_> ik hoop het ook, ben aan het braden ga het zo gelijk proberen.
<NoirX> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-15
<pds> hallo, kan je in find locate etc commando wildcards gebruiken zoals bv *
<Fermata> Als het goed is wel.
<Fermata> Probeer eens. ;)
<lordievader> Ik wou net zeggen, probeer het.
<lordievader> Trial and error is fijn :)
<lordievader> Helemaal als je puin moet ruimen, betekent dat je wat hebt geleerd :)
<pds> trol
<pds> wilt blijkbaar niet werken
<lordievader> pds: Wat niet, en waarom niet?
<lordievader> pds: Wij weten niet precies wat jij doet ;)
<pds> probeer find / - name "*.ssh"
<pds> crap lol
<pds> probeer alle sh file uit het systeem te halen
<pds> moet inderdaad .sh zijn
<pds> typo
<lordievader> ;)
<pds> fricking dyslexie i hate you
<pds> naar file is > something
<pds> erm < zeker
<pds> nvm al gevonden tis >
<pds> verwar ze altijd
<lordievader> Of >> als je wilt appenden.
<Dejeffmen> Hallo
<Dejeffmen> Kan gewoon nederlands praten? Can i talk dutch?
<Dejeffmen> Iemand thuis??
<trijntje> jahoor
<lordievader> o/
<DenBeiren> waarom denken zoveel mensen dat irc een "live" chatbox is?
<lordievader> IRC == Chat == Fast.... o wacht. Nee, toch niet.
<DenBeiren> gek toch he
<lordievader> Ach, het past wel in de maatschappij. Alles moet snel, tijd is geld, geld is tijd. IRC is ontwikkeld in de jaren '80 toen het nog wat rustiger was (dat denk ik in iedergeval, ik was toen nog niet geboren ;) )
<DenBeiren> grmbl,.. kan mijn rs232 usb kabel niet meer vinden
<Andre___> na het instaleren van 14 04 loopt het systeem vast 10 x geprobeerd de muis werkt dan niet meer alles blokeerd
<Kebabfish> dat klinkt niet goed
<Kebabfish> Kan je de specificaties van de pc doorgeven, en van de installatie? (dual boot, upgrade, schone installatie etc)
<Andre___> 10 x opnieuw geinstaleerd usb muis geprobeerd geen verschil,  het scherm is volgens mij nog niet compleet de bovenbalk is nog niet aanwezig ,
<Kebabfish> De specificaties van de pc zou ik nog graag willen hebben, plus de versie van ubuntu (xubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu)
<Andre___> schoone instalatie  amd 64 2x dual core  5200+  asrock bord,  bios American megatrends 2007 , de computer loop al jaren met unbuntu, 14. 04 LTS  unbuntu versie  64 bit,
<Andre___> de 32 bit versie van 14.04 LTS ubuntu heb ik ook geprobeerd zelfde resultaat
<lordievader> Andre___: Wat voor een grafische kaar + driver gebruik je?
<Andre___> het is een asrock bord N61P-GS compleet met grafischekaart er zijn  geen apparte drivers geinstaleerd, dus geen apparte grafischekaart
<Kebabfish> - Integrated NVIDIA ® GeForce6-class graphics
<Kebabfish> - NVIDIA ® GeForce 6150SE / nForce 430
<Andre___> inderdaad nivada geforce 6150 se / nforce 430
<lordievader> Daar was gister ook al iemand mee die problemen had. Nouveau driver?
<Andre___> vast bedankt wat kan ik hier aandoen?
<Kebabfish> nvidia drivers uit ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates installeren?
<Kebabfish> lijkt te werken voor sommigen
<lordievader> Andre___: Wil je mijn vraag beantwoorden?
<lordievader> By the by, krijg je wel het inlog scherm?
<Andre___> ja ik geef dan de code in en dan loopt de boel vast het scherm lijkt tot dan normaal, soms kreeg ik schuine strepen en was er niets meer te beginnen
<Andre___> dit was dan in een van de 10 vorige instalaties
<lordievader> Andre___: Dat klinkt heel erg als het probleem van gister. Hem heb ik aangeraden Xubuntu of Lubuntu te installeren. Mijn vermoeden was dat het stuk ging op de 3d dingen van Unity.
<lordievader> Hij is helaas niet terug gekomen, dus ik weet niet of het een werkende oplossing is.
<Andre___> inderdaad Xunbutu heb ik wel geinstaleerd gehad,  dat fond ik wat eenvoudig en wilde eerst unbuntu instaleren en er naast xunbuntu, ik ga eerst maar xunbuntu instaleren en kijken of ik de boel wel aan de praat krijg ik zal het je laten weten of het lukt.
<Kebabfish> deze ubuntu is misschien nog prima aan de praat te krijgen, dit probleem heb ik wel vaker gezien
<Kebabfish> het is een oude chipset, maar goed genoeg voor unity en wat browsen + tekstverwerken
<Kebabfish> voor youtube-filmpjes e.d. is xubuntu wellicht beter
<Andre___> als je mij kunt helpen hoe ik het kan oplossen graag
<Kebabfish> ik zal even een soort howto opzoeken
<Andre___> oke
<Kebabfish> ben je bekend met het herstarten in recovery mode?
<Andre___> nee
<Kebabfish> ok
<Kebabfish> heb je die pc toevallig bij de hand?
<Andre___> ik krijg in een schone instalatie ook geen bootloader menu te zien waar ik kiezen kan
<Andre___> ja de pc heb ik bij de hand
<Andre___> ik heb de recovery mode gevonden
<Kebabfish> mooi
<Kebabfish> dan kan je het netwerk ook aanzetten?
<Kebabfish> via dat menu?
<Andre___> ja dat heb ik nu ingeschakeld
<Kebabfish> dan kan je doorgaan naar rootprompt
<Kebabfish> of hoe dat ook maar heet
<Andre___> ja ik zit nu in het terminal venster
<Andre___> of regel
<Kebabfish> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates -y
<Kebabfish> deze code voegt een extra softwarebron toe
<Kebabfish> nodig voor de drivers
<Kebabfish> lukt dat?
<Andre___> er staat dat er iets geinporteerd is
<Andre___> en iets gecreeerd is
<Kebabfish> geen foutmeldingen?
<Kebabfish> dan mag namelijk de volgende code: sudo apt-get update
<Andre___> mag ik je voor zover bedanken ik moet even weg heel vervelend zo dra ik terug ben graag verder sorry vooral bedankt voor zover Andre
<Kebabfish> geen probleem
<Kebabfish> wellicht is het handig de codes op te slaan zodat je zelfstandig verder kan?
<Kebabfish> want dan stuur ik die even door
<Guest3237> multiple cores in xubuntu selecteren
<lordievader> Guest3237: Wut?
<Guest3237> processor x2 in xubuntu instellen
<lordievader> Guest3237: Waar heb je het over?
<Guest3237> acer aspire x2 cores
<trijntje> Guest3237: we spreken hier gewoon nederlands hoor
<Guest3237> hallo heb op pc xubuntu staan.processor is een dualcore.draait deze nu op 1 of op 2 cors en hoe stel ik dit in in xubuntu
<Guest3237> snap je
<lordievader> Guest3237: De Linux kernel heeft wel door hoeveel cores beschikbaar zijn, het zal ze allemaal gebruiken.
<lordievader> (Tenzij je zelf je kernel compileert en het uit zet)
<Guest3237> oke bedankt
<Guest3237> nee is orgineel niets aan veranderd
<lordievader> Guest3237: Daar ga ik ook vanuit ;)
<Guest3237> oke bedankt
<Ubontor> Hallo
<goudvink3919> hallo Ubontor
<Ubontor> Ik zit in Ubuntu schijf beheer en ik probeer mijn ubuntu partitie te vergroten.
<Ubontor> Hoi goud
<Ubontor> ik heb een partitie gemaakt die nu test heet..maar deze word gezien als schijf. Hoe voeg ik die nu to aan mijn Ubuntu Partitie?
<goudvink3919> ja sorry maar ik weet zelf ook nog te weinig af van ubuntu ik zit zelf met 13.10
<Ubontor> Geeft niet, het is een open vraag :)
<Ubontor> ik gebruik de 14.04 niet gek moet ik zeggen
<goudvink3919> en probeer mij dongeltje aan de gang te krijgen bij windows 7 werkt hij prima maar bij ubuntu moet je de juiste
<goudvink3919> file pakketje vinden dat vind ik nouw het ergste van ubuntu
<Ubontor> ./media toch?
<goudvink3919> ja 14.04 heb ik ook gedownload maar hij gooide 7 file,s er uit ook een beetje raar?
<Ubontor> 7 files?
<goudvink3919> ja ik heb 2x 14.04 gedownload en 2x gaf hij 7 file aan die hij er uit donderde
<goudvink3919> dat doet 13.10 niet want die heb ik op schijf staan
<Ubontor> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop did you get it there?
<Ubontor> I think its iso and u burn it on a dvd
<goudvink3919> wat staat daar op??
<Ubontor> De iso
<goudvink3919> ik was eerst met 13.04 aan de gang en later heb ik geupdate naar 13.10 want die doet het goed
<Ubontor> Ach als het maar werkt.
<Ubontor> Ik heb nog wel het gevoel als of ik met mijn linker hand de computer bedien. :)
<goudvink3919> zo is het maar ik zeg nog maals jamer dat ubuntu geen lijst maar waar je kunt vinden welke file of pakketje
<Ubontor> Zoals nu met de partietie te vergroten.
<Ubontor> Partitie
<goudvink3919> je moet downloaden voor wat je aan het doen bent
<Ubontor> Ik moet wat downloaden?
<Fermata> goudvink3919, wat bedoel je met zo'n lijst?
<goudvink3919> nouw ik hen 2 HD,s er in zitten in mijn desktop bijde van een Tera op de eene windows en op de andere ubuntu
<goudvink3919> Fermata hallo wat ik bedoel als je met Ubuntu werkt dan draait niet alles op het zelfde zoals bij windows
<goudvink3919> neem nouw zoon simpel donglet,je dat moet je toch meteen konnen installeeren of niet soms bij windows gaat
<goudvink3919> dat teminste wel mmar als je met ubuntu werkt dan moet je eerst zoeken wat het file,tje is en dat downloaden
<trijntje> goudvink3919: we hebben al eerder geprobeerd jouw te helpen, maar als je geen enkele vraag van ons beantwoord kunnen we je niet helpen
<trijntje> Ubontor: je kan partities niet aanpassen als ze in gebruik zijn, dus als je partities wilt aanpassen moet je vanaf de live usb opstarten
<goudvink3919> kijk de vraag is altijd wat moet je ingeven om dat file pakketje te downloaden en daar moeten ze nouw eens een
<trijntje> goudvink3919: daar moeten ze nou niks, als je mee zou werken is jouw probleem in een kwartiertje opgelost, maar je blijft maar langs iedereen heenpraten die je probeert te helpen. En dan maar commentaar leveren op wat ubuntu allemaal moet
<goudvink3919> lijste van maken als je met>>video wilt werken dan moet er in dat lijsje staan welk filetje dat je dan hebben moet
<trijntje> goudvink3919: open een terminal ( ctrl + alt + t), voor het commando 'lsusb' uit en plaats de uitvoer op paste.ubuntu.com
<Ubontor> Trijntje: Ik kon de partitie ook al niet vergroten in W7 omdat deze in Ubuntu was aangemaakt. live USB ...kan het ook met de installatie dvd?
<trijntje> Ubontor: jahoor, dvd of usb maak niet uit. Zorg wel dat je een backup hebt voordat je begint, als er iets mis gaat ben je anders je data kwijt
<Ubontor> Goede tip.
<Ubontor> Dus DVD bij het opstarten of de dvd starten in W&? Hoe doe ik het op de juiste manier?
<Ubontor> *W7
<trijntje> dvd bij opstarten, 'ubuntu uitproberen' kiezen, en dan gparted gebruiken om de partities aan te passen
<Ubontor> Ow dat valt nog mee dan. Dankjewel
<trijntje> goudvink3919: heb je mijn instructies gezien?
<goudvink3919> trijntje goede middag  weet U hoe ubuntu in elkaar zit als dat zo is dan is het voor U gemakkelijk maar niet voor
<goudvink3919> iemand die pas met ubuntu begint
<trijntje> daar is deze chat voor, om mensen te helpen. Heb je gedaan wat ik vroeg?
<trijntje> [16:58:59] <trijntje> goudvink3919: open een terminal ( ctrl + alt + t), voor het commando 'lsusb' uit en plaats de uitvoer op paste.ubuntu.com
<goudvink3919> ik heb de opdracht uitgevoerd maar als ik naar boven wil gaan naar paste dan is mijn terninal scherm weg
<goudvink3919> hallo trijntje waar ben je??
<trijntje> goudvink3919: wat bedoel je precies dat je terminal weg is? Dat commando is maar iets van 10 regels
<goudvink3919> als ik ctrl+alt+t intoets krijg ik het terminal scherm je maar als ik dan naar boven toe wil voor op paste te klikken
<goudvink3919> dan is mijn schermpje van  de terminal weg
<trijntje> waarom wil je op paste klikken? Het commando is 'lsusb', dat kan je toch gewoon in de terminal typen?
<goudvink3919> kijk dat is nouw een punt als je niet weet wat je in moet geven >> en dat is geen kritiek op ubuntu alders zou ik het niet op mijn pc hebben gezet
<goudvink3919> sorry maar ik heb ingegeven >>sudo apt-get install isusb
<trijntje> lsusb
<goudvink3919> sorry ikheb een i gebruikt inplaats van een l
<trijntje> het volledige commando is lsusb, geen sudo, geen apt get of wat dan ook
<trijntje> lsusb
<goudvink3919> ok ik ga het weer proberen
<goudvink3919> als ik het intik dan krijg k een klein lijstje
<goudvink3919> en dan
<goudvink3919> trijntje als ik lsusb ingeef dan komt er een lijstje met bus ect,ect >> maar als ik naar boven wil gaan naar paste
<goudvink3919> dan gaat mijn terminal schermpje weg ??
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<goudvink3919> hallo trijntje ben je er nog??
<goudvink3919> goede middag lordievader
<lordievader> Hey goudvink3919, hoe is het ermee?
<goudvink3919> nouw tot op heden redelijk  maar wat de gezondheid betreft is het alles behalve
<goudvink3919> 4 omlijdingen kruipt niet in je kouwekleren
<lordievader> Hart operaties?
<goudvink3919> ja,ja
<lordievader> Ai, klinkt niet best idd.
<goudvink3919> nou je de naweeen zijn het ergste vind ik teminste elke dag beroerd en misselijk en ze kunnen niet gevonden
<goudvink3919> krijgen waar van
<goudvink3919> maar ja gewoon doorgaan met ademhalen want als je dat vergeet is het niet best
<trijntje> goudvink3919: je moet niet naar paste in het menu gaan, dat is om dingen IN de terminal te plakken
<trijntje> je moet de tekst met de muis selecteren, dan met de rechter muisknop klikken en dan 'kopieren' selecteren
<goudvink3919> sorry  trijntje dat is ook weer een van die dingen die ik niet weet
<leo___> goede middag
<goudvink3919> goede middag leo
<leo___> kan network manager niet downloaden
<goudvink3919> hoe meer zielen hoemeer vreugde
<leo___> zat verleden week nog boven in de taakbalk
<goudvink3919> o ik dacht in da mast
<goudvink3919> wat moet ik dat doen trijntje ??
<goudvink3919> dus de zelfde tekst er in zetten trijntje en dan op de rechtermuisknop drukken
<willem> kan netwerkmanager niet installeren, ook niet via sudo apt-get update, dan krijg ik vreemde foutmeldingen
<lordievader> willem: Welke foutmeldingen?
<goudvink3919> hallo trijntje plakken staat niet opgelicht ja
<willem> dat is nogal een lang verhaal
<goudvink3919> hallo trijntje ben je er nog
<willem> Deze fout b.v.: Ophalen van http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/precise/non-free/i18n/Translation-en is mislukt  Er gebeurde iets raars bij het oplossen van 'packages.medibuntu.org:http' (-5 - Aan hostnaam is geen adres verbonden)
<lordievader> willem: Graag de output pasten in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<willem> oke
<goudvink3919> Hallo trijntje ben je er nog
<trijntje> goudvink3919: nee, je moet het eerst kopieren, en dan op paste.ubuntu.com plakken
<willem> heb  alles geplakt onder de naam willem
<trijntje> goudvink3919: je weet toch wel wat kopieren en plakken is?
<lordievader> willem: Dan uploaden en de link hier plakken.
<goudvink3919> ja maar als ik lsusb ingeef en op de rechtermuis knop druk dan staan plakken en kopieren niet opgelicht
<goudvink3919> dus wat je zegt gaat niet want die 2 woorden staan niet opgelicht
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Heb je wel de output geslecteerd?
<lordievader> geselecteerd*
<trijntje> goudvink3919: je moet door te klikken en te slepen de uitvoer van dat commando selecteren, en dan kopieren
<trijntje> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsusb | pastebinit
<goudvink3919> ja ik hen ctrl+alt+t voor het terminal scherm gedaan en toen op de rechtermuisknop gedrukt endan krijg ik een
<trijntje> doe dat dan maar, en plaats de url die je krijgt in deze chat
<goudvink3919> klein lijstje te zien maar plakken en kopieren staan niet opgelicht
<willem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7799038/plain/
<willem> sry voor het wachten, moest eerst een account aanmaken.
<trijntje> goudvink3919: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsusb | pastebinit
<lordievader> willem: Hihi, welke versie van Ubuntu draai je?
<lordievader> willem: 11.04?
<willem> 12.04
<willem> voor zover ik weet.
<lordievader> willem: In je sources staan nog dingen van Natty (11.04) deze is EOL. Vandaar de 404 errors.
<willem> Hoe kun je dat snel checken?
<lordievader> willem: lsb_release -a
<willem> het klopt
<willem> 12.04 LTS Precise
<willem> Het programma dat niet wil lukken om te installeren heet precies: Netwerk-manager-gnome
<willem> dat zat er wel atijd op, hoe het plotseling mist, is mij een raadsel
<lordievader> willem: Verander de sources van Natty naar Precise en draai "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<willem> hij draait nog, maar ik zie dat er nu toch ook vrij veel wordt genegeerd
<willem> hij is nu bezig aan de laatste opdracht
<willem> Genegeerd http://archive.canonical.com precise/partner Translation-en Fout http://packages.medibuntu.org precise Release.gpg                          Er gebeurde iets raars bij het oplossen van 'packages.medibuntu.org:http' (-5 - Aan hostnaam is geen adres verbonden)
<willem> zal ik nog een nieuwe link plaatsen met de inhoud van het scherm ?
<Fermata> De Medibuntu repositories bestaan niet meer.
<willem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7799123/plain/
<goudvink3919> nouw trijntje ik heb alles precies gedaan wat je om 17:59 hebt ingegeven >>dan komt er een hele lijst maar dan
<goudvink3919> weet ik het verder niet meer?/
<willem> Wanneer ik het probeer te installeren via softwarecenter komt de volgende foutmelding: Vereist installatie van onvertrouwde pakketten
<trijntje> goudvink3919: een hele lijst van wat?
<goudvink3919> wat je aan het commando dat je heb op gegeven om17:59
<trijntje> daarmee installeer je pastebinit, een programma om automatisch dingen naar het internet te kopieren
<trijntje> lsusb | pastebinit
<lordievader> willem: Zou je de volledige output willen pastebinnen?
<trijntje> als je dat uitvoert krijg je een internet adres, als je dat hier overtypt kan ik zien welke dongle je precies hebt
<goudvink3919> ja dat heb ik ingegeven ja
<willem> Heb in bovenstaande link reeds gedann
<trijntje> goudvink3919: ok, wat is de link die je krijgt?
<goudvink3919> o dat is niet moeilijk een van konig-electronic
<willem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7799123/plain/
<trijntje> goudvink3919: geef maar gewoon die link die je krijgt als je het commando van 18:13 uitvoert
<goudvink3919> www.konigelectronic.com
<lordievader> willem: Heb je de repos van medibuntu en torproject verwijderd?
<trijntje> goudvink3919: je luistert weer niet, ik heb de uitvoer van dat commando van 18:13 nodig om te weten welke dongle je hebt
<lordievader> willem: Hmm en ook nog wat dingen van launchpad.
<willem> dan zonder het te weten, hoe kan ik zien of die nog goed zijn ?
<lordievader> willem: Je sources zijn wel echt een zooitje geworden, he ;)
<willem> helaas, :O
<willem> weet dat ik laatst alle bluetooth verwijderd heb
<goudvink3919> trijntje type cmp-wnusb22
<lordievader> willem: Ik zou als ik jou was alle third-party meuk eruit gooien, en alle dingen updaten naar Precise.
<lordievader> Alle Ubuntu repos*
<trijntje> goudvink3919: ik kan je niet helpen als ik geen informatie over je computer kan krijgen, dat kan met dat pastebinit commando
<willem> wat is third party meuk ?
<trijntje> als je dat niet kan gebruiken en niet weet hoe je moet kopieren en plakken kan niemand je helpen
<lordievader> willem: Medibuntu, torproject, ppa's en wat je nog wel meer hebt dat niet Ubuntu is.
<willem> hoe kan ik dat het snelste doen ?
<lordievader> willem: Texteditor met root rechten openen en /etc/apt/sources.list en /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* doorneuzen.
<willem> en hoe weet ik wat rommel is ?
<goudvink3919> OK trijntje bedankt voor de service en nog een prettige avond
<lordievader> willem: Als het niet van *.ubuntu.com afkomt comment je het ;)
<trijntje> goudvink3919: ok, succes er mee
<willem> probeer het, als het niet lukt kom ik er morgen op terug, oke ?
<lordievader> willem: Prima ;)
<Fermata> Een moeizame avond.
<trijntje> zeg dat wel, anderhalf uur bezig geweest met onze goude vriend, en nogsteeds geen idee welke dongle hij heeft
<trijntje> tijdverspilling
<Fermata> maar de ideeen waren waardevol.
<Ubontor> Hallo :)
<Ubontor> Ik heb dus net 2 partities samengevoegd, Nu is de partitie dus groter dan de backup. Dit geeft deze ook aan bij het terug zetten van de image.
<Ubontor> Nu hij klaar is ziet het systeem wel een grotere partitie maar de install geeft of denkt nog op de oude grote te zitten.
<hans> goede avond
<Ubontor> Dus ik krijg nog steeds eenmelding dat mijn schijf te klein is geworden.
<Ubontor> Hoi Hans
<hans> toch weer terug op het nest
<Ubontor> Nest?
<hans> was een distro hopper
<hans> toch weer terug naar mint mate
<Ubontor> azo
<hans> gelijk maar compiz er op gezet heb ik toch nog wat te spelen
<Ubontor> Aanvulling... eigenlijk ziet het systeem ook nog steeds een te lage Disk space.
<Ubontor> hans: Dat ziet er goed uit compiz
<hans> yep toppie
<hans> nu nog ff mijn music map van mijn nas koppelen aan clemetine
<hans> kan hem alleen niet vinden
<hans> jij een idee
<Ubontor> Zijn dat ook de makers van Byrel of uBeryl? Ik geloof dat ik dat eens geinstalleerd heb. Was wel een toekomst visie.
<Ubontor> Staat misschien in de meterkast, je nas?
<Ubontor> Misschien ./media?
<hans> hihihi
<hans> dacht ik ook maar daar kan ik hem niet vinden
<OerHeks>  //<IP_TO_NAS>/shared_folder /mnt/myfolder cifs user,uid=1000,rw,suid,credentials=/etc/credentials 0 0
<OerHeks> zoiets?
<hans> he heks ga gelijk ff kijken
<OerHeks> voor credentials moet je ook iets doen >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1380583
<Ubontor> Hoi Oerheks
<OerHeks> hoi Ubontor
<hans> heb je gelijk in sorry moet zo weer aan het werk en wilde het toch klaar hebben
<Ubontor> Ben jij bekent met partities  in Ubuntu?
<hans> gparted
<hans> hoezo
<OerHeks> een beetje, wat wil je weten?
<Ubontor> Ik heb een partitie groter gemaakt en de image backup terug gezet. Maar nu denkt de machine nog steeds dat hij maar 50 gig heeft terwijl er net 20 gig bij is gevoegd
<OerHeks> partitie groter maken is 1, dan moet je de filesystem nog vergroten
<Ubontor> het terug zetten melde deze dat ook...20 gig groter dan...
<Ubontor> hoe doe ik dat?
<OerHeks> live cd met gparted is het handigste
<OerHeks> de hdd moet unmounted zijn
<lordievader> Ubontor: resize2fs :)
<lordievader> Wel eesrt unmounten idd.
<OerHeks> ow dat is ook handig ja
<Ubontor> Hoi Lordievader
<lordievader> yo/
<lordievader> Er... o/ *
<Ubontor> ik weet dit...Ik heb de cd gebruikt om de schijf te vergroten en de image mee terug gezet. Nu dus weer de cd gebruiken en dan weer naar Diskd gaan en wat dan?
<Ubontor> disks*
<lordievader> Ubontor: sudo resize2fs /dev/<some-filesystem>
<Ubontor> ok...dev kan ook dev2 zijn, mijn ubuntu is daar. en some-filesystem leterlijk overnemen?
<hans> wat zie je in gparted, daar kan je hem toch ook vergroten
<lordievader> Ubontor: Wat is de preciese regel die je gebruikt om je partitie te mounten?
<Ubontor> lordievader: ocit@FFtico:~$ sudo resize2fs /dev/<some-filesystem>
<Ubontor> bash: syntaxfout nabij onverwacht symbool 'newline'
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~$ sudo resize2fs /dev2/<some-filesystem>
<Ubontor> bash: syntaxfout nabij onverwacht symbool 'newline'
<Ubontor> ocit@FFtico:~$
<Ubontor> hans: ik dacht alleen de partitie te hoeven vergroten.
<Ubontor> lordievader: sudo resize2fs /dev/<some-filesystem> zo
<Ubontor> Verkeerd?
<OerHeks> dat <some filesystem>  moet je natuurlijk wel invullen
<Ubontor> met wat?
<OerHeks> sda1 of sda2 of zoiets
<lordievader> Ubontor: Het pad naar je filesystem.
<lordievader> Ubontor: Vandaar dat ik vroeg naar de regel die je gebruikt om hem te mounten.
<Ubontor> Ik weet niet of ik gemount heb, en ik weet niet hoe dat moet
<Ubontor> Okay dit ga ik niet sneppen. Kan ik het bestands gedeelte ook vergroten als ik weer de dvd gebruik?
<Ubontor> Het is toch gelukt. Ik kreeg de melding. ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo resize2fs /dev/sda2
<Ubontor> resize2fs 1.42.9 (4-Feb-2014)
<Ubontor> Het bestandssysteem is al 17920294 blokken groot.  Er is niets te doen!  Weer een restart gedaan en de Partitie was weer zoals het hoorde met erxtra Gigs. Dankjewel Lordievader
<lordievader> Ubontor: Oke, prima. Veel plezier.
<Ubontor> o/ dankje..
<hans_> hoi
<hans_> wie is er nog wakker
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-16
<hans_> wie is er nog online
<goudvink3919> Hallo goedemorgen zijn er nog mensen aanwezig?
<appie> Goede middag, ik probeerde vanmorgen ubuntu 12.04 te upgraden zoals mij werd gevraagd bij de updates, maar nu krijg ik ubuntu niet meer opgestart.
<appie> Weet iemand me te helpen? Ik wil liefst geen documenten kwijtraken
<pds> sup automatizatie ubuntu-server werkt (eindelijk)
<pds> any way is er een commando of te weten wat de hudige tijd is op de server
<Fermata> Met het commando uptime
<pds> brb
<appie> Sinds ik vanmorgen ubuntu 12.04 probeerde te upgraden (werd gevraagd bij het updaten), start ubuntu niet meer op. Iemand enig idee hoe nu verder?
<appie> kan iemand mij helpen?
<lordievader> pds: date
<Fermata> Of date, inderdaad.
<pds> mja
<pds> appie: ctrl + alt + f2 by fail
<pds> sudo gdm
<lordievader> gdm op een server? Pfff.
<pds> tis ne desktop i presume :)
<pds> lordie je had geen ervaring me preseeding als is het me goed herinner
<appie> kan iemand mij helpen?
<appie> nee dat werkt niet
<appie> Sinds ik vanmorgen ubuntu 12.04 probeerde te upgraden (werd gevraagd bij het updaten), start ubuntu niet meer op. Iemand enig idee hoe nu verder?
<lordievader> pds: Dat klopt.
<appie> ik krijg een scherm met: iets over low-graphics mode, maar daadrmee krijg ik unbuntu niet verder
<appie> ?
<lordievader> appie: Als je vanavond nog met je probleem zit, help ik je wel. Nu heb ik helaas geen tijd.
<appie> ok ik zal kijken of ik verder kom
<Cme_> Hoi Ik zoek een mp3 bewerker in Mint 17. Eentje waarmee ik kan knippen en lassen. Enig idee?
<lordievader> Cme_: Audacity.
<Cme_> ik zie em, bedankt Lordievader!
<Cme_> Bye bye
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-17
<pds> goeie morgen, preseeding experimenten gaan terug door :)
<pds> finetunen die handel
<lordievader> pds: Je hebt het werkend?
<pds> yup yup
<lordievader> pds: Gefeliciteerd.
<pds> duur wel lang voor het volledig geinstalleerd is maar download ne hele zak packets erachter :)
<pds> nu nog uitzoeken hoe ik extra repo's er kan achterkwakken
<pds> en hoe ik ansible kan runnen of enkele configs juist e zetten
<pds> maar ben al blij die die autoinstall werkt (maandje op zitten prutsen)
<pds> 25 dagen kickstarten waarom werkt dit niet - 5 dagen preseeden woop 't werkt
<pds> wel beetje ambetant dat je veel installaties moet doen om te kunnen finetunen natuurlijk
<pds> heef er hier iemand ervaring met het opzetten van cronjobs | heb php scriptje geschreven die een mailtje stuurt zou dit elke 5 minuten willen om te testen of hun mailserver nog draait
<pds> achteraf gezien mss beter om in shell scriptje te doen :)
<lordievader> pds: */5 *  * * * root <pad-script>
<pds> cool cool
<pds> hmmm mailtje zenden van de shell is niet zo moeilijk blijkbaar
<pds> kvraag me wel af hoe ik mailutils deftig instel
<rvdv> pds: Zie 'man mailx' bijna onderaan (is grote man page), onder het vet gedrukte "Sending mail from scripts"
<pds> hmmm kvrarvdv: mja maar je gaat zo iets postfix of mailutils nodig hebben zkr
<rvdv> denk dat je gewoon een externe smtp server kan gebruiken
<pds> het is te hopen
<rvdv> utils
<pds> hmmm
<rvdv> ;-) sorry
<rvdv> verkeerde  applicatie
<pds> no manual entry for mail-utils / mailutils
<rvdv> man mailx ?
<pds> die bestaat maar geen voorbeelden
<pds> kvraag me af hoe je dat beest geconfigureerd met een extern snmpt
<pds> aka me gmail
<pds> smtp*
<pds> hmm blijkbaar bestaat ssmtp zelf :d
<lordievader> msmtp is ook een prima MTA.
<pds> lordievader: hmmm het lukt me niet om te mail van shell :(
<rvdv> Ik ben momenteel met Archlinux online en kwam in hun forums dit tegen: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=765558#p765558 ... werkt OK ... ook met via msmtp
<rvdv> via ~/.mailrc set sendmail="/usr/bin/msmtp"
<pds> fixed - http://rianjs.net/2013/08/send-email-from-linux-server-using-gmail-and-ubuntu-two-factor-authentication/
<pds> iemand een idee in welke package flash zit
<OerHeks> voor chromium of firefox ?
<OerHeks> chromium wil pepperflashplugin-nonfree, firefox kan dacht ik de oude flashplugin-installer gebruiken
<OerHeks> pepper flash moet in 2 stapkes > http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/pepper-flash-player-installer-for.html
<OerHeks> effin, ik gebruik die zooi niet, ik pak gewoon chrome
<pds> ff
<Cme_> Hoi Is iemand bekend met het volgende command: dkms   Ik stuit nl. op: sudo: dkms: command not found
<lordievader> Cme_: sudo apt-get install dkms
<lordievader> Die heb je nodig om sommige drivers te bouwen.
<Cme_> ik ga het meteen proberen :)
<Cme_> @lordievader: het werkte! dkms . Eindelijk kan ik scrollen in Ubuntu!!!
<Cme_> Met de touchpad, ter verduidelijking.
<lordievader> Cme_: Gefeliciteerd ;)
<Cme_> Dank je, ben er weken mee bezig geweest
<Cme_> Wad in Mint17 al eerder gelukt maar die had het dkms command blijkbaar
<goudvink3919> Hallo goedemiddag
<goudvink3919> lordievader bent U aanwezig??
<goudvink3919> hallo apple
<lordievader> Hallo
<appie> Ubuntu 12.04 start niet meer op na ugrade (zoals bij de update stond) en er zou iets mis zijn met graphics of zo. Weet iemand raad?
<goudvink3919> o lordie vader weet U hoe je bij ubuntu de vreemde caracters kunt pakken bij windows weet ik het wel
<lordievader> appie: Zelfde verhaal als gister ;) als je het probleem vanavond nog hebt help ik je verder.
<appie> ja ben er niet verder meegekomen. OK ik zie je wellicht vanavond
<goudvink3919> als ik ctrl/alt en het nummerieke toetsenbord neem dan springt mijn scherm op de helft
<lordievader> goudvink3919: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicode_input#In_X11_.28Linux_and_other_Unix_variants.29
<goudvink3919> wat dat dongeltje betreft daar heb ik van konigelectronic bericht van het werkt niet op Ubuntu volges hun
<goudvink3919> moet ik naar die website?
<goudvink3919> Hallo Lordievader ik kan uit die site geen wijs uit
<goudvink3919> character staat nu op unicode(8) heb ik zojuist gezien
<lordievader> goudvink3919: Waar heb je het over?
<Bert_> de cd valt uit tijdens installatie en de computer start opnieuw op
<lord4163> Bert_: Hoi
<lord4163> Niet goed?
<Bert_> hallo
<goudvink3919> Hallo is er nog iemand aanwezig
<bb> de dvd opstarten en live opstarten vervolgens gaat de computer terug in opstart mnu
<lordievader> bb: Wat? Zou je een duidelijke beschrijving van het probleem willen geven? Daar mogen best hoofdletters en punten in voorkomen.
<OerHeks> 13.10 support eindigd vandaag \0/
<lordievader> Gellukig heb ik vorige week al mijn 13.10 bakken geupgrade :D
<OerHeks> ik heb inmiddels zoveel geprutst, tijd voor een verse install
<OerHeks> * met 14.04
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-18
<pds> kan niet pingen van een guest naar een host (vm) omgekeerd gaat wel
<pds> firewall staat uit
<lordievader> pds: Gebruik je de macvtap bridge?
<pds> niet zover ik weet
<pds> hmmm gw die door dhcp tijdens pxe werd doorgeblazen was verkeerd :d
<lordievader> pds: Want die kan dat namelijk niet. Als je via bridge-utils een behoorlijke bridge opzet kan het wel.
<prp-e> Hello :)
<trijntje> hey prp-e
<prp-e> How are you trijntje ?
<prp-e> I'm from Iran :)
<trijntje> hi, so why are you in the Dutch ubuntu channel? You can join the english channel by typing /join #ubuntu
<prp-e> We have #ubuntu-ir , I just want to know more LoCos and find new international friends :D
<trijntje> isn't there a #ubuntu-loco channel? This channel is Dutch only, as I imagine most loco channels are
<prp-e> trijntje, I just wanted to join Armenian community, but it seems their LoCo has no IRC channel :|
<trijntje> I dont think you'll find many armenians here, sorry ;)
<prp-e> #ubuntu-su would be for Soviet Union :D
<BerryH> Goedenavond. Thunar crashte net bij het mounten van mijn usb stick. Xubuntu genereerde een error rapport maar die klikte ik weg. Kan ik dit error rapport ergens terugzien?
<trijntje> /var/log/crash misschien?
<BerryH> trijntje: gevonden in /var/crash. Bedankt.
<trijntje> oja, var/crash
<BerryH> Tja, het leek erop!
<goudvink3919> goede avond als ik met andere characters wil werken met ctrl-alt en dan op het nummerieke toetsenbord
<goudvink3919> dan springt mijn beeld van onder naar boven telkens voor de helft weg?
<goudvink3919> bij windows is dat simpel maar bij ubuntu 13.10 weet ik het niet??
<goudvink3919> zijn er nog mensen die het wel weten??
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-19
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> Môge lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> prima, al stijgt de temperatuur hier al lekker, en bij u?
<lordievader> Hier gaat het lekker ondanks het warme weer...
<Saliha> hallo
<hans> hoi
<Guest59821> rustig hoekje
<BerryH> Goedenavond.
<BerryH> Bij het opstarten van mijn Xubuntu 14.04 krijg ik een login scherm. Vervolgens log ik in. Gedurende de tijd die het kost om mijn bureaublad op te bouwen en ik volledig ingelogd ben, is mijn bureaubladachtergrond 'gescrambled'..Dit is alleen als ik de standaard video driver gebruik. Als ik de nvidia proprietary driver gebruik heb ik dit probleem niet. Is dit het waard om een bug voor in te dienen?
<BerryH> Met standaard bedoel ik: X.Org X server video driver.
<lordievader> BerryH: Ja, het is een goed idee om een bug in te dienen tegen Nouveau.
<BerryH> lordievader: pakketnaam is Nouveau?
<BerryH> niet xorg?
<lordievader> BerryH: Volledige pakket naam is 'xserver-xorg-video-nouveau', maar de driver zelf heet Nouveau.
<BerryH> lordievader: Ok. Ik dien mijn bugs 'altijd' in via ubuntu-bug <pakketnaam>. Zou de pakketnaam dan xserver-xorg-video-nouveau moeten zijn?
<lordievader> BerryH: Correct.
<BerryH> Ok, dank.
<BerryH> Ga ik die bug indienen.
<BerryH> Het lijkt erop alsof deze bug iets soortgelijks beschrijft. Ik gebruik echter geen Unity. Moet ik dan een nieuwe bug indienen?
<BerryH> #931967 Corrupted graphics after the login until the unity launcher appears
<lordievader> BerryH: Dat lijkt mij dezelfde bug.
<hans_> hoi
<OerHeks> :-)
<hans_> he alles goed al een beetje afgekoeld
<OerHeks> gewoon niet teveel taken draaien
<hans_> weet jij hoe ik mijn brightness kan vast zetten, xbacklight werkt hier niet lekker op mint 17 mate
<Guest72878> ik keek of Kebabfische aan wezig was nee dank u
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-20
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Guest29039> [12:22] <Andre___> schoone instalatie  amd 64 2x dual core  5200+  asrock bord,  bios American megatrends 2007 , de computer loop al jaren met unbuntu, 14. 04 LTS  unbuntu versie  64 bit,   [12:24] <Andre___> de 32 bit versie van 14.04 LTS ubuntu heb ik ook geprobeerd zelfde resultaat [12:25] <lordievader> Andre___: Wat voor een grafische kaar + driver gebruik je? [12:32] == khildin [~khildin@ip-213-49-85-147.dsl.
<Guest29039> - Integrated NVIDIA ® GeForce6-class graphics [12:43] <Kebabfish> - NVIDIA ® GeForce 6150SE / nForce 430
<Guest29039> het is misschien even onduidelijk maar het instaleren van de nieuwe 14. 04 LTS lukt niet de grafischekaart heeft wat andere softwear nodig maar hoe doe ik dat?
<Guest29039> dit invoeren in de recoveri mode: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates -y
<Guest29039> dan: sudo apt-get update verder weet ik het niet.
<Guest29039> na het instaleren van 14 04 loopt het systeem vast 10 x geprobeerd de muis werkt dan niet meer alles blokeerd
<TiDoo> hi
<TiDoo> nogal stillekes
<hans_> moge
<hans_> niemand hier
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-13
<Dennis82_> Mogge
<Dennis82_> Is er iemand die verstand heeft van ivy bridge video kaarten in een laptop
<dennis1982> Mogge
<dennis1982> Dit is leuk voor het eerst op een irc chat programmatje
<dennis_> mogge
<dennis_> mogge
<dennis_> iemand die mij wegwijs kan maken in ivy bridge display controllers
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Skald_9_> hey
<lordievader> o/
<Wobbo> Bijna niemand gebruikt Evolutions client.
<Wobbo> Sinds Ubuntu 15.04 zitten er een aantal problemen voor gekomen. Best irritant, alle mails (alle verschillende type mails of het nou POP is of IMAP) met bijlage worden niet verzonden.
<Wobbo> Ubuntu heeft best een oude versie, 3.12.11 terwij er al 3.16.
<Wobbo> Weet iemand hoe ik de laatste versie in een deb kan krijgen/vinden?
<lordievader> Zoek naar ppa's of bouw zelf de package.
<Wobbo> Ja, ik wel een PPA gevonden, https://launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3
<Wobbo> Ik heb hier nog niet aan begonnen, eerst even kijken hoe het zit met de huidige updates... Best eng na vorige week.
<Wobbo> Voor enkele update word er eerst gevraagt voor "herstarten..." Nu word ik weer zenuwachtig!
<Wobbo> Tja...
<Wobbo> Gelukkig...
<Wobbo> :D
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-14
<Priyantha> Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaai lieve schatjes allemaal :9 :W \o/ :D :9 :W \o/ :D :-) \o/ :9 :W
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<hansboertje> waarom krijg ik steeds een foutmelding in software centre van xubuntu en hoe los ik dat op
<OerHeks> hallo hansboertje
<OerHeks> welke foutmelding krijg je precies? plak ze in paste.ubuntu.com en geef de url hier
<hansboertje> u mag deze aktie niet uit voeren
<OerHeks> werk je met het 1e account dat aangemaakt is tijdens installatie, of een nieuwe?
<OerHeks> alleen de 1e heeft rechten om software center te gebruiken, denk ik
<hansboertje> u heeft niet de benodige rechten om deze actie uit te voeren
<hansboertje> org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name': ':1.61'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<OerHeks> wat krijg je als je 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' uitvoert in terminal?
<hansboertje> en dit is wat hij deed op mijn pc
<hansboertje> karol@ukkie:~$ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade [sudo] password for karol:  Genegeerd http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease Genegeerd http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease Geraakt http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty Release.gpg Genegeerd http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates InRelease Geraakt http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty Release Genegeerd http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-backports InRelease Genege
<hansboertje> nu heb ik weer
<hansboertje> in de toepassing ubuntu software center is een interne fout op getreden
<hansboertje> er is een fout op getreden bij het doorgeven van de transactie
<OerHeks> je zou de cache kunnen wissen, en softwarecenter herconfigureren > verwijder  ~/.cache/software-center  ~/.config/software-center  >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure software-center
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-15
<Priyantha> Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaai lieve schatjes allemaal :9 :w \o/ :P :9 :W :p :9 :W
<lordievader> Err, okay?
<Priyantha> hihi oops :+
<Priyantha> verkeerde channel :P
<lordievader> Zoiets dacht ik al.
<OerHeks> oef, we waren bijna schatjes
<Priyantha> :P
<Priyantha> hihi ;-)
<Priyantha> jawel hoor zijn jullie ook ;)
<hansboertje> ik krijg synaptic pakket beheer helemaal niet open en geef ook geen foutmelding
<hansboertje> wat kan ik doen om hem open te krijgen
<lordievader> hansboertje: Wat krijg je als je hem vannuit een terminal opent?
<hansboertje_> hoe doe ik dat in termial
<hansboertje_> wat ik doe knippen en plakken omdat ik dat makkelijks vind
<hansboertje_> plus ik ben een beginner met xubuntu
<trijntje> gewoon synaptic typen
<hansboertje_> bedankt die heb ik open
<lordievader> hansboertje_: Voer nu eens een update uit.
<hansboertje_> synaptic kan ik wijzegingen door voeren
<hansboertje_> plus dat hij ook een foutmelding geeft in software centre
<OerHeks> hansboertje_, heb je de tips die ik gister gaf, geprobeert ? de configs verwijderen en softwarecenter opnieuw instellen?
<lordievader> Welke foutmelding krijg je, hansboertje_?
<OerHeks> jul 14 19:07:20 <OerHeks>	je zou de cache kunnen wissen, en softwarecenter herconfigureren > verwijder  ~/.cache/software-center  ~/.config/software-center  >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure software-center
<hansboertje_> hoe kan ik hem verwijderen want hij geef aan dat ik geen wijzegingen door mavoeren
<hansboertje_> mag voeren
<hansboertje_> staat er ergens geen  vinkje open of gesloten staan die open of gesloten moet zij
<hansboertje_> zijn
<lordievader> hansboertje_: Wat probeer je precies uit te voeren?
<hansboertje_> om programma binnen te halen via ubuntu centre en dan krijg ik deze fout nelding in de toepassing ubuntu software center is een interne fout opgetreden
<lordievader> Klinkt alsof hij geen sudo kan uitvoeren.
<hansboertje_> hoe los ik dit op
<lordievader> hansboertje_: Draai software center vannuit je terminal en kijk of daar errors in terecht komen.
<hansboertje_> met welke regel in terminal
<lordievader> Err... OerHeks, jij gebruikte Ubuntu toch?
<hansboertje_> nee xubuntu
<lordievader> Die heeft niet hetzelfde software centrum?
<hansboertje_> oke  mat moet ik nu doen om programma binnen halen via software center
<hansboertje_> maar wat
<Anton__> kan iemand me helpen de boel weer op orde te krijgen? Ik kan niet meer switchen tussen toepassingen; heb geen systeem menuś meer, ook niet rechts boven met de algemene instellingen en heb aan de linkerkant geen menu balk meer
<Anton__> ubuntu 15.04
<lordievader> hansboertje_: Kun je nog updaten via apt-get?
<hansboertje_> ja die heb allemaal binnen
<Anton__> weet ik niet :).  ik ben kort geleden geswitched naar ubuntu ... een maandje of twee geleden denk ik
<lordievader> Anton__: Dat was niet echt tegen jou, maargoed updaten kan geen kwaad, open een tty (ctrl + alt + f1): sudo apt-get update&& sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lordievader> hansboertje_: Bestaat er een commando 'softwarecenter' o.i.d.?
<hansboertje_> dat weet ik niet want ik ben een nieuwe ling
<hansboertje_> is het niet beter en sneller dat ik xubuntu opnieuw installeerd of zit ik dan weer met de zelfde fouten als nu
<trijntje> hansboertje_: voer dit uit in de terminal:
<trijntje> sudo apt-get check
<Anton___> dat ging even mis
<lordievader> hansboertje_: In je terminal: software<tab>, levert dat iets op?
<lordievader> Anton__: Wat ging er mis?
<hansboertje_> trijnte en wat moet ik nu doen
<Anton___> een groot scherm waarin ik even niet kon pasten wat jij getypt had ... en daarna kon ik dat niet beëindigen
<trijntje> op enter drukken en je wachtwoord invoeren, en dan zeggen wat de uitvoer is
<Anton___> incorrect wachtwoord kreeg ik een paar keer
<lordievader> Anton___: dat is waarschijnlijk tty1 ;), om terug te keren naar je gui: ctrl + alt + f7
<lordievader> Anton___: De login is je gebruikelijke login.
<Anton___> en welk commando hoorde ik ook alweer uit te voeren?
<hansboertje_> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd        De status informatie wordt gelezen... Klaar
<lordievader> Anton___: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Anton___> even printen; kom later wel weer terug
<Anton___> CTRL ALT F7 doet helemaal niets
<lordievader> Zit je in je gui?
<trijntje> hansboertje_: dat ziet er naar uit dat er niks mis is met je pakketten, welke foutmelding krijg je precies?
<Anton___> nee. in firefox
<Anton___> moet ik een terminal sessie starten?
<hansboertje_> trijntje dit krijg als antwoordPakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd        De status informatie wordt gelezen... Klaar
<lordievader> Anton___: Dat bedoel ik, ctrl + alt + F<X> veranderd je tty, ctrl + alt + F7 doet in dit geval niks omdat je al in tty7 zit.
<trijntje> hansboertje_: ja, dat gaat dus goed. Wat probeer je precies te doen en wat gaat er precies fout?
<lordievader> Anton___: Maar als je firefox kunt openen kun je vast ook wel een terminal openen: ctl + alt +t
<Anton___> ctrl alt t doet ook niets; ik beëindig FF nu en probeer jouw commando uit. kom later wel weer terug.
<Anton___> bedankt in elk geval
<Anton__> lordievader: update uitgevoerd; daarna herstart. maar nog steeds niets anders dan bureaublad
<lordievader> Hmm, je gebruikt Ubuntu? Sinds wanneer doet dit probleem zich voor?
<Anton__> sinds gisteren ... maandagavond gewoon afgesloten; bij opstarten gisteren had ik dit fenomeen
<Anton__> ubuntu 15.04
<lordievader> Had je daarvoor je systeem geupdate?
<lordievader> trijntje: Jij gebruikt Unity toch? Hoe debug je Unity?
<hansboertje_> trijnje de eerste fout is in de toepassing ubuntu software center is een interne fout opgetreden en de tweede is u mag deze actie niet uitvoeren en daar achter staat u heeft niet de benodige rechten om deze actie uit te voeren
<trijntje> lordievader: weet ik niet precies, je kan proberen de map .compiz te verplaatsen, kijken of die dan reset
<Anton__> er was maandag wel een update, maar daarvoor hoefde ik dacht niet te herstarten ... weet dat niet helemaal zeker trouwens
<trijntje> hansboertje_: dan moeten we de exacte foutmelding van het softwarecentrum  weten
<lordievader> hansboertje_: Ik hou het erop dat het software center faalt met het aanroepen van sudo.
<lordievader> Anton__: Volg trijntje's advies ;)
 * lordievader weet niks van Unity
<hansboertje_> en wat moe ik nu doen
<hansboertje_> moet
<Anton__> oops. via terminal venster dus de map .compiz verplaatsen ... waar naar toe trijntje ?
<trijntje> Anton__: maakt niet uit. Type maar in de terminal
<trijntje> mv .compiz .compiz_backup
<trijntje> hansboertje_: nog een keer met software center proberen, en ons vertellen wat er mis gaat
<Anton__> tot zo dan maar weer
<lordievader> hansboertje_: Of gewoon lekker apt-get gebruiken in plaats van dat software center ding.
<lordievader> :P
<Anton__> die map heb ik verplaatst en gecontroleerd dat die verplaatst is. daarna herstart ... nog steeds nix
<hansboertje_> trijnte in kan niets doen omdat hij iedere keer aangeeft dat ik deze actie niet uit mag voeren
<trijntje> hansboertje_: exacte foutmelding aub
<hansboertje_> trijnje de eerste fout is in de toepassing ubuntu software center is een interne fout opgetreden en de tweede is u mag deze actie niet uitvoeren en daar achter staat u heeft niet de benodige rechten om deze actie uit te voeren
<lordievader> trijntje: Weet jij hoe je dat ding launched vanaf de terminal?
<trijntje> software-center
<trijntje> of nog beter
<trijntje> LANG=C
<trijntje> software-center
<trijntje> dan heb je meteen de output in het Engels, helpt bij zoeken
 * trijntje is er vandoor nu
<hansboertje_> en dat is wat ik krijg in een grijs met een pijl naar beneden en een rondje met een streep er door
<lordievader> hansboertje_: Kun je ^ dat uitvoeren in je terminal die error triggeren en vervolgens de console output pastebinnen?
<Anton__> lordievader & trijntje: ik wacht wel even tot een kennis van me terug is van vakantie. hardstikke bedankt in elk geval voor jullie pogingen. ik kan in elk geval bij mijn mail, FF en office. Beetje (boel) behelpen, maar het is even niet anders.
<hansboertje_> dat krijg ik nietvoor me kaar
<hansboertje_> karol@ukkie:~$  software-center 2015-07-15 12:11:53,282 - softwarecenter.backend.zeitgeist_logger - WARNING - Support for Zeitgeist disabled 2015-07-15 12:11:53,307 - softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.app - INFO - found a running software-center on dbus, reconnecting
<hansboertje_> en dit krijg ik na invoeren van software center
<hansboertje_> in terminal
<lordievader> Moet je eerst even de andere afsluiten.
<hansboertje_> alles
<lordievader> Voordat je multiline console output hier gaat posten, graag via http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hansboertje_> wat moet ik doen met het venster
<pjotter> Klopt het dat ik de adobe flashplayer plugin in firefox telkens handmatig moet toestaan?
<Maikel> misschien moet je hem er maar uitslopen
<Maikel> er zijn goede redenen waarom dit gebeurd
<Maikel> http://tweakers.net/nieuws/104227/microsoft-en-adobe-patchen-bugs-uit-hacking-team-data.html
<mandje> als je install via de gui doet moet je toch achteraf /home met de hand op aparte partitie zetten he? (als je /home dus apart wil)
<trijntje> pjotter: dat is omdat flash lek is, je kan html5 gebruiken: https://www.youtube.com/html5
<pjotter> trijntje. Je kan mijn gedachten lezen :) Ik zat net te denken: Wordt muisschien maar eens tijd om flsh eruit te halen en over te gaan op html5. Ik gebruik flash eigenlijk alleen voor video's op sites als youtube en vimeo. Maar die ondersteunen gewoon html5 tegenwoordig.
<JanC> mandje: dat kan ook in de installer
<hansboertje> als ik opnieuw xubuntu installeerd wat moet ik dan om ubuntu software cener normaal te openen en niet telkens een fout melding te krijgen dat ik er niet bevoegd voor ben
<hansboertje> center
<hansboertje> dat heb ik iedere keer als ik opnieuw xubuntu probeert te installeren dat heb ik al een paar keer algehad
<hansboertje> of weet iemand hoe ik het beste xubuntu kan installeren
<hansboertje> en ik gelijk nog een vraag welke programma moet ik hebben om xubuntu goed te laten werken
<hansboertje> want ik heb vandaag alles er af gehaald en alles eropnieuw opgezet en na een tijdje heb ik het zelfde probleem in xubuntu
<lordievader> Terwijl je je als normale user gedraagt?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-16
<exalt> Hallo. no link-local IPv6 address for eth0
<exalt> hoe fix ik dit ?
<mandje> goedenmiddag. de driver voor deze wifi hardware geeft veel minder ontvangst dan die in windows. is dat te verbeteren?  Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1030 [Rainbow Peak] (rev 34)
<mandje> ubuntu 14.04. verse install.
<lordievader> mandje: Wat is de output van "sudo iw dev `sudo iw dev|grep Interface|awk '{print $2}'` station dump" ?
<mandje> gooit ergens een file station dump neer?  en die eerste sudo iw dev hoort er niet bij he?
<mandje> hoort er wel bij. :)
<mandje> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11887137/
<mandje> ben nu verbonden met de foon die hotspot. omdat de wifi repeater te zwak ontvangen wordt.
<mandje> maar als ik nu zou rebooten in windows heb ik een prima signaal van die repeater.. vandaar de vraag.
<lordievader> De output is naar je telefoon? Zou je de output nog eens kunnen generen maar dan verbonden met de repeater? (Je weet overigens zeker dat je met de repeater bent verbonden en niet met het basis station?)
<mandje> ja volgens mij wel. ik ben ff weg om aan die repeater te gaan hangen.
<mandje> lordievader: geloof dat dat het probleem is ja. deze install wil niet over op de repeater. basis en repeater hebben zelfde ssid. om het transparant en makkelijk te houden. maar het lijkt of nu in 14.04 het niet wil dat dezelfde ssid naam ook 'gezien' wordt.  mmmm, ze zijn allebei hidden. dat zou wel es de reden kunnen zijn.
<mandje> ff klooien.
<lordievader> Ik heb daar een leuk scriptje voor.
<lordievader> mandje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11887266/
<lordievader> Aanroep: essidscanner.sh <interface> <essid>
<mandje> ik ga maar de repeater een eigen ssid geven.
<lordievader> Linux kan prima met netwerken omgaan die uit meerdere accesspoints bestaan hoor.
<lordievader> Loop eerst eens je network manager settings door voordat je je netwerk gaat veranderen.
<mandje> reeds gebeurd. ik hoor je lordievader. maar kijk er later nog wel naar.
<hansboertje> ik heb xubuntu opnieuw geinstalleerd en ik wil nu weten wat ik nu moet doen om niet de fouten te krijgen dat ik ze niet mag uitvoeren
<lordievader> Ik weet niet wat jij doet om ze wel te krijgen ;)
<hansboertje> als ik dat eens wist dan zat ik hier niet op
<lordievader> Tja, zonder ooit de fout duidelijk te hebben gezien durf ik niks te zeggen.
<hansboertje> ik krijg een grijs vlak met de melding dat ik niet bevoegd ben om ze ui te voeren
<hansboertje> uit
<hansboertje> en U was er gisteren ook al mee bezig sam met trijntj
<lordievader> Dat weet ik, maar ik ben nog steeds opzoek naar iets van een stacktrace.
<hansboertje> ik werd er zo gek van dat ik weer een nieuwe installatie heb opgezet en nu wil ik die fouten niet maken
<lordievader> Dat weet ik, maar ik ben nog steeds opzoek naar iets van een stacktrace.
<lordievader> Whoops.
<hansboertje> mijn vraag is kan ik in ubuntu center wat aan staan wat uit moet of anders om
<hansboertje> en mijn vraag is waarom xubuntu hulp in het engels is en niet in het nederlands want mijn engels is niet goed
<lordievader> Het zou mij niet verbazen als ze de man kracht niet hebben om alles te vertalen.
<hansboertje> ik ben weer begonnen met dingen te installeren maar is er  geen regel om je wactwoord uit te schakelen
<lordievader> Die is er wel, maar het is zeer onverstandig om dat te gebruiken.
<hansboertje> dankje
<hansboertje> welke programma moet installeren om xubuntu goed te laten werken
<lordievader> Ligt aan waar je je machine voor gebruikt.
<hansboertje> voor muziek en films en in algemeen
<lordievader> VLC voor films. Voor muziek zou ik naar Clementine of MPD kijken.
<hansboertje> alvast bedankt hij blijf tot nu draaien zonder foutmelding maar hij is zeer traag
<lordievader> hansboertje: Weet je hoe je een terminal opend?
<hansboertje> en ik wil ook weten welke torents ik moet hebben om losse muziek binnen te halen
<hansboertje> ja
<hansboertje> die heb ik nu open
<hansboertje> en voor films  met onder titeling
<lordievader> hansboertje: Dat wordt hier alleen besproken als het legaal is, aangezien dat meestal niet het geval is wordt er hier niet veel over gesproken.
<lordievader> hansboertje: Zou je het volgende uit willen voeren "sudo apt-get update&& sudo apt-get install smartmontools" en de output van "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda" willen pastebinnen?
<lordievader> Pastebin == http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hansboertje> karol@ukkie:~$ sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda [sudo] password for karol:  smartctl 6.2 2013-07-26 r3841 [i686-linux-3.13.0-57-generic] (local build) Copyright (C) 2002-13, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org  === START OF INFORMATION SECTION === Model Family:     Western Digital Caviar SE Serial ATA Device Model:     WDC WD800JD-60LSA5 Serial Number:    WD-WMAM9SF84312 Firmware Version: 10.01E03 User Capacity:    80
<hansboertje> dit is de tekst die ik nu krijg
<lordievader> Vandaar dus de pastebin ;)
<lordievader> Zou je dat nog eens via pastebin willen delen?
<hansboertje> ik krijg log in niet open
<hansboertje> hij vraag naar mijn email adres en die geef ik maar dan kom ik niet verder
<lordievader> Hmm, https://paste.kde.org/ dan?
<hansboertje> het luk me niet dit is de test die ik krijg
<hansboertje>  Home KDE Identity      People     Groups     Privacy Policy     Login     Register  Error 404 The given validation could not be confirmed, please contact the site administrator.          Home » Error      KDE Links  Maintained by KDE Sysadmin. Design by KDE Webteam. KDE® and the K Desktop Environment® logo are registered trademarks of KDE e.V. | Legal
<lordievader> Je hoeft alleen in 'paste data' de output in te plakken en op paste te drukken.
<hansboertje> lordievader hoop dat je hem gekregen heb
<hansboertje> ik
<OerHeks> hansboertje, wij zien de url niet als jij op enter drukt
<OerHeks> je moet hem zelf hier geven
<lordievader> ^ dat.
<hansboertje> ik krijg hem niet verstuurd uit ubuntu pastebin
<lordievader> De kde pastebin is ook prima.
<OerHeks> het url adresje ..
<hansboertje> hoe verstuur ik dat dokument uit kdepaste want hij vraag iedere keer om mijn  email adres en daar gaat het op fout
<lordievader> Hij vraagt nergens om jouw email adres. Je vult je output in bij 'paste data' klikt op 'Paste', copieert de url en plakt die hier.
<OerHeks> title invullen, zooi plakken in text en paste drukken
<lordievader> Titel is optioneel.
<hansboertje> OerHeks wat bedoel je met url adres
<OerHeks> oh in paste.ubuntu.com moet dat wel, sorrie
<OerHeks> url = adres = http://www.paste etc
<hansboertje> ik heb 2 dokumenten uit ter minal naar je gestuurd ik hoop dat ze zijn aan gekomen
<lordievader> Je hebt hier nog geen urls geplaats.
<OerHeks> wij krijgen geen urls van paste.kde.org , dat moet je zelf doorgeven
<hansboertje> die krijg niet want ik heb alles uit determinal gekopieerd en doorgestuurd
<hansboertje> ik
<hansboertje> maar hoe doe ik dat
<OerHeks> je hebt ze geplakt op paste, en als je ze verstuurd hebt, krijg je een adres in de adresbalk met een nummerke....
<hansboertje> want ik ben een nieuwe met xubuntu
<lordievader> hansboertje: Dat maakt niet uit. We zoeken naar een url ala https://paste.kde.org/pc6ur39fb
<OerHeks> hmm weer die adobe plugin installer zooi update :-(
<hansboertje> ik kan het niet vinden is er op internet geen duidelijk uitleg hoe xubuntu moet installeren en moet gebruiken in jip en janneke taal of een youtube filmpje
<bardolomejus> Je moet van de cd booten en dan een taal selecteren
<Skald_9_> die adobe flash plug-in, wanneer doen ze daar iets aan? :(
<Skald_9_> nog steeds geen nieuwe versie ...
<OerHeks> telkens trage update van firefox vind ik erger, imho
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-17
<hansboertje> bedankt voor de hulp maar hij is nog steeds traag maar ik denk dat ik hem zo laat als dat geen systeem fouten op kunnen treden
<hansboertje> mijn vraag is als die traag is is het systeem wel goed beveiligd
<hansboertje> en ik heb nog een vraag of er nog een torents is die losse nummers binnen kan halen zoals limeware in windows
<JanC> transmission (standaard in Ubuntu) kan dat toch?
<mandje> mogguh. btrfs geeft foutmeldingen bij het afsluiten van deze verse install. 14.04 op ssd. wat moet je daar mee?
<hansboertje> is er iemand die het weet
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<hansboertje> ik probeer een torents te zoeken om losse nummers te downlaoden kan u me bij helpen
<lordievader> hansboertje: Dat is waarschijnlijk illegaal, wordt hier niet besproken.
<hansboertje> en nog bedankt van gisteren hij is alleen nog wat traag maar ik laat hem zo
<lordievader> Weet je al hoe pastebin werkt?
<hansboertje> is er niet zo programma als limeware in windows
<hansboertje> nee
<lordievader> Dit klinkt allemaal hoogst illegaal, wordt hier allemaal niet besproken.
<hansboertje> oke bedankt
<mandje> btrfs geeft foutmeldingen bij het afsluiten van deze verse install. 14.04 op ssd. wat moet je daar mee?
<lordievader> Analyseren en fixen?
<mandje> kan het met 'trim' te maken hebben?  gaat dat niet persee automatisch goed bij een install van 14.04 op ssd?
<lordievader> Ik ken brtfs niet... En zonder errors kan ik er ook niks zinnigs over zeggen.
<mandje> nee, natuurlijk. maar ik heb het idee dat oorzaak heel goed maar een dingetje kan zijn. een lullig iets. ik ga gelukkig echt geen peentjes zweten van btrfs errors. :)
<BerryH> Goedemiddag
<BerryH> Ik heb net een update gedaan van Xubuntu en bij de herstart kreeg ik foutmeldingen gerelateerd aan nvidia
<BerryH> Ik werd doorgeleid naar https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1268257
<BerryH> Ik heb dit uitgevoerd: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-331 nvidia-331-uvm. Echter, als ik in de nvidia log kijk dan staat er nu 'Sorry but your hardware configuration is not supported'. Weet iemand hier een oplossing voor?
<JanC> BerryH: oudere driver-versie installeren?
<JanC> BerryH: is dat oude hardware?
<JanC> Ubuntu heeft meerdere nvidia-versies
<JanC> BerryH: welke grafische kaart heb je?
<BerryH> Ik heb: VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation G98M [Quadro NVS 160M]
<OerHeks> hoe kom je eigenlijk aan die 331 driver?
<BerryH> OerHeks: is het niet voldoende om sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-331 nvidia-331-uvm te doen?
<OerHeks> welke versie zit je?
<BerryH> OerHeks: welke versie van wat?
<OerHeks> normaal heb je geen 331 in 14.04/15.04
<OerHeks> open terminal: sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<BerryH> output: nvidia-173
<BerryH> nvidia-304
<BerryH> nvidia-304-updates
<BerryH> nvidia-331
<BerryH> nvidia-331-updates
<BerryH> Ik zie nu ook een waarschuwingsteken in de rechter bovenhoek staan...
<BerryH> The update information is outdated, this may be caused by network problems or by a repository that is no longer available..
<OerHeks> veilig zou zijn: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall  , maar ik weet niet waarom je die error krijgt
<BerryH> Die error in de nvidia log?
<BerryH> Ik zal het commando eens proberen wat je geeft..
<BerryH> Hmmm, dan krijg ik: Reading package lists... Done
<BerryH> Building dependency tree
<BerryH> Reading state information... Done
<BerryH> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<OerHeks> en welke versie van ubuntu zit je?
<BerryH> OerHeks: Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<OerHeks> in 15.04 wijst de 331 package naar de 340
<OerHeks> probeer die eens?
<BerryH> Dus: sudo apt-get install nvidia-340 nvidia-340-uvm?
<OerHeks> gewoon '  sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall  "
<BerryH> Die heb ik al geprobeerd.
<OerHeks> jockey is vervangen sinds 14.04 door ubuntu-driver
<OerHeks> dan is je quadro 160 niet meer ondersteund denk ik :-(
<BerryH> Hmmm...ok..
<OerHeks> heeft die 331 driver ooit gewerkt?
<BerryH> Nog een vraag: als ik sudo apt-get update doe dan krijg ik een rare melding...
<BerryH> W: An error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://repository.spotify.com stable InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 13B00F1FD2C19886
<BerryH> W: Failed to fetch http://repository.spotify.com/dists/stable/InRelease
<BerryH> W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<BerryH> OerHeks: ik heb geen idee, lijkt me wel. Ik heb al heel lang geen error meldingen meer gehad
<BerryH> Nu sinds de laatste update krijg ik ineens errors
<OerHeks> spotify mist een key
<OerHeks> hoe kan dat nu plots?
<OerHeks> https://www.spotify.com/nl/download/linux/ voor de key toevoegen
<BerryH> Dank. Ik heb geen idee hoe dat nu ineens gebeurt...
<BerryH> Ik zal eens rebooten...want het waarschuwingsteken is nu ineens weg..
<OerHeks> als je de key hebt, zal dat de oorzaak zijn geweest ja
<OerHeks> gewoon updaten wil ook helpen
<BerryH> Had ik ook gedaan
<BerryH> sudo apt-get update
<BerryH> en sudo apt-et upgrade
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-18
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> goedenmorgen beste lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, how is het ermee?
<OerHeks> Fris en Fruitig, en U?
<lordievader> Best oke.
<jimmy_> hallo
<jimmy_> ik heb een vraag
<jimmy_> goedenavond
<OerHeks> Hallo jimmy_
<jimmy_> ik heb een vraag zou iemand mij daarmee kunnen helpen
<jimmy_> hallo
<jimmy_> ik heb een vraagje
<jimmy_> ik ga een server opzetten
<jimmy_> die films en series
<jimmy_> moet gaan downloaden
<jimmy_> en daar zou ik plex
<jimmy_> voor gaan gebruiken
<jimmy_> maar ik heb ook een downloader nodig
<jimmy_> voor torrents of nzb
<jimmy_> is er niet een manier voor blackhole
<jimmy_> voor torrent
<jimmy_> want op piratebat
<jimmy_> piratebay
<OerHeks> ugh .. films en series torrents :-(
<jimmy_> heb je alleen magnet links
<jimmy_> ja
<OerHeks> dat is niet in de geest van dit kanaal
<jimmy_> ik weet
<jimmy_> ik heb liever usenet
<OerHeks> mooi
<jimmy_> weet je niet een site of een manier om makkelijk vanuit overal en film aan te klikken of kiezen
<jimmy_> en dat de server ze automatisch download
<OerHeks> ja nee, dit soort vragen beantwoorden wij niet, en is illegaal op #freenode. succes ermee
<jimmy_> ow oke
<jimmy_> sorry
<jimmy_> dankjewel voor het helpen
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-19
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Scot_> Wat is er met ubuntu aan de hand??
<lordievader> ?
<Scot_> sinds ik 14.04 heb geinstalled kan ik niks meer downloaden, installeren, adobe flashplayer installeren, skype en synaptic blijven hangen bij download etc....
<Scot_> De website word grijs bij downloaden,
<lordievader> Scot_: Open eens een terminal en draai: sudo apt-get update
<Scot_> die update heb ik ook geprobeert. welke kant ga je op als ik vragen mag??
<lordievader> Scot_: De standaard troubleshooting?
<lordievader> Scot_: Kun je nog wel updates uitvoeren met apt-get?
<Scot_> nee lukt niet, er komt altijd wel een verhaal dat het een en ander niet klopt. bv: ziet geen map.
<lordievader> Ah, kun je die error pastebinnen? (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<Scot_> Dan moet ik eerst even iets proberen te installen.
<Scot_> sudo apt-get install gksu .  E: kan vergrendeling /var/lib/dpkg/log niet verkrijgen- open (11: hulpbron is tijdelijk onbeschikbaar.
<lordievader> Draait synaptic, of het software-centrum, nog?
<Scot_> E: kan de beheerschap (/var /lib/dpkg niet vergrendelen. is deze in gebruik door een ander proces?
<lordievader> Tevens, gebruik http://paste.ubuntu.com voor console output, a.u.b.
<Scot_> syaptic draaide de hele nacht , ik schat 12 uur lang maar er gebeurde niets.
<lordievader> Die heeft de lock nog, sluit die eerst af.
<Scot_> sorry heb ik probeert maar ik gebruikt 2 Pc's en
<Scot_> de synaptic had ik al gestopt
<lordievader> Scot_: ps aux|grep dpkg
<Scot_> is dit een commando via terminal?
<lordievader> Scot_: Ja ;)
<scot__> lord4163: wat was die bin weer?
<lordievader> scot__: Wel de juiste nick gebruiken ;) http://paste.ubuntu.com
<scot__> For more details see ps(1). erwin@erwin-A6VMX:~$ ps aux|grep dpkg root      2663  0.0  0.3  17412  7608 pts/0    SNs+ 12:27   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 71 --configure -a --force-confdef --force-confold root      2664  1.5  1.1  76616 22824 pts/0    SN+  12:27   2:27 /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/share/debconf/frontend /var/lib/dpkg/info/grub-pc.postinst configure 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1 root      2684  0.9  0.2  25764  4096 pts/0    SN+ 
<lordievader> Zou je dat via http://paste.ubuntu.com nog eens willen sharen, dit is niet te lezen.
<mandje_> is er iemand gecharmeerd van smuxi irc client/server ding?
<scot__> Ik weet nog niet goed hoe die werkt ,maar ik zal je regel voor regel toesturen.
<lordievader> scot__: Toch echt via paste. Waar gaat dat fout?
<scot__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11903868/plain/
<lordievader> scot__: "sudo kill -9 2663 2664 2684 && sudo apt-get install -f"
<scot__> dus je kon het nu wel kunnen lezen?
<scot__> Ik ga er van uit dat ik dit moet geven in de terminal?
<lordievader> scot__: Je hebt een paste gegeven ;) En ja, dat is een terminal command.
<scot__> opdracht niet gevonden helaas
<lordievader> Welke?
<scot__> zowel de kill als de install
<lordievader> Jouw systeem heeft geen kill?? Wut... wat is de output  van 'whereis kill'?
<scot__> ik ben je even kwijt , wat bedoel je met whereis kill????
<lordievader> Dat is een commando die je vertelt waar de binary zich bevind.
<lordievader> Kill is een programma die op iedere linux bak zou moeten staan.
<scot__> kill: /bin/kill /usr/share/man/man1/kill.1.gz /usr/share/man/man2/kill.2.gz
<scot__> zegt jouw wat?
<lordievader> Ja, kill bestaat gewoon. Werkt 'sudo kill -9 2663 2664 2684'?
<scot__> hij zegt opdracht niet gevonden na wacht woord
<scot__> hoe installeer je een schone ubuntu?
<lordievader> scot__: Door een live-usb te maken en daarvanaf te booten.
<lordievader> Welke opdracht vindt ie niet?
<scot__> ik heb op een dvd een ios gemaakt en de 14.04 over de 12.10 geinstalld
<lordievader> Van een live-dvd opstarten kan ook.
<scot__> sudo kill -9 2663 2664 2684
<lordievader> Zou je de volledige error kunnen pasten?
<scot__> erwin@erwin-A6VMX:~$ sudo kill -9 2663 2664 2684 [sudo] password for erwin:  erwin@erwin-A6VMX:~$
<lordievader> Ik zie geen error? Geen output is in dit geval correct.
<scot__> ok ik moet er mee stoppen denk ik , we komen er niet meteen uit.
<scot__> Maar bedankt in ieder geval
<hzhmx> hallo allemaal
<hzhmx> ik heb problemen om skype op ubuntu geinstallerd te krijgen, iemand een idee ?
<hzhmx> ik heb de laatste versie van ubuntu geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> hzhmx, ga in softwarecenter > edit > sources, en zet de partner repo aan, dan kan je niet vrije software installeren
<hzhmx> okee, zal ik eens proberen dank je
<hzhmx> hallo allemaal,
<lordievader> Welkom terug, hzhmx
<hzhmx> heb problemen om skype geinstalleerd te krijgen, heb net een tip gehad, en geproberd,maar geen succes tot bu toe
<lordievader> Wat ging er fout?
<hzhmx> als ik hem download en wil installeren blijft ie aangeven installeren
<hzhmx> alsof ie in een loop komt
<lordievader> ?
<lordievader> hzhmx: Open een terminal, wat voor een output krijg je uit 'apt-cache search skype'?
<lordievader> Graag via http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hzhmx> dus ik blijf maar op installeren klikken , en als hij dan zo te zeggen bijna klaar is, geeft ie weer aan installeren ipv geinstalleerd
<hzhmx> en in die cirkel blijf ik hangen
<OerHeks> ubuntu onthoud je vele klikjes denk ik...
<hzhmx> zoveel zijn het er nog niet geweest :-)
<OerHeks> andere manier, installeer synaptic, dit is ook een softwarecenter, gedetailleerd, en probeer via hem te installeren?
<OerHeks> hier 'vink' je skype aan, en is misschien iets zekerder dan softwarecenter.
<hzhmx> zal eens kijken, mom
<hzhmx> ja werkt nu, dank je wel, maar om skype van de site zelf te dloaden wil dus niet lukken blijkbaar
<OerHeks> kan beiden, via software, of de deb van skype.com
<hzhmx> naja uiteindelijk ben ik nog een newbie op ubuntu gebied, dus moet nog veel leren denk ik
<hzhmx> maar het werkt , dus das alweer een stap
<OerHeks> :-)
<hzhmx> hey bedankt
<OerHeks> succes hzhmx!
<hzhmx> gaat lukken
<hzhmx> fijne avond verder allemaal
<hzhmx> hallo en goedenmorgen allemaal
<hzhmx> heb een vraag over bluetoothapparatuur
<hzhmx> mijn laptop heeft bluetooth, maar krijg mijn bluetooth koptelefoon niet werkende
<hzhmx> als ik een apparaat toevoeg (hoofdtelefoon) dan wordt hij wel geinstalleerd, maar zie dan een slotje verschijnen in het bluetoothpictogram
<hzhmx> iemand enig idee ?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-07-18
<Ronnie> \join #ubuntu
#ubuntu-nl 2016-07-21
<Stern> In mijn gaming systeem wil ik de nieuwe AMD RX480 grafische kaart plaatsen. Heeft iemand deze al succesvol aan de gang met Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> AMD word alleen met de open amdgpu of open radeon driver ondersteund, in 16.04
<OerHeks> het werkt, iig.
<Stern> Bedankt, dat is mooi
<Stern> Ik lees in berichten dat Polaris pas ondersteund wordt vanaf kernel 4.7-rc6
<Stern> Dat zou dan toch een probleem worden met Ubuntu 16.04
<OerHeks> tja, verse hardware
<Stern> Dan maar een daily build proberen van Yakkety Yak
<JanC> er komen later ook nieuwe kernels/drivers voor 16.04.2 of zo
<JanC> maar dat is nog maanden weg natuurlijk (ergens na de 16.10 release)
<Stern> De custom kaarten laten toch nog op zich wachten dus ik heb de tijd
<JanC> ik gok dat er ergens rond het jaareinde mogelijk ondersteunde drivers voor komen dan
#ubuntu-nl 2016-07-22
<OerHeks> 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st but was postponed for one week due to last bug testing.
<OerHeks> en nu nederlands: nog een weekje geduld a.u.b.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-07-24
<fujisan> hoi waar kan ik ubuntu downloaden?
<fanLinux> He hoi ik ben een echte fan van Linux mint 18. Mijn vraag aan jullie is hoe kan ik mijn laptop met Linux Mint 18 verbinden met een laptop met win10????
<fanLinux> Iedereen stappen???
#ubuntu-nl 2017-07-17
<Harry_> Hallo beste mensen, Na een poging om ruimte vrij te maken om updates uit te kunnen voeren werkt mijn inlog niet meer... wat kan ik doen? Ben al een tijdje aan de gang maar heb de tip die me weer toegang verschaft nog niet gevonden. Ik had net sudo apt-get clean uitgevoerd en thumnails opgeruimd... daarna ging het mis
#ubuntu-nl 2017-07-18
<PaulDebois> hallo, is er iemand die kan helpen met structorizer?
<PaulDebois> ik ben met een cursus bezig maar de uitleg is niet zo duidelijk ,ik heb nu een opdracht gekregen waar ik in vast loop
<oerheks> structorizer is niet in onze repos, zie ik
<oerheks> ik probeer te installeren, maar http://paste.ubuntu.com/25120303/
<oerheks> structorizer wil java 6, en we zitten op 8 dacht ik, openjdk
<SimonNL> de andere optie misschien.
#ubuntu-nl 2017-07-20
<RdeH> Wie kan me helpen..? het gaat om het volgende ik gebruik aqemu om een remote desktop aan te spreken maar ik krijg in dat schermpie "no bootable device" dus ik kan niet verder met qemu
<RdeH> iemand??
<RdeH> weer wat.. heb ff iemand..?
<RdeH> <RdeH> ik heb 3x mn password fout bij een programma, hoe reset ik deze..?
<RdeH> <RdeH> ik krijg een wiebelend venstertje te zien als ik wil inloggen en vult automaties het verkeerde wachtwoord iin
<RdeH> nable to connect to libvirt.
<RdeH> authentication failed: access denied by policy
<RdeH> Libvirt URI is: qemu:///system
<RdeH> Traceback (most recent call last):
<RdeH>   File "/usr/share/virt-manager/virtManager/connection.py", line 1020, in _open_thread
<RdeH>     self._backend.open(self._do_creds_password)
<RdeH>   File "/usr/share/virt-manager/virtinst/connection.py", line 158, in open
<RdeH>     open_flags)
<RdeH>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/libvirt.py", line 105, in openAuth
<RdeH>     if ret is None:raise libvirtError('virConnectOpenAuth() failed')
<RdeH> libvirtError: authentication failed: access denied by policy
<Maikel> bij een programma....dat is virt-manager
#ubuntu-nl 2018-07-16
<arubislander> slacker_nl: Idd ik kom van het eiland Aruba. Maar woon intussen al geruime tijd in NL. Maar dat weerhoud me niet om nu een dan met een arubaans accent te schrijven :P
<slacker_nl> hahaha
<slacker_nl> << arubaan
<arubislander> compatrioot!
<slacker_nl> :)
<arubislander> \o/
<arubislander> oerheks: Ik ben eigenlijk van plan om een presentatie te geven op de volgende UbuCon over de overeenkomsten en verschillen tussen LXD, Docker en Snaps. Er schijnt wat verwarring te bestaan daarover in de community.
#ubuntu-nl 2019-07-16
<Remy^> iemand bekend met alsa sequencer? ...of hoe ik zo`n seq. kan opzetten?
<JanC> wat bedoel je met "alsa sequencer"?
#ubuntu-nl 2019-07-17
<waterkip> alsamixer maybe?
<Maikel> denk dat ie dat bedoeld
<Maikel> nou ja... asking questions the smart way, er is een hele pagina over. tot die tijd ga ik er niet over nadenken
<waterkip> het is iig een stap vooruit: Mag ik een vraag stellen?
<Remy^> alsa sequencer.. google het maar..
<M_aD> heeft met midi en muziek te maken neem ik aan
<Remy^> ja zoiets..
<Remy^> kwil mn groovebox mc-505 aansluiten
<waterkip> Remy^: heb je de naam van de package in ubuntu/debian?
<waterkip> ik ben er iig niet bekend mee
<waterkip> https://paste.debian.net/1091879/ kom dit tegen op debian
<waterkip> en/of dit: https://paste.debian.net/1091880/
<waterkip> beetje afhankelijk van hoe je zoekt met apt-cache search
<waterkip> https://askubuntu.com/questions/398944/connecting-a-midi-synthesizer ?
<waterkip> https://askubuntu.com/questions/147052/step-by-step-to-run-a-midi-keyboard-input-device-12-04
<waterkip> http://tedfelix.com/linux/linux-midi.html ?
<waterkip> google: connect synthesizer to linux
<Remy^> laat maar voor ff nu, ik heb het proggie gedownload, ff pielen...
<Maikel> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Remy^> waterkip, in pakketbeheer, dees  -> 'aconnectgui'
<waterkip> sweet
<waterkip> sounds like a dutchie made it: http://www.iua.upf.es/~mdeboer/projects/aconnectgui/
<Remy^> Hmm. We’re having trouble finding that site.
#ubuntu-nl 2020-07-13
<perre_vl> sudo chgrp www-data en sudo chmod g+rwxs op de webmap van de gebruiker was de oplossing
<perre_vl> na de usermod
 * perre_vl is blij
<perre_vl> hoe ernstig is het om /bin/false toe te voegen aan /etc/hosts ?
<perre_vl> het heeft te maken met proftpd
<perre_vl> RequireValidShell on
<perre_vl> en dan moet die erin
<perre_vl> maar ik heb geen idee welke programma's die file nog gebruiken ( als die nog gebruikt wordt zelfs )
<JanC> perre_vl: /etc/hosts is een lijst met hostnames, dus ik snap niet goed hoe je denkt dat een opdracht in dat bestand enig nut heeft?
<perre_vl> proftpd gebruikt dat bestand als 'requirevalidshell' is ingeschakeld
<JanC> of bedoel je /etc/shells ?
<perre_vl> och ja
<perre_vl> amai.. lelijk ernaast getypt
<JanC> :)
<JanC> het ergste wat kan gebeuren is dat iemand /bin/false instelt als z'n default login shell
<JanC> waarmee die zichzelf zou buitensluiten
<perre_vl> 't is enkel voor ftp
<perre_vl> niet voor ssh
<perre_vl> ik heb gebruikers voor web zeg maar en die mogen enkel inloggen via ftp
<perre_vl> als ik die requirevalidshell aanzet en ik wil inloggen met zo een gebruiker dan krijg ik:
<perre_vl> Antwoord:	530 Login incorrect.
<perre_vl> Fout:	Fatale fout: Kan niet verbinden met server
<perre_vl> als /bin/false niet in /etc/shells staat
<perre_vl> ( wat logisch is )
<perre_vl> maar ik weet niet of er nog andere programma's / dingen zijn die die /etc/shells gebruikt en die bepaalde achterpoorten zouden kunnen openzetten
<perre_vl> 'k zou requirevalidshell ook gewoon kunnen laten uitstaan ( standaard instelling )
<perre_vl> ik speel er nog wel even mee straks
<perre_vl> kijken wat de verschillen zijn tussen de instellingen enzo
<perre_vl> ik merk visueel geen verschillen op als het aan/uit staat
<perre_vl> ook ssh verbinden blijft hetzelfde doen
<JanC> perre_vl: /bin/false instellen als shell zal altijd inloggen onmogelijk maken
<perre_vl> ja
<perre_vl> en das goed ook :)
<perre_vl> maar buiten proftpd weet ik niet wat er nog allemaal die /etc/shell gebruikt en of /bin/false toevoegen een achterpoort zou kunnen openzetten
<perre_vl> ik heb het voorlopig terug uitgeschakeld
<perre_vl> zolang de ftp werkt ben ik blij.. meer moet er niet te doen zijn voor dat type gebruiker
<perre_vl> en ik heb het www-data rechten probleem onder de knie
